# Toby's Cataract Surgery...Countdown Begins



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Looks great. You know I'll be on call for anything I can do!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Looks great. You know I'll be on call for anything I can do!


Thanks! Now if I could figure out a way to get you in the house without the excitement of company I'd take you up on that.


----------



## hotel4dogs

the surgery will be a piece of cake, it's afterward that will be hard! 
Will he be allowed to chew on things like kongs with frozen peanut butter, or is the chewing not good, either?
You will constantly be in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks! Now if I could figure out a way to get you in the house without the excitement of company I'd take you up on that.


Well, if you need anything, I could just leave it on the doorstep. I could be Toby's elusive fairy godmother! lol


----------



## DNL2448

Maybe you could set up a web cam and we can babysit when you have to step out. Course that won't do much good if no one can get to him. Hum, looks like you have the makings of a great recovery room. I'll be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers in the days that come.


----------



## Belle's Mom

It sounds like you have it pretty covered. 

Not sure how tall he is and that he will be with the collar - I assume he will be able to fit under the open crate door which is kind of like a garage door??

Someone on here mentioned disconnecting a door bell, but I have no idea how to do that.

What is your plan for when the garbage man, etc comes by? Have music playing to block out the outside noise?


----------



## Our3dogs

Did they talk about sending any "calming" medications home with you? Though you hate to have a sleepy dog, it's better than the alternative of messing up the surgery. 
Recently one of my cats cut her leg down to the tendon, needed stitches, and they wanted me to keep her indoors to keep her from messing up the work. She was not going to be a happy camper. The vet sent some sort of liquid medication home with me. I gave it to her in the morning and evening when she was the worst and wanted out. Wow, it calmed her right down. It was like you could see the light switch turning off. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

> Will he be allowed to chew on things like kongs with frozen peanut butter, or is the chewing not good, either?


I asked and they said it's OK for him to chew on Kongs. They recommended an elevated feeding dish because of the e-collar. I got one that we can also use on road trips. We'll test it out this week.



> I could be Toby's elusive fairy godmother! lo


You are already his favorite Aunt Betty! He has a tennis ball fairy who leaves tennis balls out front (aka Uncle Bernie).



> Maybe you could set up a web cam and we can babysit when you have to step out. Course that won't do much good if no one can get to him.


 I thought about that and keeping it going on my cellphone, but I doubt I can respond within 30 seconds myself. :uhoh:



> Not sure how tall he is and that he will be with the collar - I assume he will be able to fit under the open crate door which is kind of like a garage door??
> 
> Someone on here mentioned disconnecting a door bell, but I have no idea how to do that.
> 
> What is your plan for when the garbage man, etc comes by? Have music playing to block out the outside noise?


The opening goes inward, hopefully he won't figure it out, but I'll bungee lock it as well when I'm away. I know how to lower the volume on the doorbell and hopefully that will work. The problem with garbage trucks and UPS/FED EX is those huge diesel engines get him all excited, so I'm at a loss there! 



> Did they talk about sending any "calming" medications home with you? Though you hate to have a sleepy dog, it's better than the alternative of messing up the surgery.


That was my very first question to the ophthalmologist. He said they will prescribe a pain reliever, probably tramadol, because it makes the dogs sleepy in addition to relieving pain. He won't give other sedative type meds because they affect ocular pressures and that's not good for the recovery. I asked about an antihistamine I give periodically as needed and he said we can give it as well, but it's not that much of a sedative to him. If it gets bad enough I'll bed and plead for more of "mother's little helper" meds. 

It's times like these when I wish I could sit him down, explain everything, and have him understand why we are doing what we are doing. 

Hubby and I were discussing the odds of this big enclosure working--we have doubts ourselves, but it can be taken apart and stored for "future puppy", after housebreaking and when he needs a little more room to roam (or we can put a divider in it). It might also work for whelping puppies--but I know for a certainty we aren't doing that! :no:


----------



## Merlins mom

Good luck! It sounds like you have everything covered!  I would suggest the e collar that attaches to the collar, if you don't already have one. It seems to make it harder to get off. I know Toby will do great and that 6 weeks will pass quicker than you think!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> ...The opening goes inward, hopefully he won't figure it out, but I'll bungee lock it as well when I'm away. I know how to lower the volume on the doorbell and hopefully that will work. The problem with garbage trucks and UPS/FED EX is those huge diesel engines get him all excited, so I'm at a loss there!...


Such wonderful preparation! Toby is a very, very lucky guy!

If we secured anything with bungees, Sunny would chew right through them in less than 5 minutes. I hope that's not an issue with Toby. 

Holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sally's Mom

Best wishes to Toby for his speedy recovery. I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## IowaGold

Good luck Toby (and family)!!! It looks like you have really done your homework. Maybe you could attach his e-collar to a harness?


----------



## KiwiD

Looks you have a great set up for Toby. Wishing him well in his surgery and recovery period.


----------



## fostermom

What a great set up for him. Wow! He couldn't have asked for better pet parents than he has in you and your husband.


----------



## Dallas Gold

The ophthalmology clinic said they were going to give me something to keep the e-collar attached to his harness. Hopefully it will work. That's another thing--we can't walk him to the backyard or around the house with a collar and leash--he must wear a halter basically 24/7--they don't want any pressure at all near his head/eyes. He normally uses a harness for walking so this isn't a problem. 

We all spent about 25 minutes in the enclosure--sitting, petting him, and we even played a little Wubba with him. He relaxed in it without panting a lot. We're putting all his meals and his Kongs in the enclosure, hoping he associates it with good things.:crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Toby is a lucky guy to have you. All the best, successful surgery and speedy recovery. Will keep praying for Toby.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Ahh, the evil diesel truck... my girls go nuts about them too. Does a TV or other noise help? Mine don't bark if I leave some background noise on. I pray that everything is a piece of cake and time goes by quickly!


----------



## Dallas Gold

monarchs_joy said:


> Ahh, the evil diesel truck... my girls go nuts about them too. Does a TV or other noise help? Mine don't bark if I leave some background noise on. I pray that everything is a piece of cake and time goes by quickly!


I'll try the TV to see if it drowns out the sounds, but I need to make sure dogs or other animals are not on the channel, and it cannot be a cartoon, and he also goes nuts when he hears Barbara Walters talk. :doh: He loves watching TV otherwise.  This is when I wish I had concrete walls!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Dallas Gold said:


> I'll try the TV to see if it drowns out the sounds, but I need to make sure dogs or other animals are not on the channel, and it cannot be a cartoon, and he also goes nuts when he hears Barbara Walters talk. :doh: He loves watching TV otherwise.  This is when I wish I had concrete walls!


LOL Mine bark at the TV too. Heaven forbid there's a darn doorbell on a TV program. Look out! I usually go for the news or something. HGTV has too many doorbells, Animal Planet is out for obvious reasons, etc. What about some background music with iPod/Droid instead of TV so then you can control what he's hearing?


----------



## Sally's Mom

Where do I get clients like you????


----------



## Bentley's Mom

We have an air purifier that has different settings, making it a littler louder each time you turn it up. It drowns out alot of sounds. Maybe that would help?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Where do I get clients like you????



Thank you.  Where do we get vets like you?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bentley's Mom said:


> We have an air purifier that has different settings, making it a littler louder each time you turn it up. It drowns out alot of sounds. Maybe that would help?


That's a fabulous idea! Thank you! I've got a couple of them I can move from other rooms and set up--the more the better, right? Plus it will help remove fine particles from the air, which might be irritants to his eyes and that might keep him from wanting to rub them.


----------



## coppers-mom

Toby sure has a sweet setup.
I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers for successful surgery and a quick, quick, quick recovery.


----------



## Blondie

It seems you have really gone above and beyond to provide for Toby and his recovery. Not sure I would be able to do all that you are doing. So glad you have such a great support system to help you get through this. Prayers and wishes for a most successful outcome.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

As scary as Toby's upcoming surgery is, I would say with confidence, that he couldn't have a better set up and a more loving Mommy and more loving vet and more loving FRIENDS!!


----------



## lgnutah

I will have Toby (and you) in my thoughts. I didn't read the whole thread but have you already tried putting the cone on him and watching how he does in the improvised crate and around the house (to check for any problems ahead of time?)


----------



## Belle's Mom

Another idea - We got a sound machine when Belle was a puppy - has various settings for ocean, birds, etc

We leave TV Land on for Belle when we are not home and she seems to like it....although I do not think she is a big GunSmoke fan as I am not either. The only problem we have is that the Jefferson's doorbell seems to ring a lot sometimes and Belle thinks it is at our house.


----------



## Dallas Gold

lgnutah said:


> I will have Toby (and you) in my thoughts. I didn't read the whole thread but have you already tried putting the cone on him and watching how he does in the improvised crate and around the house (to check for any problems ahead of time?)


The cone we have that we think will be like the one the clinic sends him home in does fit inside the crate. We've moved furniture out of the way too, because the dogs tend to bump into it when they navigate around the house as coneheads. The round cone won't be an option this time because he can reach his head and eyes with his paws and the other cone is solid black and that one freaked him out so we will only use it at night when he's with us on the bed. 

One thing I want to do is make sure I clean the cone and disinfect it a couple of times a day--those things can get nasty otherwise.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Another idea - We got a sound machine when Belle was a puppy - has various settings for ocean, birds, etc
> 
> We leave TV Land on for Belle when we are not home and she seems to like it....although I do not think she is a big GunSmoke fan as I am not either. The only problem we have is that the Jefferson's doorbell seems to ring a lot sometimes and Belle thinks it is at our house.


OK then, maybe we need to switch channels when the Jeffersons come on!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just got caught up on all the posts. Sounds like you are ready for everything. I will be keeping Toby in my thoughts and prayers and following his recovery.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Another thought (seems I only have ideas to drown out noises) we have dish tv and we get about 200 satellite radio stations on it. I'm thinking there's very few doorbells on radio especially stations that don't have many commercials to begin with.


----------



## Sally's Mom

The TV drowns out sounds for my deaf ears....


----------



## Dallas Gold

We have Direct TV and they also have tons of radio stations on it so that is a viable option.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I'll try the TV to see if it drowns out the sounds, but I need to make sure dogs or other animals are not on the channel, and it cannot be a cartoon, and he also goes nuts when he hears Barbara Walters talk. :doh: He loves watching TV otherwise.  This is when I wish I had concrete walls!


Wow - that's a GREAT set up for Toby! I with I'd thought of the sectioned rubber floor for Hannah when we were trying to make things non slip.....

I laughed out loud about Barbara Walters - I wonder what it is about her voice?

We've got the Weather Channel on most of the time. The only time it's a problem is when they do specials about thunderstorms, but that mellow "local on the 8s" music is great and they always speak in fairly monotone voices. Unfortunately it's gotten to the point that if I cut the tv off during the day she gets upset :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

*One Day Until Surgery*

This morning we started the pre-medications for Toby's surgery tomorrow. Starting today we dose his eyes with 3 different drops, spaced 5 minutes apart, given six times daily. He's really good about drops as long as a treat is in sight so he's getting lots of treats today. In fact, whenever I move into the kitchen he runs over to where I keep the drops! That association didn't take long at all! 

We also went on a nice 4 mile walk this morning and he spent a few hours in front of the storm door looking out on the world. This is the last day for both activities until six weeks after surgery. He'll get another one this evening--assuming it doesn't hit 100 today (and it may). 

He's being spoiled rotten today in prep for his surgery. Hubby and I are nervous, but ready to start this adventure to recovery with him. It was brought home to us on our little jaunt to the beach earlier this week when Toby almost ran into a pole because he couldn't see it. Hopefully it will all work out beautifully!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers are ramping up here for Toby and Mom and Dad. Keep in touch tomorrow. Hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*D Day Arrives...*

I'm up early, anxious for Toby's surgery today. We'll leave in a couple of hours for the clinic. I'd appreciate good thoughts and prayers for Toby today if you can spare a few moments. Thanks!


----------



## goldensrbest

Thinking of toby, this morning.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending positive thoughts this morning that Toby has a successful surgery and uneventful recovery, and for his family


----------



## Tahnee GR

Thinking of you and Toby this morning.


----------



## Ljilly28

Hoping all is well with Toby today- thinking of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Praying very hard for Toby and praying that God guides the surgeon!
Praying for Mom, too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

He's there now and it is now in the good surgeon's hands, with assistance from God. 

We met the other dogs getting surgery today--one for cataract surgery (one eye), another getting both eyes removed and another getting an eyelid stitched back together, all at the expense of Petsmart because of a huge grooming mistake. Everyone was nervous. I'm sure I'll see them all this afternoon when we pick up at 4 ish. 

Now I'll try to distract myself for the next few hours, hoping and praying things go well.

Thank you all for your support, good thoughts and prayers. They mean a lot to me.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Thinking about you and Toby this morning. Thoughts and prayers that all goes well.
Let us know when you hear something, okay?


----------



## goldensmum

Good luck Toby - have posted on the other thread, but double good wishes can't do any harm can they


----------



## Belle's Mom

Thinking of you both. So nice of you to meet the others while worried about your Toby.

Is PetSmart paying for all 3 of those surguries or just the eyelid stitch? That must have been terrifying for the owner.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thinking of you and Toby today, hope everything goes well, looking forward to hearing a great update. I know this is going to be a very long stressful day for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh my goodness! I'm still catching up around here. I just saw your first post of this thread - looked at the date and thought, that's today!

Sending lots and lots of positive thoughts to Toby. Hope everything goes well and he's home snuggling with you soon!


----------



## Angelina

I am sending good vibes for Toby's surgury today as well, I hope it is successful and he has a speedy recovery. Kimberly


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Toby today. In no time this will all be behind you.


----------



## GoldenMum

Just saw this thread, and read it through....please know my thoughts are with you and Toby today....wishing you the best outcome possible.....be a good post surgery boy Toby.

Big wet ones from Bonnie, Clyde, Calvin, Hobbes, and Cooper.


----------



## KiwiD

Waiting is always the hardest part. Hope you find some good distractions until it's time to bring your boy home. Sending lots of good thoughts for Toby today


----------



## Dallas Gold

I couldn't stand it any longer and went ahead and called the clinic. They put me on hold and the surgeon came on--my BP went sky high with worry, but it's pretty good news. His congenital cataract was the first one they tackled, and they were most concerned about it. As they cut they noticed more plaque behind the lens than the ultrasound showed so they stopped and went with another approach. They did not put a new lens in, which means he will have depth perception issues. Another complication of this is he may experience a retinal tear so they will be monitoring him more closely over the coming weeks (reading, more trips to the clinic). If everything holds together he will be able to see out of that eye, just with some depth perception issues. Since that cataract rendered him partially blind from birth, I'm not too upset since there is a good possibility of improvement and we knew from the start this cataract was problematic.

The right cataract was textbook and went according to plan--he has excellent prognosis there. 

I'm relieved, yet anxious about post-recovery. I guess we'll just put one foot in front of the other, take one day at a time and hope and pray for a good outcome. We will do everything we possibly can to help him, short of putting him in a straight jacket to keep him quiet and calm.:crossfing

Thank you everyone for your prayers, support and good thoughts. Please continue to hold us in your prayers and thoughts during this two month recovery period (I was wrong--it's 8 weeks ).


----------



## Laurie

That's got to be a relief for you...hearing that things went as well as can be expected. Gee, Toby's eye problems sound like mine and can be so touchy.

Sending many thoughts and prayers to the handsome Toby!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Glad to know he's out of surgery and things went well... although not totally as expected. Do you pick him up later this afternoon?


----------



## GoldenMum

Glad to hear Toby's sight should improve......hope he comes home soon!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Glad to know he's out of surgery and things went well... although not totally as expected. Do you pick him up later this afternoon?


Yes, we get to pick him up shortly before 5, which means afternoon rush hour driving.  Got in it this morning too.  I really appreciate having his regular veterinary clinic so close by!


----------



## Angelina

I am happy he is out of surgery and hope it all goes well for you the next 8 weeks (and beyond....).


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Thinking of you both. So nice of you to meet the others while worried about your Toby.
> 
> Is PetSmart paying for all 3 of those surguries or just the eyelid stitch? That must have been terrifying for the owner.


Petsmart is paying for their negligence in cutting that poor dog's eye. I guess they figure it's better than a lawsuit. It was cut in two, poor dog, and it happened a few weeks ago, which means the dog was in pain the whole time.  They were very nervous and the lady teared up as they left. So did the lady whose dog is getting both eyes removed. I teared up as well, my hubby couldn't eat (and still hasn't eaten). The lady with the cute Australian shepherd did OK (cataract surgery) but I'm sure she is nervous just like the rest of us. It's kind of strange having all of us there at once and we're all picking up at the same time too! 

I took some photos of Toby early this morning. I'll try to post. You can clearly see his cataracts. I ended up eating out of his presence because I couldn't stand his pitiful look when he realized he wasn't going to eat.

They weighed him today--we've had a struggle keeping weight on him. He is 54.9 today, so he can eat during his inactive period and gain a few pounds without consequence. I plan to spoil him rotten with his favorite things.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Praying for Toby!

So glad he is out surgery.


----------



## monarchs_joy

I'm so glad to read that the surgery went well. Prayers for you all during the recovery period!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Dallas Gold

When can you bring your Toby home?


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Toby is Home!*

We have him at home with us....finally!! Hubby and I went out for a late lunch and decided to just drive up and wait in the clinic's waiting area. They got him to us with his e-collar attached to his halter, but the halter is on backwards so we'll need to adjust. They sent him home with Tramadol--1/2 tablet up to 2 at a time 3 times a day, depending on his activity levels. He was trying to rub his eyes in the observation area so the vet tech told me we'd have our hands full. Oh boy... He slept most of the drive home. I convinced hubby not to drive the major interstate but instead take a north/south tollroad that is less congested and turn off on a major six lane road with good traffic light timing. All was well until the police closed the entire six lane road! So we ended up in traffic, which woke him up. He was alert and hungry when we got home. They told us he probably wouldn't want to eat or drink and probably wouldn't go to the bathroom--they were wrong on ALL counts...my chowhound was ready to eat. We're giving him canned ID because he has a sensitive stomach. He gobbled it down, begged for more. We dosed his eyes again--this time it was harder because we did it in the dark and he doesn't want to open them for us. He'll do anything for food so I'll remember to treat him. He's drinking, urinating just fine. He tried to rub his eyes and I got stern with him and he stopped. We'll see how long he'll comply...my guess is tomorrow morning he'll be his usual independent self. 

We're hanging at the house now, keeping things as dark as possible so all our blinds are shut--it's okay because it's 100 again today and it will help keep the house cooler to draw them shut. 

Thank you all for your prayers and support today--please continue to say a prayer for us during his recovery. We're nervous but will try to do a good job to give him the best outcome possible.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

So happy to hear that Toby is home. I will continue to send good thoughts and prayers for you. I had a Miniature Schnauzer that had cataract surgery so I know what you are going through with Toby. Hugs...


----------



## Angelina

I am glad he is home and had a successful surgery and hope all goes well in his recovery...you do have your hands full! Keep us updated please!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Glad to hear you are home and Toby is resting comfortably.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, a simple unh unh won't stop him from trying to get his e-collar off, so I'm adopting my loud drill sergeant NO voice , which is still working for the time being. 

We are using an elevated feeder. He's had an entire can of ID in small servings and licked his feeding dish spotless. He is a hungry boy....and they told me he wouldn't be tonight. :no:

Hubby mentioned in about 2 months he'll get to play ball again and Toby perked right up! I did a brisk walk through the house to get the balls and Wubbas up and out of reach for the time being. He then jumped on the sofa (another no-no), but he was very gentle about it. He's asleep for now. The adage let sleeping dogs lie is our motto today.


----------



## Merlins mom

Glad Toby is home and had a successful surgery!!! Sending good thoughts for all of you and I hope Toby realizes he better be a calm boy for a while!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Praying he sleeps soundly tonight and that he is an obedient lil guy tomorrow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Toby is home and doing well. Will keep praying for your boy and sending healing vibes. Reading about other poor babies was very sad and makes me upset.
Have a good night sleep in keep us posted.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the happy news that Toby is home and being himself. We really wouldn't want him to be anyone else!

As you say, letting a sleeping dog lie is good. There are times when drugs are good, too. Might this be a good time just to sedate him for a few days so he sleeps through the hardest part? I'm thinking of Benadryl or a tranquilizer like acepromazine ...something that will make Toby sleepy and less inclined to scratch or explore the world.

Holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

So happy that Toby is home and surgery went well. Thoughts and prayers will continue to be with you throughout Toby's recovery!!


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see things went well for Toby! You guys were in our thoughts all day and will continue to be so.  Eight weeks seems like a long time, but that's around Thanksgiving and Costco already had Christmas/Winter decor in the store last week, so hopefully time will sneak past you quickly :crossfing



Dallas Gold said:


> Another complication of this is he may experience a retinal tear so they will be monitoring him more closely over the coming weeks (*reading*, more trips to the clinic).


A moment of laughter for you......Clearly I'm spent from our day, but I had to read this post twice to realize that they didn't expect to test Toby's ability to read. :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, I fell asleep from exhaustion early--Toby, not so much! Thank goodness the hubby still had some energy left to deal with our Energizer Bunny! We have a follow up visit with the surgeon today--obviously we're going to need something stronger than Tramadol! Plus they only gave me about 5 of them--we're going to need a LOT more of whatever we get! 
I woke up a few times to Toby trying to get his e-collar off so I had to get stern with him, for his own good.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> A moment of laughter for you......Clearly I'm spent from our day, but I had to read this post twice to realize that they didn't expect to test Toby's ability to read. :doh::doh::doh::doh:


uuh, yep, my sentence structure was off there! :doh::uhoh:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh no, I hope you get some better drugs so you can sleep! You can't stand SIX WEEKS of not sleeping!!!
But I'm glad to hear that Toby is feeling well, and is home with you!
Will be thinking of you guys today, and in the days to come. You are an awesome dog mom!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad your boy is home with you and doing well. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers for the recovery and I'll keep his present until you tell me it is safe to send.


----------



## Sweet Girl

So glad he's home with you. That alone will help him feel better.

Good luck over the next eight weeks - man, I feel for you. I have an Energizer Bunny, too. I can't imagine having to keep her quiet for that long. Sending you positive thoughts. I'll be thinking of you and checking in on how you're doing..


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

So glad that Toby is home!
I agree, maybe you need something to sleep!!


----------



## BayBeams

Oh my, you have your hands full!! I hope Toby adjusts so that your vigilence can ease a bit. 
For now you have to do what it takes to keep Toby from undoing the surgery even if that means you need to be a bit stern.

Hang in there...you will get through this.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Quick update--we took him back this morning. The surgeon was pleased but the pressure in his right eye (his "good eye") was 28 and they want it under 20....so...they are changing medications and wanted us to leave him there so they could give him the med and monitor. 

The surgeon really doesn't think Toby is overly energetic--and I told him as far as I'm concerned if I could keep him sedate for 3 weeks I think we'd win the war--so, we are going to reassess his energy level Monday at his next appointment.... He's always nervous at the appointments so they really aren't seeing the true picture of his energy levels. Toby was up and at it today, just not barking yet, probably because of the tube that went down his throat during the surgery. He's also constipated, but I'll tackle that later today with a tbsp of pumpkin. 

The good news is he is tracking our movements really well and if we can get the inflammation down to under 20 he stands an excellent chance!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

That is wonderful news! I will contine to keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

I have absolutely no experience with this, but I can offer to help! If you or your hubby need a break during this time, please! call me!! I know how to put eye drops in, and stuff like that. Or, if you need someone to run an errand because you can't get out, I can do that too. Really! I will PM you my phone number. I am a stay at home mom, so around quite a bit. Maybe you and your hubby would like to go out for a nice relaxed dinner in a few weeks after the surgery. 

Looks like you have so much under control--spreadsheet is a GREAT idea! 

Keep us all posted!


OHHHH! I am so behind the ball! I see he's already had the surgery! I've not been on the forum that much lately. Let me know how I can help!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sending tons of prayers they can get that pressure down. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So how was the pressure in his left eye?


----------



## Belle's Mom

Forgot to add....when do you get to pick him up?


----------



## goldensmum

Just catching up on Toby's progress and it;s great that he is home, although back again at the surgery for a check. So doubling up on good wishes for him and for his mum and dad. 

Hope that Toby has an uneventful recovery , though I had to laugh when the vets say they won't feel like eating, drinking, going out etc 'cos they just don;t know how contrary these furry ones of ours can be when they set their minds to do something.

Quinn & Reeva both send kisses for Toby and tell him to be a good boy and he will soon be back out chasing stuff


----------



## monarchs_joy

Thinking of you and the Energizer Bunny  I hope that everything is well and they were able to get the pressure down!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Glad Toby is doing good! The pressure might go up until they get his meds right. My Cody had high pressure in his right eye for a while after surgery but it was not too high that it bothered him. I know that it is alot of work with the meds and drops however I do think you are stressing yourself out way too much. And I think alot of that could have been avoided by maybe how the doctor decribed his recovery and what _could happen if._..... They are dogs and they are not going to be as calm as a human that knows what is going on. I think as long as you keep his meds and drops on schedule, keep all his doc appoint, and keep his e collar on so he can't scratch he will be fine. Trust me I know what you are going thru.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good news! They got the pressures down with a powerful drug. Right now they are 13 and 14, which is excellent. That's the good news...the bad news is I must drive through rush hour traffic for another follow up appointment at 7:45 a.m. Monday morning.  I hate driving congested freeways and I'll get it coming and going at that hour. :doh: I'll be borrowing hubby's two seater for this one because it's low enough to the ground that Toby won't need to jump so far. Oh well, I'll do anything for the Tobster. 

We dropped a $40 eye med and added a $60 bottle of medication to help the pressures. Hopefully they will do the trick and we'll get confirmation on Monday morning. 

I just read the surgical report and it details everything they did--and all of the terms are foreign to me! That's why we paid them the big bucks!

We will discuss Toby's energy levels again on Monday--let's just say he's baaaack! :uhoh: Well, he's still not barking but we expected that because we have all the windows closed and the doorbell turned off. Other than that, well he's the same! The vet tech told me that he was definitely nervous when we left him today--so even his separation anxiety is back. 

I asked about his blood pressure since he's been on the hypertensive medication for over a month now. When they took it before sedation yesterday, right after we left him, it was 170....during surgery down to 85--which means it's working, because they were very high under sedation six weeks ago for his ultrasound. 

I appreciate all of the good thoughts and prayers and suggestions! We're just taking this one day at a time....and hoping we can keep him inactive over the weekend. :crossfing

He is just about the cutest little conehead I've ever seen in my life--and yes, he can con as many treats as he can with his little conehead look. :smooch: Even everyone at the eye clinic was giving him cookies. Thank goodness he has a few pounds to gain!


----------



## GoldenMum

So happy to read the good report on the the Tobster.....sounds like everything is falling into place. Good luck with keeping him quiet. When Hobbes had his surgery at 9 months, I asked his surgeon for dopey pills for Calvin and Cooper too (9 months and 11 months). Recovery can be a challenging thing! Send positive thoughts for continued success, and of course sloppy wet ones to Tobey from my gang!


----------



## BayBeams

Thanks for sharing the good news! Toby, now listen to your Mom and stay calm so you can heal and see again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

BayBeams said:


> Thanks for sharing the good news! Toby, now listen to your Mom and stay calm so you can heal and see again.


I plan on filming him if he gets out of control and showing the surgeon on Monday! I figure that will prove I'm not exaggerating his energy levels! 

We have been seeing if he can track our hand movements and he can!


----------



## BayBeams

A person I know who had recent cataract surgery said initially, after the surgery, her vision appeared as if there was a fog or coat of vaseline over her eyes. Gradually it cleared more and more until voila she could see clearly. I wonder if it might be the same for dogs.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's so wonderful to hear that Toby can track your hands and that the pressure has come down. Knowing how similar his energy level is to our Sunny's, I can't imagine trying to keep him calm without meds. Our family vet figured this out when Sunny was spayed and provided a week of tranquilizers for her. After her latest visit (happily routine), he was so struck by the little wild child's rambunctiousness that he decided she needs a tranquilizer before every office visit!

Toby is so very lucky to have you for his mom. I hope you can find some time to yourself during his recuperation, so you don't get too worn down from all the caregiving.

Hugs and prayers for Toby and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Just catching up on Toby...glad to see he's up and at 'em!


----------



## Dallas Gold

BayBeams said:


> A person I know who had recent cataract surgery said initially, after the surgery, her vision appeared as if there was a fog or coat of vaseline over her eyes. Gradually it cleared more and more until voila she could see clearly. I wonder if it might be the same for dogs.


That may be true--he definitely is seeing more clearly today. If only they could talk...if only we could reason with them on the importance of not jumping over baby gates or using sofa cushions to try to get the e-collar off. :doh: I just heard the hubby chastising our little conehead about that!  I just gave him his Tramadol, hoping to tame the tiger a bit....

oh, and we now have success on the poop front.


----------



## coppers-mom

Nothing like a good poop report to REALLY brighten my day.

I am so glad they got the pressures down and the Tobinator is doing well.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

*The Cutest Conehead In the World*

:smooch::smooch: We took this in the car going up to the clinic. We cleaned his eyes a little later--all those drops!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ah Tobes, hugs and smooches from Aunt Betty. You're such a brave boy!!!


----------



## Blondie

Thanks for the update on Toby! We have you all in our continued thoughts and prayers for an uneventful recovery.


----------



## lgnutah

Had a busy work week and hadn't read anything about the surgery until now. Brooks, the ex-cone head, and I send wishes for Toby's speedy recovery.


----------



## KiwiD

He definitely is a very cute conehead!!! What a sweet boy. Hopefully you have a quiet weekend


----------



## Belle's Mom

What a cutie.....and so glad we have poop. Now just to keep him calm for 8 weeks.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He is a sweetheart, I am glad he is doing ok. I hope you have a "calm" weekend.


----------



## Tahnee GR

So glad to hear that all went well and Mr. Toby is doing good


----------



## hubbub

You guys are doing great with Toby! You should try to film the sofa cushion cone technique for the vet too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We've had quite a morning and I'm just now breathing normally. It started with a very early phone call from DH's airline--this is what happens when you answer the phone without looking at caller ID....since he answered they took the liberty of giving him an early morning flight this morning instead of his scheduled flight tomorrow night.  He tried and couldn't get out of it. It wouldn't be that bad except my ever-frugal hubby decided to let the safety inspections on the cars lapse....by several months.... and I am in no mood to be pulled over and given a ticket so hubby can save maybe $5 a car by letting them go a few months....I mean, there is some missing logic here :doh::doh: The safety inspections are part of his husband contract...We saw a Trooper pull a guy over in 5 mph traffic the other morning for some sort of non-speeding violation.. As we speculated about the cause I looked over and saw the lapsed sticker...to get out of the doghouse he PROMISED to get both cars inspected this morning. Oh well...so.... the inspection place is just a mile down the road so I decided to leave Toby home alone as I sped down there to drop off one car and walk home ....actually run/speedwalk home. I put Toby in his cage and the back of it touched his rear end and he freaked out....so I opened it up, he ran out, I calmed him down and decided to just leave him out....after making sure the sofa cushions were in their proper place (it was a test). I was gone maybe 15 minutes and I literally felt sick the entire time until I got home and saw my Toby was fine and the cushions were untouched! Whew!  So Toby's been calming me down today...

He's decided to be modest with his bathroom duties now. He is used to going out on his own through his dog doors or going on walks, and is not used to me opening the door to let him out. I must go out with him or he won't go. Since he is on steroids he needs to go out about every 2 hours. He absolutely will not do anything unless I turn around and don't look. :uhoh: So, I take him out and then do an abrupt turn and stare into space until he gets down to business! I love my little goofball dog! :smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad Toby made it safely through the morning. I would have been a wreck too just letting my peabrain imagine too much.

Awwww - Toby has a shy bladder.:smooch:

He sure is a cute conehead, but I'll be so glad when I get to see pictures of him without it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just read through all the latest posts - and your last one made me smile. Shy Toby! What a sweetie pie.

This really IS probably harder on you, trying to keep him calm while not being able to explain why. He is so lucky to have you. Hang in there... and give your guy a big hug for me.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I can't believe my radar has not picked this up until now. Guess my head has been up my...well, never mind.

So glad the surgery went well and that the outlook is promising. I can just imagine your joy when he follows your movements!!

It sounds like your situation is a lot more trying than ours. Sending you massive prayers and hugs.

Penny's advice to Toby is "Push the envelope and watch them freak. But not so far that you hurt yourself." :no:

Hoping he stays a little calm and cooperative for you! :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby found the one open window in the house this morning and started to bark--two loud barks before I snapped it shut. I got a few protest mumbles from my little goofball. He's also starting to protest the drops a little more. I'm going to start poaching some chicken to up the ante on the "trade" for the drops. I'm sure I'll be grilling steak for him before this is over!


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I'm glad he is doing so well. You all will survive it, though a few gray hairs may appear on both of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

BajaOklahoma said:


> I'm glad he is doing so well. You all will survive it, though a few gray hairs may appear on both of you.


Too late on the gray hairs--that happened in 2004 with his puppyhood :uhoh:


----------



## monarchs_joy

Sounds like you've had quite a morning. So glad that Toby decided to be a good boy  That's too funny about his shy bladder and his open window radar. Rosie gives me the protest grumbles too when I try to stop her from barking. It's always tough when I'm trying to be stern because I really want to laugh when she does it. I hope that you guys have an easy day!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I was actually thinking about you this morning...nice temps to have a window open!

Have you considered a white noise machine? Or a radio 'tuned' to static? Might help mask the outside noises for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny's Mom said:


> I was actually thinking about you this morning...nice temps to have a window open!
> 
> Have you considered a white noise machine? Or a radio 'tuned' to static? Might help mask the outside noises for you.


It was actually seeing his nemesis--the squirrel that is resident in our oak tree, that set him off! I have music to play to drown out the noises outside! 

Update--taking time out to get the car to the station for inspection so I wouldn't get a ticket was a mistake today. They kept the car all day and then called to tell me their inspection machine is broken.  --at both the station and the hubby, who somehow thinks saving a measly $3.39 a month in fees for delaying getting the safety sticker is worth it...when the ticket for a violation is about $200.  I just don't see this logic...:no:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

No logic.... I would bet on the thrill of beating the system.... until, of course, you don't ( or your wife makes you follow through with your responsibility!). LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> No logic.... I would bet on the thrill of beating the system.... until, of course, you don't ( or your wife makes you follow through with your responsibility!). LOL


He's itching to go to the State Fair on Tuesday to see the car show--meaning I must stay home to supervise Mr. Tobes (which is fine by me--I love being with my Tobes)--well, he's not getting a kitchen pass *unless and until* he gets both cars inspected! Besides the buddy he goes to the fair every year with lives on Mockingbird in Highland Park and he must park on a circular drive (friend drives a beater car down to Fair Park every year)--I just bet the HP police look out for "foreigner" cars with out of date stickers on them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Well, you know Anne, if you're like me, I have to admit to laughing under my breath to see the grumble-grumble over here when DH got his ticket in the mail. He knew darned well I had been griping at him over the issue and he knew he was caught RED handed (or lighted) as the case may be. J may fall in the same boat.... unless you have more restraint than I.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Well, you know Anne, if you're like me, I have to admit to laughing under my breath to see the grumble-grumble over here when DH got his ticket in the mail. He knew darned well I had been griping at him over the issue and he knew he was caught RED handed (or lighted) as the case may be. J may fall in the same boat.... unless you have more restraint than I.


 uh, not sure I have that kind of restraint . DH just called--and he's very apologetic given it meant leaving Toby by himself twice today to do what he should have done two months ago....for two cars!!! He now understands there will be no more saving $3.39 a month on delaying car inspections....and he remembers me asking him two months ago to check the stickers--he immediately said both were good until December, which means he was planning on risking it for even longer. :uhoh::doh::doh: He admitted he does it for the thrill of it all too :doh::doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

MEN!!!!! For doG sakes, he flies planes for a living... you'd think that would be thrill enough!

:gotme::slap::slap::gotme:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> MEN!!!!! For doG sakes, he flies planes for a living... you'd think that would be thrill enough!
> 
> :gotme::slap::slap::gotme:


I know I know!! :doh::doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh well, we love our men folk in spite of themselves! LOL In truth, we both are very blessed!


----------



## Belle's Mom

I have a solution to save a little $$, not break the law, and live on the edge ever so slightly. If the inspection expires the end of October, get it done by November 3 and you will get a November sticker. Hence, you extend the inspection to a 13 month inspection every time so you save a little $$, you legally have a 3 day grace period so you cannot get a ticket for this.....but you are still driving for 3 days with last months inspection sticker so you are still a rebel at heart.


----------



## KaMu

Hello! Ive just read through the thread here and had to write to send my well wishes, even though we missed the prep stage and the surgery date itself. Its been a pleasure to read how far hes come.... that little bug 

I was going to offer suggestions but looks like everyone here has been on the same page with ideas that might help.

What an awesome dog owner you are...and what a lucky guy your Toby is to have such caring owners.

Just think of how vivid the squirrels will look to him now!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh well, we love our men folk in spite of themselves! LOL In truth, we both are very blessed!


That's true....he really is a wonderful man and I am blessed. He is also very sorry he put me in a position of leaving Toby alone twice today to take care of his responsibility, especially since we both want to stick close by Toby so soon after the surgery. 

As it turns out Toby is fine, though he pouted a little when I got home, just making me feel worse. There is nothing worse than seeing a little conehead dog pouting with those sad eyes.  I've only had to stop him from trying to get his e-collar off a couple of times--both times after I put drops in his eyes. I think he is resigned to his lot in life as a conehead for the forseeable future--a very cute conehead.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> I have a solution to save a little $$, not break the law, and live on the edge ever so slightly. If the inspection expires the end of October, get it done by November 3 and you will get a November sticker. Hence, you extend the inspection to a 13 month inspection every time so you save a little $$, you legally have a 3 day grace period so you cannot get a ticket for this.....but you are still driving for 3 days with last months inspection sticker so you are still a rebel at heart.


I think DH sees now the error of his logic in trying to save a measly $3.39 a month......at least I hope he sees the error of that logic. I'm not worried about the DPD giving us a ticket, even though we live so close to the substation and we see them everywhere in the 'hood, it's the DPS troopers on the Dallas North Tollroad--they pull people over for the least little thing and since the eye clinic is off the Tollroad, our chances of discovery went up a lot!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*You Can't Take the Diva Out of the Dog*

My little Diva Dog Toby lived up to his reputation this morning. 

He went outside to the backyard this morning to take care of his business. I could tell he was struggling, probably due to the after effects of the sedation of the surgery. He finally came back inside with a unique smell--the blending of an anal sac release and a pungent fragrant odor.  I couldn't figure it out but it was bothering him. He sat down and started sniffing in his rear end, cone and all. Since I'm trying to keep his cone free of any sort of germ to prevent infection I ran over, got the ear cleaning solution and put a nice squirt of it on a paper towel I moistened (this is a trick the nurses taught me at the veterinary clinic) to clean his rectal area. I still couldn't figure out the pungent fragrant odor mixed in with the anal sac fluid stink--did the surgical center "infuse" him with a scent to keep him pleasant smelling during the surgery and it was just now coming out?  Finally I decided to massage his back end to relax him and found a dried up piece of lavender from this year's garden...it died in the extreme heat and in his happiness over concluding his business he did a dance of joy and kicked a twig of it onto his back end, where it embedded, mixing its odor with the yucky anal sac smell.  Toby stops dead in his tracks on walks when anything like a blade of grass or a twig gets in his fur so it was definitely bothering him.  He's relaxed now and smelling a LOT better after I cleaned the area out with the ear cleaning solution.  Even the strong odor of dried lavender does not mask the pervasive anal sac odor. :yuck:

He's even more resistant to the drops today. It's going to be a fun time here! Every time I look at his sweet face with those big dilated eyes in his cone of shame my heart flip flops with love for this little goofball. :smooch::smooch: He is just so adorable in his cone!


----------



## coppers-mom

Your boy sure is a Diva and was surely trying to keep smelling sweet.:smooch: A concept that is totally foreign to me by the way - I thought dogs HAD to smell like skunk, dead things and horse poop.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Well, you sure have had a fun morning. Hate that smell... Thanks for the tip using the ear cleaning solution. Hope Toby has a good day, of course, you and your husband too.


----------



## hubbub

KaMu said:


> Just think of how vivid the squirrels will look to him now!!!!!


I love this observation! 



Dallas Gold said:


> I ran over, got the ear cleaning solution and put a nice squirt of it on a paper towel I moistened (this is a trick the nurses taught me at the veterinary clinic) to clean his rectal area.


That's a good tip. Occasionally when Hannah does her happy back dance we get a "release" so I'm sure it will come in handy 

I all his pressures are good tomorrow! :crossfing:crossfing (one for each eye)


----------



## Sweet Girl

Poor old Toby - he just can't get a break! Again, he is SO lucky to have someone to poke around in the area of his smelly bum to help make things right. :yuck:

Really hope his check-up goes well. Like ear drops, I guess there's no trick to eye drops - they see them coming and do everything possible to avoid them. I would assume he gets lots of treat after the drops, though I think my girl would forego cookies to avoid drops. He's a trooper - as are you and your hubby! Are you getting a good night's sleep?


----------



## Rainheart

I am so sorry that I missed Toby having his surgery! I am so glad things are going well and I hope you can keep him entertained easily.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Every day is some new adventure, isn't it. I hate eye drops and they away seem to come in very pointy containers. Always afraid I'm going to poke somebody's eye out. Hate it when it's the horses!

And yes you are a splendid mom for 'poking around his smelly bum' to find out what was wrong.

I use a lavender shampoo on Penny and the smell of wet dog mix with lavender positively reeks. Lavender smell = good but doesn't mix with well with other smells.

Glad his higness is content now!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ah Tobes, doing your best to cover up the anal sac smell.... even if means having a twig of lavender on you! LOL Smooches and hugs from our crew.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Just checking in to see how Mr. Toby is recuperating and feeling. Please give him a kiss from California :smooch:


----------



## SandyK

Well, I guess Toby has you taking care of him from one end to the other!!I hope his check up goes well tomorrow!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Good News*

First the not so good news: Toby's gained about 2 lbs from inactivity and getting spoiled with treats....we're working on that now!

The Good News is his pressures are just 1 mm higher than they were last Friday afternoon. His doctor said it's statistically insignificant. He's changed our medication dosing again--one of the drops 6x day, one of the drops 3x a day for 3 days then stopping, the other drop 3x a day until next Sunday morning, then stopping. We revisit everything next Monday morning and if all is well, the cone may come off!! They still don't believe me when I tell them he's a jack russell terrier in a golden suit at our house--and that I need him on tramadol at least another week to take his "edge" off, especially since our on again, off again swimming spa contractor is "on" again this week....but they agreed since I am so insistent on it. They kept on telling me he is the most mellow patient they had last week--my Toby??? No way! :no:Given it keeps him calm and keeps him from barking at every little sound, plus it is a pain reliever I really don't see a down side for keeping him on it another week and sparing me a few gray hairs. 

I breathed a HUGE sigh of relief on the drive home, the first real feelings of it since we started this journey. This week's task is to keep his eyes free of infection, keep him from using our sofa cushions to rub his eyes and of course keeping him calm, quiet and mellow (which the tramadol will help). 

Thanks everyone!! Keep him in your thoughts and prayers that he will continue this good recovery!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

FANTASTIC!!! So glad/overjoyed/relieved to hear the Toby news of the am. Prayers continue for more smooth sailing!


----------



## BayBeams

Sounds like good news all around. Thanks for the update. You are doing a great job of getting Toby through this and keeping your sanity with all the drops and appointments and keeping Toby calm. Hang in there, you will be at the "finish line" soon!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That's a great report!! What great news. I hope it continues so that the cone of shame can come off!

Oh, and I sympathize with poor Toby. I haven't run or cycled (or done much of anything) the past 7 weeks of recovery. I'm sure I've gained MORE than two pounds!!). :curtain:


----------



## Sally's Mom

Good news, Toby!!! Tramadol never seemed to make Cooks more quiet... but I think her spinal pain had already taken everything down a notch. Hope it is a speedy recovery.


----------



## SandyK

So happy that Toby received a good report from the doctor. I hope it continues to go well for him and he gets to take his collar off next week!! Toby will continue in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Good news, Toby!!! Tramadol never seemed to make Cooks more quiet... but I think her spinal pain had already taken everything down a notch. Hope it is a [seedy recovery.


Our pool contractor came today and I took Toby out with me to say hi. Toby just poked his e-collar into the guy's legs and didn't try to jump up and kiss him square on the lips like normal. The contractor was stunned at how mellow the little Tobynator is now--and he likes it. I told him it's only temporary because we're going to take him off of the Tramadol in another week or so. I am just flabbergasted he's only barked twice since the surgery--my ears are enjoying the relief! His tail wagger works now--and that is a great thing because he wasn't a big wagger before.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

So very happy to hear that Toby is doing so well!!


----------



## Angelina

I am glad he is doing so well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## BayBeams

I wonder if some of Toby's barking may have been due to his blindness. Perhaps his vision has improved enough so that he doesn't feel the need to be so vocal. Just a thought...


----------



## Dallas Gold

BayBeams said:


> I wonder if some of Toby's barking may have been due to his blindness. Perhaps his vision has improved enough so that he doesn't feel the need to be so vocal. Just a thought...


I've been thinking the exact same thing. I guess time will provide us an answer! I hope it's true because I prefer a dog with less bark!


----------



## Dallas Gold

uh oh....he's baaack! Toby's more alert (despite the Tramadol) and is intent on getting his e-collar off. I guess he's had enough of the thing! He's also decided he needs to play ball and is very frustrated he can't find one to nab (because I picked them all up before the surgery and hid them). He goes into our living room to whine about it whenever he's frustrated, so now we have the whining chirps of protest barks....he's really feeling sorry for himself.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad he is doing well.

I will take a 2 lbs gain and his eyes doing great any day of the week as I am sure you will too.....that is some pretty good bad news. He can work that weight off the end of November when he is back to his normal routine.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> So glad he is doing well.
> 
> I will take a 2 lbs gain and his eyes doing great any day of the week as I am sure you will too.....that is some pretty good bad news. He can work that weight off the end of November when he is back to his normal routine.


TMI, but today he's been a pooping machine and I think he might have pooped out at least 2 lbs. 

He must be frustrated he's not exercising because he just did a few slow trotting laps around our coffee table.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Way to go little poop machine....and at least you don't have to worry about constipation now.

Seems he is a master of the cone navigation - around a coffee table is impressive.


----------



## Sam's Mom

What great news! I am so happy for you and Toby. :bowl: I don't think you need to worry about the weight. It will come off when he can run around again. Hey, I say keep him on the tramadol this week if it helps keep him mellow. It's not like he'll become an addict : Give the boy a kiss from Quinn, Murphy and I. We are thinking of you.


----------



## hubbub

BayBeams said:


> I wonder if some of Toby's barking may have been due to his blindness. Perhaps his vision has improved enough so that he doesn't feel the need to be so vocal. Just a thought...


Oh what a wonderful thought! Crystal clear visions of squirrels and less barking for mom and dad 



Dallas Gold said:


> uh oh....he's baaack! Toby's more alert (despite the Tramadol) and is intent on getting his e-collar off. I guess he's had enough of the thing! He's also decided he needs to play ball and is very frustrated he can't find one to nab (because I picked them all up before the surgery and hid them). He goes into our living room to whine about it whenever he's frustrated, so now we have the whining chirps of protest barks....he's really feeling sorry for himself.


Dear Toby,
Please pull that last bit of patience from within. We're all hoping that things will go *so* well and you'll be rid of the dreaded cone in 7 days....:crossfing It probably doesn't help, but at least you're only doing it once, sometimes dogs have to go through two separate "cone"finements for eye surgery. I HATE the cone too, but I promise that there will be lots of balls and running around as soon as it comes off (that's what I got!).....maybe more eye drops, but that's MUCH better than the cone. 
Fellow cone hater,
Hannah


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Dallas Gold said:


> uh oh....he's baaack! Toby's more alert (despite the Tramadol) and is intent on getting his e-collar off. I guess he's had enough of the thing! He's also decided he needs to play ball and is very frustrated he can't find one to nab (because I picked them all up before the surgery and hid them). He goes into our living room to whine about it whenever he's frustrated, so now we have the whining chirps of protest barks....he's really feeling sorry for himself.


LOL. Okay, this made me laugh. Poor Toby....
I have a feeling that you're going to pay for this, once he can return to normal activity again.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

You certainly have a knack for comedy writing-you really make me laugh!!
I couldn't be happier for you and Toby that his is doing so well and being feisty!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the very good news to go with my morning coffee. It's a lovely way to start the day!

Hmmm. Toby with clear vision will be Toby who can see every moving object, from squirrels to tennis balls to small insects. He may have a whole new world of targets for that energy! :uhoh: He knows he has to work at keeping you on your toes, making you pay for the cone, the confinement, and the eye drops. I can picture Toby off leash outside for the first time after the cone comes off and he is allowed free rein. Zoomies!!!!!


----------



## KiwiD

Love to read the positive updates on Toby. Sounds like you're doing everything right and he's being a cooperative patient!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Awww... what a great Toby update! I laughed out loud reading your posts. Only here would the masses cheer a pooping machine!! 

It sounds like Toby is definitely healing well. I am a firm believer that attitude is half the battle. He seems to be sending pretty strong signals that he is ready and rarin' to go - blurriness and pesky e-collar notwithstanding. I love that he's jogging around the coffee table. It's like he knows he's in there for a reason - and he's making the most of it. 

Or... maybe all the poo is just him getting back at you! :curtain:


----------



## Dallas Gold

LifeOfRiley said:


> LOL. Okay, this made me laugh. Poor Toby....
> I have a feeling that you're going to pay for this, once he can return to normal activity again.


I have a feeling once I take him off the Tramadol for good he's going to assault me with a whole arsenal of mischief! :uhoh: He's probably dreaming about it now. :uhoh: I told my hubby that once the e-collar comes off I plan to keep it on a counter and just pick it up and "show" it to Mr. Tobynator when I need him to chill out for a while.  The idea of that cone being back on his head surely is a good threat, right? 

He is just the cutest conehead in the world. :smooch:


----------



## Angelina

I too am glad he is doing so well. Maybe you can do some mental games with him in the house to get his mind off it? Poor guy, one can only sleep so much!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Girl said:


> Or... maybe all the poo is just him getting back at you! :curtain:


:--dumbfounded:eepwall::hide: I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

So glad to read how well Toby is doing and you are just a hoot!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Apparently, Ram Mom and Dad with the Cone of Shame is a favorite new activity! He is really enjoying doing this too! Ouch ouch Ouch!! 

He barked two short bursts of barks today as the two trash trucks (regular and recycle) came by to empty our bins. Both were very short bursts--nothing like his typical barking. 

He also greeted our workers in the backyard without jumping up to lick them o the lips--he used his tail instead to express his welcomes. I'm really liking this new and improved greeting ritual. 

Tomorrow is his last day for one of the 3 eye drops he must take. He'll get a total of 9 drops throughout the day for the rest of the week until we go down to one medication and 6 drops of it. He'll get rechecked next Monday and hopefully they won't add more medications to the daily agenda.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Wow, sounding so good. So very pleased for you all.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Wow! These sound like major improvements in Toby's schedule and behaviors! Not the ramming you with the cone, of course, but he's probably making you suffer in payment for making him wear the thing. I can imagine the dogly glee behind that. 

I hope the news keeps getting better and better, so life is back to normal for Toby and you very soon.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I have a jump/licker myself when it comes to greeting......mental note to self - the cone takes the wind out of the sails.


----------



## Blondie

This is great reading Toby's updates. So happy for you. I'm just wondering, what if you and your DH had a cone on while Toby is wearing his cone, would that help him feel more at home? That would make a cute photo worth sharing for sure.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Bent E-Collar?*

We've been with Toby 24/7 and this morning we noticed his e-collar is bent. :uhoh: I guess he's gotten a little too rough with his new favorite game of ramming us!  

He is being a very good boy,when he's not trying to mow us down and ram us. His happy go lucky bounce in his step is back--seeing that ALWAYS brings a smile to our faces and best of all he now wags his tail whenever we speak to him! This never happened before. Barkley did this all the time and we often teased Toby's tail wagger was broken....well...he's discovered it to our delight! I almost cried this morning when he started wagging it furiously at me.  I'm taking this as a sign from Barkley, signaling his approval of our proceeding with the surgery and strict supervision of his recovery. 

More bonding time ahead for us today. All the intensive training (sit/stay for meals and sit and politely take treats) we worked on before the surgery--well, he needs yet another refresher course. :uhoh: He's trying to jump up as well. 

He's obviously ready for the e-collar removal....he just doesn't understand the concept of patiently waiting 5 more days.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

I think Barkley is there watching over Toby and helping to wag Toby's tail for him.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> We've been with Toby 24/7 and this morning we noticed his e-collar is bent. :uhoh: I guess he's gotten a little too rough with his new favorite game of ramming us!
> 
> He is being a very good boy,when he's not trying to mow us down and ram us. His happy go lucky bounce in his step is back--seeing that ALWAYS brings a smile to our faces and best of all he now wags his tail whenever we speak to him! This never happened before. Barkley did this all the time and we often teased Toby's tail wagger was broken....well...he's discovered it to our delight! I almost cried this morning when he started wagging it furiously at me.  I'm taking this as a sign from Barkley, signaling his approval of our proceeding with the surgery and strict supervision of his recovery.
> 
> More bonding time ahead for us today. All the intensive training (sit/stay for meals and sit and politely take treats) we worked on before the surgery--well, he needs yet another refresher course. :uhoh: He's trying to jump up as well.
> 
> *He's obviously ready for the e-collar removal....he just doesn't understand the concept of patiently waiting 5 more days*.


You could tell him about how someone you know had two casts on for SIX weeks, and explain how very lucky he is it's only five days. 

I laughed out loud again at his new game. He sounds like he is in great spirits. I know exactly what you mean about the lucky bounce. It is the BEST thing to see in our older souls. Mornings that Tee bounces back into the house after first outs is the best way to start my day. I always say to her, "you're full o' beans!!" and laugh and that makes her bounce evn more. 

Can't wait til Tobes gets his dreaded cone off - have a camera ready for the explosion of happiness!


----------



## Angelina

I am glady Toby is feeling better and love that tail wag! Poor guy, just has no concept of time and healing but at least he has plenty of company in his misery!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Our on again off again pool contractor just came and Toby gave him a nice ram with his e-collar. Secretly I was pleased because he needs a kick in the rear end to get this project over and done with! It was supposed to be finished by July 15.......and it's october 5????


----------



## GoldenCamper

I have to laugh at Toby crashing into things with his cone on, the cone never slowed Tucker down either. Fiona however turns into a statue with the cone on, she hates the thing. It was only a one time thing with Fiona wearing a cone of shame (so far) Lets hope she never needs it again. Did I mention she hates the thing?


----------



## hubbub

It's amazing how the little bounce and tail wags improve spirits all around! 

Yea for Toby!!!! (but not too much celebrating yet....5 days and counting!)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so glad to hear the Toby is doing so well and giving you so much comedy material to write for us....


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Score One for Mom!!*

Toby is becoming more reluctant to take all the drops. I came up with the perfect bribe. Wait for it....

Since hubby and I are both home this week I've been doing a lot more cooking than I usually do. This includes some baking, which I'm not inclined to do otherwise. Well, :uhoh::uhoh::doh::doh: both of us gained 3 lbs this week. Normally I gain 10 lbs to every 1 lb the hubby gains, but this time we are equal! I guess that is the "good" news :no:.... I've been making a late lunch/early dinner so I just have to really prepare one big meal a day (breakfast is easy). We usually snack on cereal for dinner when I do this. I made a couple of pizzas this week-- a great regular pizza with spicy tomato sauce and then a Mexican pizza with fresh avocados. Both were delightful but contain flour (dough) and cheese--no wonder!! :doh::doh: This afternoon I cooked some chicken breasts with the remainder of the spicy pizza sauce on top and half a slice of provolone cheese (the cheese again :doh. I made a plain chicken breast for Sir Toby and set it aside. I also steamed some fresh green beans and asparagus. Then I set out to use up the leftover canned pumpkin we opened to help Toby along if you catch my drift. It worked BTW. I reviewed a bunch of pumpkin crisp recipes and adapted one for myself--it was TOO GOOD!! So we just finished a wonderful lunch, with the warm pumpkin crisp with some evaporated skim milk poured on top. Toby is licking his chops wanting some so I give him some green beans--he's like, aaaah Mom, I want CHICKEN!! As soon as we finish it's time to give him another dose of one of the drops.... I "show" him a piece of plain cooked chicken breast and he salivates. The drops go in his eyes with no problems, no resistance! He is rewarded for being such a good boy with a nice chunk of chicken and he immediately runs to where we keep the 3 bottles of drops, sits and waits! He wants another piece and realizes that he must get the drops to get it!! Success!!!  I've successfully bribed my boy to eagerly wait for his drops!! 

Now...you know you are a dog person when you are sitting with your hubby eating the pumpkin crisp and you comment, "this will firm you up by the way and don't be concerned if it's orange".


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> I have to laugh at Toby crashing into things with his cone on, the cone never slowed Tucker down either. Fiona however turns into a statue with the cone on, she hates the thing. It was only a one time thing with Fiona wearing a cone of shame (so far) Lets hope she never needs it again. Did I mention she hates the thing?


Poor Fiona--I hope her crown of shame was a one time thing--she's far too regal to wear it!


----------



## Dallas Gold

One more thing--hubby sent an email out to some of his male buddies with photos of Toby's adorable cone head look and one of them, a military veteran and a big hurley guy, replied that he thinks we should bedazzle the cone to make it more interesting for Toby.:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## GoldenCamper

A bedazzler would certainly make the cone more shameful for a boy. Silly old military vet.

Congrats on the successful bribing


----------



## KiwiD

So glad to read your post on how you've bribed Toby into wanting to have his eye drops!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Excellent bribing, Smithers. 

Just be careful of the poop machine.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

OMG, I'm sitting here laughing so hard Penny is looking at me sideways. I was way behind in my Toby updates! Yay for booting the pool guy! I'm so glad Pen's meds only included peanut butter and crackers!

Keep up the good work, you'll be there in no time!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby is becoming more reluctant to take all the drops. I came up with the perfect bribe. Wait for it....
> 
> Since hubby and I are both home this week I've been doing a lot more cooking than I usually do. This includes some baking, which I'm not inclined to do otherwise. Well, :uhoh::uhoh::doh::doh: both of us gained 3 lbs this week. Normally I gain 10 lbs to every 1 lb the hubby gains, but this time we are equal! I guess that is the "good" news :no:.... I've been making a late lunch/early dinner so I just have to really prepare one big meal a day (breakfast is easy). We usually snack on cereal for dinner when I do this. I made a couple of pizzas this week-- a great regular pizza with spicy tomato sauce and then a Mexican pizza with fresh avocados. Both were delightful but contain flour (dough) and cheese--no wonder!! :doh::doh: This afternoon I cooked some chicken breasts with the remainder of the spicy pizza sauce on top and half a slice of provolone cheese (the cheese again :doh. I made a plain chicken breast for Sir Toby and set it aside. I also steamed some fresh green beans and asparagus. Then I set out to use up the leftover canned pumpkin we opened to help Toby along if you catch my drift. It worked BTW. I reviewed a bunch of pumpkin crisp recipes and adapted one for myself--it was TOO GOOD!! So we just finished a wonderful lunch, with the warm pumpkin crisp with some evaporated skim milk poured on top. Toby is licking his chops wanting some so I give him some green beans--he's like, aaaah Mom, I want CHICKEN!! As soon as we finish it's time to give him another dose of one of the drops.... I "show" him a piece of plain cooked chicken breast and he salivates. The drops go in his eyes with no problems, no resistance! He is rewarded for being such a good boy with a nice chunk of chicken and he immediately runs to where we keep the 3 bottles of drops, sits and waits! He wants another piece and realizes that he must get the drops to get it!! Success!!!  I've successfully bribed my boy to eagerly wait for his drops!!
> 
> Now...you know you are a dog person when you are sitting with your hubby eating the pumpkin crisp and you comment, "this will firm you up by the way and don't be concerned if it's orange".


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA! TOO funny... on all counts.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*and there's more!!*

Toby's ramming tactic with our pool contractor worked!! The guy finished and is outta here, hopefully for good! So ends our summer and early fall of chaos and paying for so many unexpected things our heads are spinning. :curtain::curtain: Toby saves the day with his Cone of Shame---call him Toby, Conehead Ranger!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Girl said:


> Just be careful of the poop machine.


Do you mean the hubby there?


----------



## coppers-mom

What a funny and wonderful update.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad Toby is doing better with the eye drops...ahh the chicken bribe....


----------



## BayBeams

Bribery is GREAT! I've been offering cookies with Baylee's drops and now she isn't hiding under the table everytime I pick her eyedrops up.

Love those bribes!

Love your updates! I had to chuckle out loud!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby got a quick half-block walk before sunrise this morning. His vet said we could take him for a very short one as long as he doesn't encounter other animals or pulls excessively, but to be honest, I've been too nervous to let him outside of our backyard for fear he might encounter a stray dog or decide to eat something he shouldn't. We are not supposed to pull on his head or collar and when he gets into a sniffing mode for "tasty treats" left by wildlife or other dogs whose owners don't scoop, he gets very stubborn and resistant to the leash. Yes, I'm coddling him, but I need to do this for my own peace of mind. It's been exactly one week since the surgery--I need more time to make sure he's recovering well and we won't endanger the surgery results. The consequence is loss of vision in the eye and possible eye removal--big consequence IMO. My plan is to get a good report next Monday at the vets and then start him on longer walks around the block, building back to his normal routines.

He did not want to come back inside, poor boy! 

He barked at my hubby this morning for attention--he hasn't done this since the morning of the surgery . I'm starting to wean him from the sedative (tramadol). We told him Quiet and this time he complied. That's also a first! Barking is discouraged on our take home instructions from the surgery--it just didn't say how long he isn't supposed to bark. I'll get clarification next Monday. If he gets the OK I'll open the windows and the barking will begin again! :uhoh:

He is bright eyed today--his eyes are looking really good to us. Per veterinary instructions we stopped giving his antibiotic eye drops this morning. For now he gets 6 dosings of his neo/poly/dex drops for inflammation and 3 dosings of a special drop in the right eye, where they implanted the artificial lens. He's much happier about this! It's easier for us to do as well.

I almost took his hypertension drug myself this morning by mistake! I woke up with a major headache and got my bottle of Aleve out at the same time I pulled his medication. Both are blue pills. I popped his med out but instead of putting it in the Pill Pocket I put it in my mouth as I put his medication back in the cabinet--then I realized what I did! I spit it out, then opened the Aleve and noticed it was a different shape. Wow, close call! Lesson learned--pay more attention! :doh::doh:

I'm uploading the first draft of a book (to lulu.com) that I just completed celebrating Toby's life so far. It's called TobyTude, which describes his personality to a T! I'm excited to get it finished--it was something I've wanted to do for a few years. I did one for both of my Bridge Boys--for hubby and me to read and remember. Toby deserves a book too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

LOVE the book title. That does fit Tobes to a "T"! I had to laugh at you almost downing his pills. We've gone to the old people's pill dispensers.... labeled with days of the week for DH and me and I have to admit I have taken his pills by mistake once or twice... now I wait until I've had coffee before taking meds.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm doing the dispensers too in the mornings and evenings--it beats pulling all those vitamin bottles down and hauling them back into the cabinet! The Aleve is on the top shelf and Toby's BP med is in a flat box dispenser on the bottom one. I got lazy and pulled both out at the same time--I double checked the pill pocket to make sure I didn't put an Aleve in there--that would have been a huge emergency had I done that. Fortunately I don't get many headaches (this one was from the new dental nightguard my new dentist makes his patients wear)) so the chances of this happening again are not that great--lesson learned in any event. 

I usually get Toby's pills out the night before and keep them in a bowl so I can stuff them in the Pill Pocket--last night I forgot! :doh: I won't forget tonight!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Toby Tests His E-Collar*

and freaked me out in the process. :uhoh: He's fine and I'm back to normal blood pressure and relaxation levels again. 

Toby was outside in the garage with the hubby. Hubby was working on something on his little mid-life crisis sports car and I guess Toby needed to go to the backyard to use the bathroom. We have two dog doors in our house. One from the utility room into the garage, and one from our garage side door into the back yard. I covered up the dog door in the utility room so he couldn't get out of it if he tried (Barkley could by using his snout to lift the cover, Toby never learned how to do this). Since we figured Toby couldn't get out the first dog door he couldn't get out the second one either.....well, he got through the one in the side door without attracting hubby's notice. :doh: You would think an e-collar going through a dog door would be noisy enough to hear...I was in the kitchen and all of the sudden I heard a banging noise, looked out my patio door and saw Toby trying to get his cone head into the dog door to get back into the garage. :--dumbfounded:I rushed over and opened the door for him and got him inside, then went and asked hubby if he let Toby out in the backyard. :no:  So, Mr. Toby escaped on hubby's watch--he's fine though! Second dog door is now covered and secured. :doh::doh: Toby 1 E-Collar 0. I'm weeing him off the Tramadol...and this happens :doh:.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I'm so sorry I missed this thread!! I'm sending lots of healing thoughts!! I feel you with the eye drop thing... right now Mojo needs two sets of ear drops, twice a day (ear infection) and it's like pulling teeth trying to give them. O_O


----------



## Bob Dylan

I just read your post about GR Wines, I think you could use a nice bottle. 

They sure keep you on your toes, and at times it isn't easy. Hang in there it will soon be a thing of the past.
Glad Toby is doing so well, I have been following your post. Take Care!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Break Out the Ear Plugs!*

His Bark is Back!! His alarm clock just went off demanding dinner, a little early, but this boy is HUNGRY!!  There was no way to quiet him this time, so I went ahead and fed him. He rewarded us with a full bore run to me and ramming his e-collar in my knee caps! Then he went into hubby's study and raided the trash can, bringing me (yes me because I keep treats to exchange for his treasures) an empty bag of chocolate pomegranite candy hubby eats. I think he's feeling better!  My Energizer Bunny is back!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Bob Dylan said:


> I just read your post about GR Wines, I think you could use a nice bottle.


I agree with this. :wavey:


----------



## goldensrbest

That boy is feeling, better, good for him, and you.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

So glad the energizer bunny is back!!!


----------



## Laurie

So happy to hear Toby is back to feeling his old self.....sorry about your knees though!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think the ramming of the collar into our knees is his revenge for making him wear it.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Dallas Gold said:


> I think the ramming of the collar into our knees is his revenge for making him wear it.


LOL. That happened when we had Sadie in her collar... Hurts so much.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mssjnnfer said:


> LOL. That happened when we had Sadie in her collar... Hurts so much.


He's got dents in his collar from ramming things! :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

We kept Toby inside today. Our wind picked up and there is a lot of pollen in the air (over 5000 grains per meter of the stuff that gets me red eyed). He's still trying to destroy his e-collar but we're trying to keep it intact!


----------



## hubbub

At least the vet's trick to secure the ecollar seems to have worked....I hope you all get the ok to let him take it off on Monday...and make it through the weekend without being used too much by the battering ram :crossfing


----------



## monarchs_joy

Oh Toby! I'm so glad that he's feeling like his usual self. It sounds like you have your hands full right now


----------



## Dallas Gold

I finished Toby's book this morning and published it on Lulu (private access only). Here's a modified low resolution version of the cover taken from the webpage screenshot (I took my name off for privacy):










The cover isn't that blurry on the full webpage screen. The sale Lulu had ended last night and of course I finished it today :doh:. Given it costs $31.50 for me to get a copy (134 pages of text and color photos), plus about $10 for shipping I will wait for the next sale! Too bad! 

The book is full of all the funny and crazy stories that define Toby. I ended it the day before his cataract surgery, planning for a sequel to cover that!  I'm sure we'll have many more funny moments to come because that is Toby!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Love the cover. With Toby's antics, it could be a whole series!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Love the cover. With Toby's antics, it could be a whole series!


Yes, I'm afraid the next book will also be full of crazy antics--of course I'd rather write about those than about health crises or aging issues any day!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I love that you're writing a book about Toby. I always felt I wanted to write a children's series about Rocket the Wonder Horse.

Had to laugh at the doggie door story. We all know what it's like to leave hubby home with the baby. :doh::uhoh::no:

In fact, Penny's Dad just dashed out to the patio to get his cap and sunglasses. Did he close the gate behind him? Did he close the door to the patio? NOOOOOOO!!!!! Penny hopped down one step to the porch and was standing at the open door. She could have been off and running around the back yard. :doh:

And of course his reaction? Ask the dog "What are you doing?"

And this is exactly WHY I'm communting to the horse show instead of staying in the camper with DD....I don't trust him 100% with Penny 24/7 for 3-4 days.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Love the book cover. I just love Toby's face. He is so adorable. I'm glad he's doing well and on his way to a full recovery. You're going to need a vacation when this is over


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny's Mom said:


> I love that you're writing a book about Toby. I always felt I wanted to write a children's series about Rocket the Wonder Horse.
> 
> Had to laugh at the doggie door story. We all know what it's like to leave hubby home with the baby. :doh::uhoh::no:
> 
> In fact, Penny's Dad just dashed out to the patio to get his cap and sunglasses. Did he close the gate behind him? Did he close the door to the patio? NOOOOOOO!!!!! Penny hopped down one step to the porch and was standing at the open door. She could have been off and running around the back yard. :doh:
> 
> And of course his reaction? Ask the dog "What are you doing?"
> 
> And this is exactly WHY I'm communting to the horse show instead of staying in the camper with DD....I don't trust him 100% with Penny 24/7 for 3-4 days.


I've written a memory book for all of my dogs--my justification is to keep their memories in writing so we can take it with us to the nursing home.  After I wrote books for the first two dogs I had to treat Toby the same and write him one. Now that I'll need to write a sequel I fear any new puppy will need two as well and so on and so on...I've created a monster! It is good therapy though for me to put thoughts to paper and it makes both of us laugh when one of us remembers something the other forgot. 

I know, what is it about Men not being so careful as us? Everyone knows the female of the species is ALWAYS RIGHT yes?


----------



## hubbub

I really love the idea of a memory book.  It does sound like Toby needs a sequel though....he's such a character!

Is the chicken bribe still working?


----------



## Belle's Mom

I think we all married the same "model" when it comes to husbands.....mine would do the same as Penny's dad - asking her what she is doing......too funny.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Meant to ask----- you counting down the minutes until your follow-up on Monday??


----------



## hubbub

Belle's Mom said:


> I think we all married the same "model" when it comes to husbands.....mine would do the same as Penny's dad - asking her what she is doing......too funny.


I might fall into that catagory myself. I'm always saying things like that to all the animals :uhoh: :


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I really love the idea of a memory book.  It does sound like Toby needs a sequel though....he's such a character!
> 
> Is the chicken bribe still working?


Chicken bribe still working, but I need to cook him another breast very soon. Today I'm bribing him with homemade peanut butter.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Meant to ask----- you counting down the minutes until your follow-up on Monday??


Oh yes, I'm slightly nervous now and won't be able to breathe a huge sign of relief until Dr. M tells me I can take off the e-collar and not worry about him upturning rugs or rubbing his face in them. As soon as the e-collar comes off I'm thoroughly disinfecting it and taking a photo of it to post here to show people how this one is different from others in how it attaches to the collar. I'm also giving Tobynator a thorough ear cleaning--hard to do with e-collar on! 

He's off the Tramadol today and he's sleeping???


----------



## goldensmum

So glad that Toby is doing so well, you've just got to laugh at his ramming with his cone but I know how much it hurts when the things whack you on the legs.

Sending him some more hugs


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> As soon as the e-collar comes off I'm thoroughly disinfecting it and taking a photo of it to post here to show people how this one is different from others in how it attaches to the collar.


Judging from your post #101 photo it looks the same as Tucker's. Those cones can take (and have taken) a real beating from our rambunctious boys.

Looking forward to your cone free day Toby! 

I am bringing Fiona in for her CERF later this month. $35 bucks is cheap money to see a D.A.C.V.O. and get some piece of mind!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is what awaits Toby as soon as he's given the all clear for swimming. This is the swimming spa that took them over 4 months to complete. The pool is tiny but the big thing in the water generates a strong current that you swim against. It's inside a little house so I can swim or water run 365 days a year. We converted it from a vinyl liner to a gunite pool this summer and it involved building a whole new concrete structure for it. Toby didn't swim in the vinyl liner pool because he tends to scratch things too much. He won't be able to chase balls in here without making a mess (and the TV will need to come out) but I think he will enjoy it anyway!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Ohhh I want one. How deep is it?


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's split level and at the deepest it reaches my shoulders--I'm 66 inches tall so maybe 52+ inches? 

I've had a spa of some sort with the company, Endless Pools, since 1993. I had an Endless Pool until June 2 this year. The replacement is a similar unit called a Fastlane, sold by the same company. Unfortunately the parts they were getting from their Canadian manufacturer were defective and it caused us endless (pun intended) frustration. We got 8 circuit boards--7 of them defective, all from the same lot. They realized around board 5 they had a problem with the lot because others were sending them back, yet the shipping department kept on sending the ones from the bad lot out. It took a stern phone call or two from the hubby to convince them to send us one that worked! The company' shipping department needs to be totally revamped--clueless people in there! They also forgot to send an order in for some coping we wanted around the pool and when we called them on it they told us it would cost $700 to ship and take months to arrive. We cancelled that and called Costco. We had a very nice Corian coping custom made and in about a week later and we get 2% back next year thanks to Costco's discount program. Finally it all came together and I'm a happy camper again.


----------



## hubbub

I've wanted one of those for SOOOO long.....color me green with envy (not for the problems though).

Toby's a really lucky boy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Your corian around the outside edge looks like what I have for kitchen countertops! Looks super nice..... much different than when I saw it earlier this summer! Toby's going to be one happy camper when he can get in there.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Your corian around the outside edge looks like what I have for kitchen countertops! Looks super nice..... much different than when I saw it earlier this summer! Toby's going to be one happy camper when he can get in there.


It's exactly what I have for my kitchen countertops! I liked it so well I got it for out there too!


----------



## Belle's Mom

That is way too cool....and what a great, fun way for you to exercise.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just catching up after a few days away. I'm so glad to see all the good news about Toby. Regarding your spa, just color me green with envy! It looks gorgeous, not to mention being downright good for you. I hope the trouble with it is over now.

I've been watching Accuweather reports this morning that show over 2 inches of rain headed your way, with temperatures in the 70s for the next week. That seems almost impossible after the summer you have been through. I hope the rain comes without more severe weather. You have been through more than your share of storm damage!


----------



## Karen519

*DallasGold*

DallasGold
Is this your spa or is this at the vet?


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Just catching up after a few days away. I'm so glad to see all the good news about Toby. Regarding your spa, just color me green with envy! It looks gorgeous, not to mention being downright good for you. I hope the trouble with it is over now.
> 
> I've been watching Accuweather reports this morning that show over 2 inches of rain headed your way, with temperatures in the 70s for the next week. That seems almost impossible after the summer you have been through. I hope the rain comes without more severe weather. You have been through more than your share of storm damage!


Toby goes back tomorrow for a follow up exam. I'm getting nervous just because I want to hear he's progressed so much we can take the e-collar off. His eyes look good to me but I'm not a professional. 

Yes, we've had a rainy evening last night and a rainy day today--glorious! The areas of northwest and north central Texas with the terrible wildfires are getting much more than we are here in the metro area--but they need it a lot more! Unfortunately the temperatures will reach the upper 80s by Wednesday, then fall again. At least it's not 100!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> DallasGold
> Is this your spa or is this at the vet?


This is mine!!! The vet called me a few years ago and asked me a whole bunch of questions about the Endless Pool. At the time they were thinking about adding one as a therapy pool for dogs--but I guess that plan didn't materialize.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I feel your nervousness and am right there with you.

Praying they say Toby looks fabulous and can remove the e-collar.......then praying for your sanity as he will inevitably try to rub his eyes.....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> I feel your nervousness and am right there with you.
> 
> Praying they say Toby looks fabulous and can remove the e-collar.......then praying for your sanity as he will inevitably try to rub his eyes.....


I'm thinking about you guys too tomorrow. Sorry our appointments aren't at the same time.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Me too!

If they say the e-collar can come off, does this mean he can rub his eyes? Or not for 8 weeks? Or not sure yet?


----------



## Mssjnnfer

We have a vet appointment tomorrow too! We can all send vibes to each other!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Your pool is AWESOME! Do you ever worry or have you ever kicked the end of it? Like while swimming?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Me too!
> 
> If they say the e-collar can come off, does this mean he can rub his eyes? Or not for 8 weeks? Or not sure yet?


It better mean that because I have no clue how I can stop him otherwise. I just caught him trying to take his e-collar off, then trying to rub his eyes by putting his head (with e-collar) between the sofa frame and cushions. Naughty Naughty :no::no:. It freaked me out! :uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mssjnnfer said:


> Your pool is AWESOME! Do you ever worry or have you ever kicked the end of it? Like while swimming?


Good luck at the vets--I hope it's routine!

No, I've never kicked the end--I swim against the current and it keeps me moving so to speak! The pool is 9x15 I believe so there is room to do the breast stroke and regular strokes. I don't do butterfly stroke but we had a triathlete do it once and he almost displaced all the water out of the pool--made him stop it too!


----------



## caseypooh

Just checking in and sending good thoughts for Toby tomorrow and for you. I know the worry you've had, hopefully things can get back to normal soon.

(I love your swim spa, I have to show my hubby. He's the swimmer here, along with Jessie.). It's beautiful!


----------



## Karen519

*prayers*

Prayers for all those with vet appointments tomorrow!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Adding my good thoughts, wishes and prayers for Toby tomorrow! I'll be watching for your report.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good thoughts for Toby tomorrow at the vet. Love your pool/spa. They have one at the emergency vet near me for rehab. I hope we never need it but at least it's only a couple minutes from my house.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I know Toby's eyes are itching and his e-collar is driving him nuts. I just wish I could convey to him the importance of not scooting his face (with e-collar) over our floor to rub his eyes. He's also pushing his face and e-collar between the sofa cushions as well. Now I'm afraid he's damaging his eyes by doing these things, even though I try to stop him as soon as he starts. I just wish he could understand if he waits until after his recheck today he might be given the a-ok to take the e-collar off. This is the exact behavior I feared before the surgery and this is why I wanted him on a sedative. I'm guessing all the tramadol is out of his system now and that's why he's doing it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Awww, poor guy. At this point it's kind of hard to say if he's trying to rub his eyes or rub the cone off. 

WISHING HARD the you get the 'good to go' release from the vet today!

Penny has started to rest her chin on the couch and roll those big brown eyes in my direction. I know she wants to get on the couch and curl up but not yet.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Wishing we could explain to our dogs is an everyday occurrence, isn't it? And they insist on being exactly the fur people that they are. :uhoh: 

It's good that Toby sees his veterinarians today, so they can either approve removing the cone or help find a way to manage Toby's energy and efforts to be free of the cone on his own. I'll be thinking of you, hoping that all goes well.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Thinking of you at the eye doctor.


----------



## hubbub

checking in and hoping for REALLY GOOD news for Toby (and his family) :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Belle's Mom

Checking in for news......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Belle's Mom said:


> Checking in for news......


 
Me too!!!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom

P&M - 

I don't like that she has been there for several hours and we have not heard from her.....her appt was at 11:00 - right?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I don't know what time the appt was..... arrrggggghhhh. Sending lots of prayers.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Just checked my thread - she was at 11:00 as I am at 2:45 and we were disappointed we would not meet there.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just back from the ophthalmology appointment. Good news is his retinas look great and his pressures are 10 and 15. We discussed everything and I asked a lot of questions. Basically their time frame for taking off the e-collar is after 2 weeks. It will be 2 weeks on Thursday. He said if I could watch Toby constantly I could keep the e-collar off and put it on when I was out of the room or out of the house, because they want to give everything time to heal properly. Since Toby is so resistant to the e-collar and is faster than I am, I'm making the Mom decision and it stays on 24 hours until Thursday, the 2 week mark, and comes off only if hubby and I are there watching him like a hawk. We've come this far and I don't want to risk undoing what we've done. Toby will survive with an e-collar and that's the bottom line. If he had the demeanor and calm behavior of my first Golden I probably would take it on and off myself starting today, but this time Toby's exuberance works against him. 

The doc said we will discuss at the month mark whether he can chase balls and go swimming. I'm in no hurry for that either. He said it's OK if he barks "some"....I asked him to define "some"  The answer is he is free to announce the arrival of trash trucks tomorrow.  He is also free to talk to his tormentor, the front yard squirrel. 

We will do another recheck 11 days from now, due to the doctor's scheduling. 

He is on one drop now, 4 to 6 times a day and I'm to call if something looks off. 

He's been given the all-clear to resume fish oil supplementation, which helps with inflammation and with skin and coat.

He's back to a normal (for him) weight now too, despite no exercise....though I believe he's probably a pound lighter because he had a big poop as soon as we got back. Poor boy--the parking lot medians were so full of dog poop at the clinic I wouldn't let him set a foot on them...and he really needed to go. This is a multi-practice specialty clinic and they have many dogs with some bad things going on and I want to be extra careful that Toby doesn't pick something up. 

We left the house at 10. Our appointment was a 11. We didn't leave until 12:45....lots of waiting....lots of waiting.... At least there was no charge for the visit.  At one point I thought we might be able to see Belle's Mom and Belle..Now we will just hope and pray they get a good report that Belle's cataracts can be managed non-surgically. 

Thanks everyone. This has been an interesting journey for us, and very nerve-wracking because we want to preserve Toby's vision. Please do me a favor and get your dog's eyes checked annually.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> Just checked my thread - she was at 11:00 as I am at 2:45 and we were disappointed we would not meet there.


Hi Belle's Mom--we're just back--it was a long sit for us today, but just posted. I've been thinking about you guys and hoping your visit goes well.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I was starting to think we were going to meet also.

So after Thursday - can he rub his eyes?? Or is it no e-collar and no eye rubbing?


----------



## Belle's Mom

Thanks for the well wishes - we are leaving the house in 11 minutes....not that I am counting.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> I was starting to think we were going to meet also.
> 
> So after Thursday - can he rub his eyes?? Or is it no e-collar and no eye rubbing?


No, he's not supposed to be rubbing those eyes, but if we supervise him and prevent it we can take the e-collar off. For me it's a no-brainer--when I'm alone with him the e-collar is on because he's stronger than me and I can't get him to stop it. When hubby is here then we can supervise together and he can grab Toby if he starts up. The doc said it's even worse if they do it outside over grass and rocks and branches, etc. Toby does this too, after every bath...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

SO glad to hear your report. All in all sounds like a successful visit. With Toby, I think you're making the right decision.. better safe than sorry. Now... hope you can take a siesta!


----------



## BayBeams

Dallas Gold said:


> No, he's not supposed to be rubbing those eyes, but if we supervise him and prevent it we can take the e-collar off. For me it's a no-brainer--when I'm alone with him the e-collar is on because he's stronger than me and I can't get him to stop it. When hubby is here then we can supervise together and he can grab Toby if he starts up. The doc said it's even worse if they do it outside over grass and rocks and branches, etc. Toby does this too, after every bath...


Sounds Like an overall good report. A few days more with the collar is worth all the care you have taken to protect Toby.
I was thinking today that I have been making sure Baylee has been getting her drops and her follow up appointment is next month, yet I have been taking less care of my own vision. It has been several years since I visited an eye doc, so I called and made an appointment today. Better safe than sorry.

Take care...you are doing a GREAT job!


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see the great pressure numbers and that things look good!

I absolutely think your following the best and most protective plan for Toby. I would hate to think that all your collective efforts over the last few weeks could be undone so quickly. 

I'm sure he'll keep pushing you all until then....so at least you know he's feeling good!


----------



## Dallas Gold

BayBeams said:


> Sounds Like an overall good report. A few days more with the collar is worth all the care you have taken to protect Toby.
> I was thinking today that I have been making sure Baylee has been getting her drops and her follow up appointment is next month, yet I have been taking less care of my own vision. It has been several years since I visited an eye doc, so I called and made an appointment today. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Take care...you are doing a GREAT job!


I'm just like you--I've not been to the eye doc in several years and I need to get in sometime soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold

One thing that the doc wants to do is keep him on rimadyl for the anti-inflammatory benefits. Toby is my first golden without any arthritic/hip issues (so far) and I'm reading about the possible side effects of rimadyl usage and now I'm not so sure I want to do it long term. I gave as needed to my Bridge boys without issue. Toby already has gastrointestinal issues and I'm not sure this is the best medication for that given some of the adverse side effects are gastro related.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such good news! And such a wise mom to keep the cone on so that the price for being an energetic boy isn't damage to those lovely eyes. This has been a long journey, but the end is near... literally in sight! (Pun intended. )


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I'm so glad to hear Toby's visit went well and soon he'll be e-collar free. Kisses from us :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby tried to rub his face on the rugs, floor and bed last night and I couldn't get him to stop immediately (I sure tried). He scares me so much now. I know his eyes are bothering him itch wise because I can see his eyelashes (shaved for surgery) growing in now as well as some fur around the eyes. I think he knows he scared me last night but he won't remember today. Poor boy.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby tried to rub his face on the rugs, floor and bed last night and I couldn't get him to stop immediately (I sure tried). He scares me so much now. I know his eyes are bothering him itch wise because I can see his eyelashes (shaved for surgery) growing in now as well as some fur around the eyes. I think he knows he scared me last night but he won't remember today. Poor boy.


Oh I didn't realize they shaved his eyelashes! Poor guy  I'm sure it's VERY itchy. 

I sure wish they understood that things are for their own good, even if they aren't "fun" - the other day, Hannah went on a mushroom eating :yuck: binge in the backyard before I realized what she was doing and boy did she pay for it...as did we - she didn't throw up this time, but the air in the house was well...pungent  :--sitnky:

Good luck over the next 48 hours...all the best to Toby :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

He tried again this morning after he ate. Maybe if I act like a crazy person each time he attempts this he will give up? :no: 

I know they wanted me to get him off the Tramadol, but.....maybe I could take it to sedate me? :uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Oh I didn't realize they shaved his eyelashes! Poor guy  I'm sure it's VERY itchy.
> 
> I sure wish they understood that things are for their own good, even if they aren't "fun" - the other day, Hannah went on a mushroom eating :yuck: binge in the backyard before I realized what she was doing and boy did she pay for it...as did we - she didn't throw up this time, but the air in the house was well...pungent  :--sitnky:
> 
> Good luck over the next 48 hours...all the best to Toby :crossfing


Oh boy, Hannah, please no mushroom adventures. :no: That cannot be good.


----------



## goldensmum

Sounds like Toby has had good news - and in this case it's definately a case of leaving the cone of shame on for longer than maybe needed, rather than take it off and the little monster undo all the good that has been done.

Sending more hugs for Toby (and some for Belle too)


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's obvious to me Toby is more than ready to take the e-collar off. He is still trying to rub his face and e-collar on the rugs and floors, even though I'm trying to stop him and telling him no. Then I was reorganizing my closet and he came in and decided I shouldn't do it and started barking incessantly. I have clothes everywhere and he's demanding I stop. Since he's not supposed to bark much I quit. If I go back I get maybe 5 minutes before he comes in and starts it up again. I may never get this cleaned up! I spent about an hour just loving on him, which calmed him down. Poor little Tobster.


----------



## KiwiD

Poor Toby. I can only imagine how tough it is to keep him from doing all the things he's not supposed to especially when he doesn't understand why. You're doing such a good job caring for him.


----------



## caseypooh

He sure is smart , I wouldn't want you doing housework either!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Awww, poor Toby and poor YOU! :smooch:

Penny has been needy through this too and she's not a cuddler at all. She wants to be on the couch with me and can't so I sit on the floor with her. She wants to be petted by the hour. But, we're in a really good place now so I count my blessings.

I sure hope Toby starts to get some relief pretty soon and can't wait for this to be over for you both. ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on Toby and how he is doing. Sounds like he is wrapping mommy around his paws!! Keep up the good work...both of you!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

SandyK said:


> Checking in on Toby and how he is doing. Sounds like he is wrapping mommy around his paws!! Keep up the good work...both of you!!!


Toby continues to frighten me several times a day by trying to get to his eyes by rubbing on the floor and rugs. This is the behavior I worried about so much before the surgery. I'm almost ready to beg and plead to sedate him again--well, I've been thinking about it as the only option to keep him calm until we know his eyes are healed. :uhoh::doh: If they can't do that then they need to prescribe a sedative for me so I can get through this experience. 

I am experiencing some allergy issues in my eyes right now, so I sympathize with Toby! I can put drops in his eyes like a master, but for me--I can't seem to get the Visine in my eye! :doh:

I hope I can continue with my closet reorganization this evening without Toby barking at me! :crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom

Dallas Gold said:


> _I spent about an hour just loving on him, which calmed him down. Poor little Tobster_.


Poor little Tobster indeed. It does sound like he has put quite a bit of effort into training you and has succeeded quite well!

I sure hope he gets the e-collar off soon and you can have a bit of a break. Whew - having to handle this for a day or week would be hard, but this is waaaaaay too long. Give him a kiss and cuddle for me.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Poor little Tobster indeed. It does sound like he has put quite a bit of effort into training you and has succeeded quite well!
> 
> I sure hope he gets the e-collar off soon and you can have a bit of a break. Whew - having to handle this for a day or week would be hard, but this is waaaaaay too long. Give him a kiss and cuddle for me.:smooch:


I'm worn out from worrying about this little dude! 

I just posted his Top 10 Reasons to Wear an E-Collar:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...top-10-reasons-wear-e-collar.html#post1552883


----------



## paula bedard

I'm sorry I haven't posted before now. I'm not around the forum much these days but Toby (both Toby's) are always in my prayers. Poor guy, it's been itchy 'round these parts too so I can imagine what he's experiencing on top of everything else. 

Ike and I send along get well wishes for Mr Toby...and hope that he starts to tolerate the cone and lets you can get your clothes picked up.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you both today hoping Toby is less itchy and you can get your closet done...


----------



## Dallas Gold

cathyjobray said:


> Thinking of you both today hoping Toby is less itchy and you can get your closet done...


Today he's still barking at me like crazy. This time it has everything to do with the fact that we had some rain )) this morning and his back yard is wet. Toby doesn't do wet grass for going to the bathroom. There's not too much I can do about it other than open the door every few minutes and see if he'll go out on his own (I still cannot watch him go). Mission accomplished shortly after noon!  He is definitely a DIVA doggie today!


----------



## canine_mommy

How long does it take for the surgical wounds to heal? Like when will you know Toby's vision is all better?


----------



## Mssjnnfer

One more day! One more day! 

So, once the e-collar comes off... is he free to rub his eyes as much as he wants? 

My eyes water when I read these posts, LOL... It happens when I talk about eye-stuff but I guess it happens when I read about it, too.




Dallas Gold said:


> I am experiencing some allergy issues in my eyes right now, so I sympathize with Toby! I can put drops in his eyes like a master, but for me--I can't seem to get the Visine in my eye! :doh:


Here's my trick. SUPER clean hands. Put drop of whatever on your finger and gently lower it onto your eye. 

That's how I do it... I can't get past the bottle and dropper dangling over my eyeball. 

Sending healing (and calming) thoughts to you, hubby and Toby!! <3


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

How is sweet Toby?


----------



## Dallas Gold

canine_mommy said:


> How long does it take for the surgical wounds to heal? Like when will you know Toby's vision is all better?


That IS the big question.  I've asked the ophthalmologist numerous times and each time he gives me the "each dog is different spiel" and the put-off-- "we'll discuss what he can do at the next visit". I guess it really depends on how fast Toby heals up. I got the feeling we're looking at a month from surgery for an all-clear for Toby, though the doc tells me Toby's eyes are healing very well. 

Also, my understanding is cataract patients become far sighted after the surgery- things are blurry up close to about 15 feet. I'm seeing this in Toby because he still can't track his kibble if I toss one for him as a test. This is OK, because the alternative is blindness. Thank goodness they don't have lasik surgery for dogs!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mssjnnfer said:


> One more day! One more day!
> 
> So, once the e-collar comes off... is he free to rub his eyes as much as he wants?
> 
> My eyes water when I read these posts, LOL... It happens when I talk about eye-stuff but I guess it happens when I read about it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my trick. SUPER clean hands. Put drop of whatever on your finger and gently lower it onto your eye.
> 
> That's how I do it... I can't get past the bottle and dropper dangling over my eyeball.
> 
> Sending healing (and calming) thoughts to you, hubby and Toby!! <3


He is not supposed to rub his eyes at all, but given he's done this every day of his life my guess is he's going to continue. Sometimes I feel like I'm speaking a foreign language to his ophthalmologist. I tell him Toby is high energy, etc. and he looks at Toby and goes oh, there's no way--he's such a mellow dog. :doh::doh: When I pressed the ophthalmologist about the eye rubbing he told me to keep the e-collar on when we couldn't supervise him for the foreseeable future. 

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll try that for dropping my own eyes!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> How is sweet Toby?


He's playing me in as many ways as possible!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby convinced me to feed meal number 2 about an hour early--he did this by barking incessantly and then taking me over to his vittle vault, staring at it and pointing. When I got his kibble out and into his bowl he literally walked on his back legs to his elevated feeder:uhoh::doh: He looked like that sweet little dog named Faith that was on the news a few years ago--the one without front legs! I was able to distract him after he finished eating and he forgot to go scare me by running over and rubbing his face in the floor and on the rugs.  He's now resting comfortably before demanding meal number 3.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> He's now resting comfortably before demanding meal number 3.


And probably just dreaming up new ways to drive you bonkers to get back at you for the pesky e-collar and all that tired old resting. 

God love him. Attitude is everything when it comes to healing. He sounds like he's doing great in that department!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby reached his 2 week date this morning. As for now he's still in his cone of shame because of his trying to rub his eyes. We will probably give him a break from it later today, with constant supervision. 

I had a visitor this morning in the swimming spa house--a garden snake. Hubby and Toby aka the snake wrangler, went outside to rescue it. It was a tiny one, maybe 18 inches long, but very feisty. Me--I was too freaked out to help!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Toby Under Observation*

Toby is currently being closely observed by the hubby with the cone of shame off his head. I took the opportunity to clean out his ears (surprisingly clean after 2 weeks!) and disinfect the cone. I cleaned it every day but still, it was dirty because there were certain areas I couldn't get to! We took it off once earlier and he immediately rolled on the floor so it went back on. I hope he makes the connection--but I suspect he won't. :crossfing:crossfing that he won't go nuts on the floor later today!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY for Toby.... freedom (even if it's just for a while).


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's still off, just one more episode of some strong unh unhs and he stopped. He's been eating from the elevated feeder the past two weeks, as recommended by his ophthalmologist, but today I fed him his dinner in Kongs, as we did before the surgery. I think he was actually confused at first! He soon got the hang of it though!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Sir Toby is doing well this morning.
Even though he is cute and pitiful in his cone I sure hope he gets to leave it off soon.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Don't do snakes, but at least in Maine, we do not have poisonous ones. Glad Toby is doing so well.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Just got caught up with the last few pages of Toby's thread. Glad to hear that he making progress toward a good outcome. He's such a card...I know about the manipulation part of it. Penny is playing games with me too! 

Keep up the good work and hugs to Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We put the cone back on Toby shortly after I last posted because of the attempts to face rub. Poor little guy just cannot make the connection. Better safe than sorry is our motto. 

This morning he found a new way to use his cone to extract revenge on me. I've been walking by myself early in the morning while DH and Toby sleep. This morning he met me as I opened the front door and blocked me from opening it wide enough to enter! I didn't want to hurt him by pushing it open and he wasn't interested in backing up, so I stood there talking to him and greeting him until DH came to help me! 

No baby snakes this morning thank goodness!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

It is an absolutely glorious day here today, with bright blue skies and mild temperatures. Hubby and I put the halter on Tobster and took him for his first walk since the surgery. I carried his cone just in case we needed it. He had a great time walking and did very well. I, on the other hand, was a nervous wreck, especially when I saw pollen floating in the air! When we arrived back home after the short walk Toby refused to come back inside, wanting instead to continue to walk.:smooch::smooch: He's napping now--poor thing is tuckered out. :smooch::smooch:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY for Toby. He has to be dreaming that, YES, there is fun and activity after surgery!!!! Can squirrels be far behind?????? (hope, hope, hope)


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> YAY for Toby. He has to be dreaming that, YES, there is fun and activity after surgery!!!! Can squirrels be far behind?????? (hope, hope, hope)


Funny you should mention squirrels--we didn't encounter any today--and that is highly unusual in our area of town!


----------



## goldensmum

Bless Him, he certainly has his Mum well trained to his every whim, every day is a step nearer until he is free.

Sending some more hugs


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is a photo snapped of Toby during his first "naked" walk in 2 weeks! As you can see he is a happy boy and his eyes look good.


----------



## Laurie

Awe.....a naked Toby is a happy Toby!!!!! 

Nice to see his big smile!!!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Such a nice big smile!! I'm sure he's VERY glad to have the COS off! So glad he's doing so well. <3


----------



## Angelina

Yes he looks very happy there! Is he sensitive to daylight at all? Do you still think he can see things far away but not so much close up? Its been a rough road for you all but I think there is definately some daylight at the end of the tunnel.....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Angelina said:


> Yes he looks very happy there! Is he sensitive to daylight at all? Do you still think he can see things far away but not so much close up? Its been a rough road for you all but I think there is definately some daylight at the end of the tunnel.....


We don't think he's sensitive to bright light anymore. That being said I'd love to put his doggles on just in case, but we are still not supposed to put any pressure near his eyes so I guess we'll forgo that. We kept our window shades closed and the lights dimmed inside the house until just a few days ago. I finally got so depressed at not seeing daylight we opened them up. I think he can see things really well at a distance of about 15 or more feet, but close up will always be a little out of focus for him due to the artificial lens in one eye and lack of lens in the other. It is better than blindness which he was fast approaching if we didn't do the surgery. His eye doc said he will easily compensate for it. 

The ophthalmologist told us it can take up to 3 weeks for everything to come together for him as far as vision and brightness of colors that he sees. We think he's doing really well because he's following our hands as we move them in front of him and to his sides. 

We think he can still watch TV, but it seems he isn't as intent on doing it now. I guess time will tell. Confession--we rented the Marley Puppy year DVD for him at Redbox--it was a dreadfully bad sequel, but Toby watched a little bit of it. 

He's free of his cone right now. We are watching him like a hawk too!


----------



## Belle's Mom

He looks really good....his eyes look very perky - almost looks like he got a little nip-tuck on the eyes. 

So glad you are all doing well.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Toby seems to be very happy and handsome as ever to be walking cone free, great pic  I'm happy for all of you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

He's so handsome! You're doing a great job!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is his cone, with the raspberry pink collar he's wearing this month in support of breast cancer research and awareness. 










As you can see, this cone attaches to the collar. Some of the smaller dogs at the eye clinic had a cone with a few holes punched on the side by the neck and the plastic ties put through the holes to attach the cone to the collar. Then the ends were snapped/cut off. It's a good idea for anyone who has a Houdini doggie with the cones; however, I'd worry about the plastic ties being abrasive to the fur and skin. I guess in a pinch though it's a good option.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny's Mom said:


> He's so handsome! You're doing a great job!


I'm sure you are feeling like me--worried they may do something to jeopardize their surgery results. I"ll be so glad when he's given the all-clear!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Yep. same cone Tucker had. Maybe not made by the same company but the same. Those are really good ones.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> Yep. same cone Tucker had. Maybe not made by the same company but the same. Those are really good ones.


I was planning on saving it for any future cone of shame needs, but Toby seems intent on banging it and bending it! It may not survive a month! They really are good cones though, much better than the one I picked up at Petco several years ago.


----------



## KiwiD

Love the pic of cone-free Toby on his first walk. He looks like a happy boy!!


----------



## Sam's Mom

I am so happy for you and Toby! I haven't been on the forum much due to the new puppy in the house. Toby looks great and he is so lucky to have such a great mommy.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> I was planning on saving it for any future cone of shame needs, but Toby seems intent on banging it and bending it! It may not survive a month!


It will last practically forever IMHO. Tucker bent his up really good, never broke it. Not brittle at all like the clear plastic one Fiona had.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby spent some time out of his cone this morning when we could watch him closely. He also got an early morning walk without his cone and he got to say good morning to his two favorite neighbors in the 'hood because they love on him so much. They used to have a Golden a few years ago. Since they live in Michigan and Texas during the year they didn't get another one and they enjoy seeing the Tobster. He was very good and didn't get too excited to see them, just a big wagging tail and happy face!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ah, so glad the party boy is getting his social life back!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

He just got another walk before it gets too hot. It was really too bright so we made it a short one. He seems so much happier to get out and about. He's napping now.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Awwwww, sounds like a win-win. Remember to rest yourself when the 'baby' naps!


----------



## Dallas Gold

:--big_grin: Toby had a really good day and has been out of his cone since right before noon! We've only told him no once about going towards his face. 
His eyes look fabulous and he's back to enjoying watching Animal Planet, but this time he can watch from the sofa and has no need to run right up to the TV screen. We'll need to put him back in the cone tonight to make sure he doesn't scratch or rub in the middle of the night. 

We had a scare though. After I gave him one of this drops he went and napped. When he woke up we noticed some tiny pink spots on the fur outside of his eye. One spot was right above his brow line and the other was about an inch or more out from the outer corner of his eye. He gets a lot of tearing and staining from his eyes, which we clean with a soft gauze cloth. We examined it and the skin wasn't inflammed around it, his fur was still there and he wasn't trying to itch at it at all. I got a gauze and cleaned, couldn't find anything on it when I finished, but we also noticed the pink is gone and hasn't returned. I'll be calling the eye clinic Monday morning to ask about it and we are watching him closely. So far so good. If we notice any changes we will take him to our vet tomorrow. I googled it and it could be anything, possible red yeast, bacterial, or nothing. Since it hasn't returned we really think it was nothing. 

Funny thing--he's now obeying commands like Quiet! He's never been able to be quiet on command in his life!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry for the scare, but so glad Sir Toby is doing and feeling well.
I know it sure makes you feel better too.

Keep getting better Toby, I have a present for you when you are all better and can get excited.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I am so sorry for the scare, but so glad Sir Toby is doing and feeling well.
> I know it sure makes you feel better too.
> 
> Keep getting better Toby, I have a present for you when you are all better and can get excited.


I am going to ask the eye doc on Friday exactly when Toby can get excited again. He's already trying to burst at the seams with excitement. :uhoh: He sends his thanks for his Auntie Teresa thinking of him. :smooch::smooch:

He's had another good night and good morning. He's getting more freedom each day, while we supervise him carefully. We always put his cone on after he eats, to discourage the rubbing of the eyes and face, then we take it off and he is doing so well! :crossfing He's had two short walks today and did well with those too. His eyes look good to us, and we hope to get an even better report from the eye doc next Friday. :crossfing


----------



## hubbub

So glad to see the positive updates about Toby!  

I hope Animal Planet has all his favorite shows scheduled and that the weather continues to be beautiful so he can enjoy fall and continue to get out and meet with his people


----------



## BayBeams

I haven't been on GR much this past week but one of the first threads I check is this one. So glad to hear Toby is doing well and you soon will be beyond this whole thing and Toby will be enjoying his vision.
I think it is funny that Toby watches TV. My dogs have no clue about television.
Baylee has her six month recheck eye appointment today. I think it will go well as I only see her rubbing her eyes once in a while. I'll be thinking of you and Toby while we wait. It is usually a long wait at the clinic.

Keep on healing Toby!

Andrea and Baylee
and Baxter


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just catching up with all the Toby post. Glad to hear he is enjoying himself part of the day w/o the cone. Continued good thoughts for all of you...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby continues to do well out of his cone, going most of the day without it. He started moving his head on the floor yesterday while he slept so I put it on but took it off a few minutes later. We keep it on at night as well just because we never know what he does when we are zoned out. 

He is also surprising us--he isn't rubbing his face or upturning rugs like he did daily before the surgery. He's also MUCH more obedient, actually quieting down when I ask him to do so. I'm wondering if his "acting out" (for lack of a better term) was related directly to his frustration in not being able to see well and now his vision is better he is more relaxed and compliant. I'm quickly falling deeply in love with this new and improved Toby! :smooch:

I called the clinic this morning to check on the reddish drainage and the vet tech just said to monitor it for increase in discharge and for signs of irritation (rubbing his face). We are seeing none of that, and the amount of staining on his fur is small (tiny). She said they tend to drain for 2 weeks--well this is 2.5 weeks. Our appt is on Friday but if we see any change we will move it up. 

I am just so grateful and relieved this surgery is behind us and he is recovering as well as we could possibly dream. I'm still a little unsure of things , but feeling so much better about it all. I look at his eyes and just cry happy tears. :smooch: Thank you all for going down this journey with us.


----------



## Dallas Gold

BayBeams said:


> I haven't been on GR much this past week but one of the first threads I check is this one. So glad to hear Toby is doing well and you soon will be beyond this whole thing and Toby will be enjoying his vision.
> I think it is funny that Toby watches TV. My dogs have no clue about television.
> Baylee has her six month recheck eye appointment today. I think it will go well as I only see her rubbing her eyes once in a while. I'll be thinking of you and Toby while we wait. It is usually a long wait at the clinic.
> 
> Keep on healing Toby!
> 
> Andrea and Baylee
> and Baxter


I hope Baylee's recheck goes well today. I sure don't like the poking they do in the eyeball to get those pressures. I'm constantly saying Ouch whenever they poke Toby's eyes!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby and Baylee*

Praying for Toby and Baylee.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and kisses to Toby boy. When this post-surgery period is over, I beg you to make video of Toby barking, I would be happy to hear it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sending hugs and kisses to Toby boy. When this post-surgery period is over, I beg you to make video of Toby barking, I would be happy to hear it.


Funny you should request a video of Toby barking--here is something hubby just downloaded from the camera this morning. It was taken a few days before the surgery. Toby LOVES barking and chasing at remote toys and in this short segment you can hear him, including the chirping at the end. I had to get hubby to move the helicopter down to get both dog and chopper in the video! 
TobyvsHelicopterclip.mp4 video by dallasgold - Photobucket


----------



## Deber

I am not on much, and though I knew about Toby's surgery I didn't catch this thread! Now used my lunch hour to catch up. All I can say is WOW and Thank you for being the Wonderful Parents you are. Know this hasn't been easy for any of you, especially Toby. He is in my prayers, and hoping this weekend you get ALL GOOD NEWS. 

I will watch much more closely from now on.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Same thing here with "be careful" "don't run" "uh-uh,walk". Me thinks she would have obeyed all along...we just never insisted! :doh: Although STILL not making any progress with not pulling on the leash. I thought a few months of leash only would finally do the trick. :no:



Dallas Gold said:


> Funny thing--he's now obeying commands like Quiet! He's never been able to be quiet on command in his life!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Funny you should request a video of Toby barking--here is something hubby just downloaded from the camera this morning. It was taken a few days before the surgery. Toby LOVES barking and chasing at remote toys and in this short segment you can hear him, including the chirping at the end. I had to get hubby to move the helicopter down to get both dog and chopper in the video!
> TobyvsHelicopterclip.mp4 video by dallasgold - Photobucket


 
OOps! Just caught "not" working....I thought my headphones were plugged in all the way, but they weren't and my co-workers just got an earful of Toby barking : :uhoh:

I think we need one of those to play with in the house too!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Penny has a remote control Jeep that we play with on the driveway.

I'm embarassed to say she loses interest in it before I do. :curtain:


----------



## goldensmum

Good to hear that Toby is having free periods from his cone, if only you could make him understand that it is all for his own good.

Hope you get good news at his next check, and love the video:wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> OOps! Just caught "not" working....I thought my headphones were plugged in all the way, but they weren't and my co-workers just got an earful of Toby barking : :uhoh:
> 
> I think we need one of those to play with in the house too!!


Sorry about that--he is LOUD too! I hope he didn't get you in too much trouble. 

My favorite Toby interactive toy is a Smart Car that rolls around on the floor, plays a really corny tune and opens the doors while tooting the horn periodically--that one REALLY gets him going!

By the way, the helicopter is at Costco in the Christmas aisle. Hubby found it of course and just had to get it..:uhoh:


----------



## hubbub

Nah....I just got a dirty look from one of them  

I'll sense a bit of early holiday shopping for Hannah in my future  I'll be browsing for them later this week - Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

My hubby Ken has three of those helicopters! Tucker seems to be a little afraid of it when it comes near him, Tonka is oblivious!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> Dallas Gold
> 
> My hubby Ken has three of those helicopters! Tucker seems to be a little afraid of it when it comes near him, Tonka is oblivious!


Apparently they are popular for people and dogs. Hubby did a search on You Tube for Toby vs. the Helicopter and a couple popped up!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you very much. I really enjoyed watching it. He is so sweet.


----------



## KiwiD

Loved the Toby and helicopter video, he is such a sweetie!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is back in the cone. Last night he decided to try to rub his face in the rugs so I brought the cone out to prevent it. I'll take him out of it for breakfast and after that he'll be on probation again. He really worries me. His 3 week mark is tomorrow.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I do hope he gets to stay out of the cone .. continuing to send good thoughts and prayers


----------



## Dallas Gold

I took the cone off of Toby and he started licking the site where they shaved for his IVs. I thought for sure 3 weeks of fur regrowth would be enough to prevent this, but no. :no: Poor little guy. The cone is back on and I sprayed the spot with Genta spray and will be putting neo/pred/def with tetracaine on it soon. I feel so sorry for him.


----------



## BayBeams

So sorry Toby can't go "coneless". Oh Toby if you could only let it be you wouldn't have to be a cone head any longer...poor Toby.
You are being a great Mom. Soon it will be over...soon...


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Conehead Toby Countersurfs!*

:doh::doh: It's my fault and Toby couldn't resist! :doh::doh: I microwaved a slice of turkey bacon this morning, and put the microwave bacon dish back in the microwave instead of the dishwasher. I just microwaved a baked potato for lunch and pulled the bacon dish out and forgot about it sitting on the counter. As I was eating my potato I heard a loud crash. Toby countersurfed and got the bacon dish down, helping dishwash it for me. :uhoh::doh::doh: So, I went and put it in the dishwasher immediately, sat down, and he went to the counter and got the cover I use in the microwave to prevent cooking spills and splats--AND HE KNEW I WAS WATCHING! :doh::doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Toby...... I bet you were so hoping for a free pass after all you've been through this month. Sorry your bubble was burst, but it really is for your own good. Kisses from our Mr. Naughty!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh Toby...... I bet you were so hoping for a free pass after all you've been through this month. Sorry your bubble was burst, but it really is for your own good. Kisses from our Mr. Naughty!


I think he's frustrated with me today!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Poor Toby....I'm still sending healing thoughts. Cute video...


----------



## Mssjnnfer

That video was cute! We do something similar but with inflated balloons... :curtain:

I'm sorry Toby's had a bad couple of days... with the countersurfing and face rubbing.  

Is there a certain time where it will be no problem for him to rub? 

Psst, Toby... no need to countersurf. Just give mommy a cute face (in your cone) and I'm sure you'll get treats. Works like a charm.  <3


----------



## monarchs_joy

Dallas Gold said:


> :doh::doh: It's my fault and Toby couldn't resist! :doh::doh: I microwaved a slice of turkey bacon this morning, and put the microwave bacon dish back in the microwave instead of the dishwasher. I just microwaved a baked potato for lunch and pulled the bacon dish out and forgot about it sitting on the counter. As I was eating my potato I heard a loud crash. Toby countersurfed and got the bacon dish down, helping dishwash it for me. :uhoh::doh::doh: So, I went and put it in the dishwasher immediately, sat down, and he went to the counter and got the cover I use in the microwave to prevent cooking spills and splats--AND HE KNEW I WAS WATCHING! :doh::doh:


Oh Toby! That takes some talent to countersurf with a cone on... maybe he was really just trying to show you his skills and be a good little helper by getting the dishes done!  Sometimes I wish we could explain that if they just behave it can be so much easier, but no. Sorry that he's being naughty! Thankfully he's doing well and because of all your hard work and talented vets he can see the goodies on the counter that he's surfing and not just smell them


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mssjnnfer said:


> That video was cute! We do something similar but with inflated balloons... :curtain:
> 
> I'm sorry Toby's had a bad couple of days... with the countersurfing and face rubbing.
> 
> Is there a certain time where it will be no problem for him to rub?
> 
> Psst, Toby... no need to countersurf. Just give mommy a cute face (in your cone) and I'm sure you'll get treats. Works like a charm.  <3


I actually think Toby is feeling better and that means he's getting frustrated because he isn't used to being so inactive. That means he's not as tired and will entertain himself. 

I'll find out Friday about how long we must keep him from rubbing his eyes. Every time I ask I get a "well, he shouldn't be doing that anyway" type of answer. Well, yes, we'd like to prevent this, but this is one of his post-meal rituals and he enjoys it. I'd rather he not do it of course! 

His expensive treats we got him when we went to Alaska last June (almost gone) are apparently not as inviting as anything he can "hunt" for himself off the counters. We bought several bags of these treats for half of what they sell here in Texas. Yummy Chummies dog treats made with Wild Alaska salmon - Home


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Awww, I feel so bad for you guys. Neither one of you can catch a break for long.  Hoping for a better day tomorrow for you. :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

*New Issue--Extreme Fear of Me Leaving Him*

Toby is experiencing severe separation anxiety, even though I am not leaving him! I went to open the back door so he could go outside for bathroom duties and he started whimpering and stood up to grab me from behind. Later I went to open the front door, same thing. Then I went into the master bedroom and he grabbed me again. I don't get it--I'm not going anywhere! Poor boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Week 3 Eye Recheck*

Toby's 3 week recheck was this morning and he got a great report! His pressures were in the normal range and we got the OK to reduce his daily drops down from 6 times a day to 4 times daily. 

Best news for Toby--the cone can stay off most of the time. He's still licking his IV incision site raw so the cone is on until we can get that healed up. 

He still isn't cleared for ball chasing activity just yet. There is some fibrin in his right eye the doc is watching. As soon as it is reabsorbed we can stop his daily rimadyl and he can resume activities. If it doesn't reabsorb there is an injection to the eye the ophthalmologist mentioned, but that's a last resort type of thing thank goodness. 

We are both exhausted--we left the house at 10:15 and didn't get home until 1:30....the clinic is 15 miles from our home. We spent a lot of time sitting and sitting and sitting.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

That is great news! Prayers coming that the right eye will clear up quickly. Hopefully you will have a relaxing evening and weekend.

Side note: Took Gunner to have his CERF testing yesterday. (thank you Pointgold) Everything normal!


----------



## hubbub

What good news! Good pressures, less cone time, fewer drops....Yea! Yea! YEAAA! 

I hope the iv site heals quickly so Toby can be on more cone-free adventures  I'm sure you all will be ready to get back to a more normal routine.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so glad the news from the eye exam is good! This must be a tremendous relief and I know that reducing the frequency of meds makes life much simpler.



Dallas Gold said:


> Toby is experiencing severe separation anxiety, even though I am not leaving him! I went to open the back door so he could go outside for bathroom duties and he started whimpering and stood up to grab me from behind. Later I went to open the front door, same thing. Then I went into the master bedroom and he grabbed me again. I don't get it--I'm not going anywhere! Poor boy.


We have seem something similar with our dogs and I wonder if it isn't a learned dependency.  When Charlie was having seizures and prone to falling, one of us would always go out with him to help him up and down the stairs, standing watch on the deck to make sure that he was alright. Since his passing, Joker and Sunny both insist that one of us must come outdoors with them, no matter the time of day or night. :uhoh: My guess is that they may not have made the connection between Charlie's illness and our coming out with him, instead assuming there was some external threat that we were responding to.

Don't we wish we could just explain to them?!


----------



## Sam's Mom

Loved the video.. What we do to our golden babies! So happy to hear good news from Toby's eye doctor visit. Behave Toby and listen to your mommy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great news. Good boy Toby, before you know it is going to be over. Thank you for the update.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Toby's 3 week check went well. I hope his IV site heals soon so he can have more cone free time. Love the video and laughing at the countersurfing. Sorry, but I am just happy that Toby is starting to feel so good and "see" what he wants!! It is strange that he has gotten upset like you are going to leave him. Has this improved yet? Keep up the good work of getting your boy all healed up!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

SandyK said:


> Glad Toby's 3 week check went well. I hope his IV site heals soon so he can have more cone free time. Love the video and laughing at the countersurfing. Sorry, but I am just happy that Toby is starting to feel so good and "see" what he wants!! It is strange that he has gotten upset like you are going to leave him. Has this improved yet? Keep up the good work of getting your boy all healed up!!


His separation anxiety is a little worse, actually. I think he's a little spoiled by my spending so much time with him lately. 

I think today we are going to try to do a vet wrap with him for the incision site and then put a more comfortable collar on him, since both of us are home to watch today. 

I strained my back putting him in the car yesterday for the trip and am paying for it today. ouch! :doh:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Separation anxiety, they are creatures of habits, no change allowed. I used to leave thru garage door to go to work and Buddy knew it. Then we bought another car and leave it on driveway, I started leaving thru the front door, Buddy was so upset he would go and wake up my daughter crying because front door means walk, Buddy should be with me. So I had to go back using garage door again and he was fine.
Countersurfing yesterday made me cry so I could not comment on it. Before I would leave the house everything had to be cleaned, and when Buddy was gone my people started leaving things around, I cry every time when I see it, there is no Buddy to mess around, I even cry now writing about that. I miss him so much.
God bless your sweet boy Toby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great update for your Toby-hope he continues.


----------



## Dallas Gold

After I posted this morning I took my early morning walk. I'm listening to Jennifer Arnold's great book "Through a Dog's Heart" on my mp3 player. This book is so good at giving training and behavioral tips as well as relaying incredible make you cry stories about dogs and their HUGE hearts. Anyway while walking I had a light bulb moment--maybe it isn't the separation anxiety causing Toby to grab me but the fact that I'm not giving him his Kongs and treats like we routinely did before his surgery. We aren't doing it because the cone prevents him from doing any Kong work! I know he adores me, but he's fine with us leaving the house as long as we give him a Kong before we go.:doh: When I leave in the morning to go swim I always give him a few treats in exchange for sitting politely. I've been a little lax with this as well. So..... starting today we took his collar off and when he went after his incision site we brought out a different cone--his Daisy Duke cone, a blue tube that gives him peripheral vision and better use of his paws, but doesn't give him access to the sore spot he's trying to lick. He seems much happier.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> After I posted this morning I took my early morning walk. I'm listening to Jennifer Arnold's great book "Through a Dog's Heart" on my mp3 player. This book is so good at giving training and behavioral tips as well as relaying incredible make you cry stories about dogs and their HUGE hearts. Anyway while walking I had a light bulb moment--maybe it isn't the separation anxiety causing Toby to grab me but the fact that I'm not giving him his Kongs and treats like we routinely did before his surgery. We aren't doing it because the cone prevents him from doing any Kong work! I know he adores me, but he's fine with us leaving the house as long as we give him a Kong before we go.:doh: When I leave in the morning to go swim I always give him a few treats in exchange for sitting politely. I've been a little lax with this as well. So..... starting today we took his collar off and when he went after his incision site we brought out a different cone--his Daisy Duke cone, a blue tube that gives him peripheral vision and better use of his paws, but doesn't give him access to the sore spot he's trying to lick. He seems much happier.


Thanks for the book recommendation. I'll look for it. 

Glad to hear that you have some new insights into the clingy behavior. I hope the new strategies work.

What is a "Daisy Duke cone"? I'm not familiar with this and Google hasn't helped. We are looking for alternatives for Joker, since he has to be kept from licking his foot for another two to four weeks after his surgery.

Continuing to hold you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## BayBeams

Dallas Gold said:


> After I posted this morning I took my early morning walk. I'm listening to Jennifer Arnold's great book "Through a Dog's Heart" on my mp3 player. This book is so good at giving training and behavioral tips as well as relaying incredible make you cry stories about dogs and their HUGE hearts. Anyway while walking I had a light bulb moment--maybe it isn't the separation anxiety causing Toby to grab me but the fact that I'm not giving him his Kongs and treats like we routinely did before his surgery. We aren't doing it because the cone prevents him from doing any Kong work! I know he adores me, but he's fine with us leaving the house as long as we give him a Kong before we go.:doh: When I leave in the morning to go swim I always give him a few treats in exchange for sitting politely. I've been a little lax with this as well. So..... starting today we took his collar off and when he went after his incision site we brought out a different cone--his Daisy Duke cone, a blue tube that gives him peripheral vision and better use of his paws, but doesn't give him access to the sore spot he's trying to lick. He seems much happier.


Oh I'll bet you are right. I use the kong trick when I leave too and they seem so interested in getting the goodies out of the kong that they forget I am leaving.
I am going to take a look at the book you mentioned above for a friend of mine. I'll bet she would love it. I don't read dog stories myself, couldn't even watch "Lassie" as a kid because it breaks my heart.
So glad things are moving ahead for you and Toby. You are doing a GREAT job!


----------



## BayBeams

Have you read her other book "Through a Dog's Eyes"? I found that one when I was looking up the other one you mentioned. If so, how did you like it?
SHHH...I'm getting Christmas ideas...


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for the book recommendation. I'll look for it.
> 
> Glad to hear that you have some new insights into the clingy behavior. I hope the new strategies work.
> 
> What is a "Daisy Duke cone"? I'm not familiar with this and Google hasn't helped. We are looking for alternatives for Joker, since he has to be kept from licking his foot for another two to four weeks after his surgery.
> 
> Continuing to hold you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


Sorry, it's my nickname for a cone we got through our vet because I can never remember the official name. He looks like a blue daisy in it for some reason. 
Here is a photo of him taken about a year ago after a sedated dental cleaning--he was out of it:









.......and here he is sporting it this morning. He is so much happier. 










I'm doing happy dances when I see those beautiful brown eyes without the cataracts.


----------



## Dallas Gold

BayBeams said:


> Have you read her other book "Through a Dog's Eyes"? I found that one when I was looking up the other one you mentioned. If so, how did you like it?
> SHHH...I'm getting Christmas ideas...


No, but I plan to check it out if it's in my local library and if not, I may need to buy it through Kindle. From reviews I read she peppers all her books with training and behavioral tips and ideas--personally I like that because I am always up for learning new techniques and ideas. BTW, she is most definitely not a fan of Cesar Milan so if you know of anyone who follows his ideas on training, this is not a book they will appreciate. She's all about positive experiences with training.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> Sorry, it's my nickname for a cone we got through our vet because I can never remember the official name. He looks like a blue daisy in it for some reason.
> Here is a photo of him taken about a year ago after a sedated dental cleaning--he was out of it...
> 
> .......and here he is sporting it this morning. He is so much happier.
> 
> I'm doing happy dances when I see those beautiful brown eyes without the cataracts.


Thanks for the images. Found it onllne, now that I know what I'm looking for: Soft-E-Collar, Large for Dogs 55-75 lbs. - Bandages & E-Collars - Lambert Vet Supply. We'll order one today! 

I'm doing happy dances along with you, knowing Toby is making such good progress!

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad you found it! It is the best one comfort wise for Toby; however, he knows how to get out of it so if/when we leave him alone the other one will go on him, if he's still trying to get at his incision site. 

We just took him for a second walk of about a mile. He got a mile plus walk early this a.m. He actually stopped dead in his tracks when we started to turn down our alley to go home. Hubby asked him where he wanted to go and he started walking a different direction! I do believe my little Tobynator has cabin fever!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

He does look like a Daisy in that! So glad to hear he's coming along so well. And just in time for the nice Fall weather!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I just ordered the soft blue e-collar. Thanks for the warning about getting out of it. Even if Joker can only wear it while we're around, that will be an improvement.

Cabin fever? Despite the evident pain from his surgery, Joker wants to play and to go on walks. We can't allow it, since his surgeon ordered strict limits on his activity. I suspect we're going to have many adventures in keeping his spirits up and still keeping him confined during his recovery. 

I'm so glad that Toby is enjoying life and lets you know his wishes. He must be going nuts with the long confinement. I hope he continues to improve rapidly. He is such a lucky guy to have you for his mom!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

We've gotten the paw that means "Um, excuse me, but perhaps you have forgotten something?" It's Toby's way of saying:

GET THE KONG, MOM!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny's Mom said:


> We've gotten the paw that means "Um, excuse me, but perhaps you have forgotten something?" It's Toby's way of saying:
> 
> GET THE KONG, MOM!


I'm glad I don't have an inferiority complex--I mean, he prefers the Kong to our company you know...:uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> I just ordered the soft blue e-collar. Thanks for the warning about getting out of it. Even if Joker can only wear it while we're around, that will be an improvement.
> 
> Cabin fever? Despite the evident pain from his surgery, Joker wants to play and to go on walks. We can't allow it, since his surgeon ordered strict limits on his activity. I suspect we're going to have many adventures in keeping his spirits up and still keeping him confined during his recovery.
> 
> I'm so glad that Toby is enjoying life and lets you know his wishes. He must be going nuts with the long confinement. I hope he continues to improve rapidly. He is such a lucky guy to have you for his mom!


Poor Joker. Toby sends his sympathies. 

Let me know how you like this e-collar. The vet uses it almost exclusively now for their clinic patients.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, we just got an answer about how well Toby sees things up close, which is not too good. I went outside on our balcony to relax and enjoy the beautiful day, and Toby joined me. It got a little too hot (mid 80s!!) so I came inside but Toby wanted to hang out a little longer. I closed the screen while I went to get a treat to entice him inside and when he saw it in my hand from a distance he decided to come on in--hitting his nose on the screen! His distant vision is excellent, his near vision, not so much....which is exactly what I expected after reading up on this surgery. It all beats blindness so we are still happy we got him the surgery.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> Well, we just got an answer about how well Toby sees things up close, which is not too good. I went outside on our balcony to relax and enjoy the beautiful day, and Toby joined me. It got a little too hot (mid 80s!!) so I came inside but Toby wanted to hang out a little longer. I closed the screen while I went to get a treat to entice him inside and when he saw it in my hand from a distance he decided to come on in--hitting his nose on the screen! His distant vision is excellent, his near vision, not so much....which is exactly what I expected after reading up on this surgery. It all beats blindness so we are still happy we got him the surgery.


We have had dogs run into screens even though we knew they could see perfectly well. If they aren't accustomed to having a screen door to think about, they just don't notice it. At least that's what we have concluded. Our solution for now is to put protective grills across the screen doors, in hopes of needing fewer repairs.

I hope Toby demonstrates that his near vision is better than you fear.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> We have had dogs run into screens even though we knew they could see perfectly well. If they aren't accustomed to having a screen door to think about, they just don't notice it. At least that's what we have concluded. Our solution for now is to put protective grills across the screen doors, in hopes of needing fewer repairs.
> 
> I hope Toby demonstrates that his near vision is better than you fear.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the screens. He didn't have much room to maneuver so he hit it at a very slow speed thank goodness.
> 
> All the articles I read said near vision is usually not as good after cataract removal surgery but from 15 feet and beyond, vision is greatly improved.


----------



## BayBeams

Dallas Gold said:


> No, but I plan to check it out if it's in my local library and if not, I may need to buy it through Kindle. From reviews I read she peppers all her books with training and behavioral tips and ideas--personally I like that because I am always up for learning new techniques and ideas. BTW, she is most definitely not a fan of Cesar Milan so if you know of anyone who follows his ideas on training, this is not a book they will appreciate. She's all about positive experiences with training.


Thanks for the warning but no Cesar Milan fans around here....


----------



## Dallas Gold

BayBeams said:


> Thanks for the warning but no Cesar Milan fans around here....


Then you will really appreciate her take on his training methods! She was preaching to the choir with me. 

As I listen to this book I only wish a network like OWN or one of the Discovery channels would develop a documentary/reality show with her showing how she trains the dogs at Canine Assistants and how she works with the people they place. I remember the one Frontline or Nova did, but I'd want this to be a long term thing.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh, Mr. Toby relieved himself of his Daisy Duke soft cone just a few minutes ago.:uhoh:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How is Toby doing today?


----------



## Dallas Gold

cathyjobray said:


> How is Toby doing today?


Thanks for asking! 

We've had two really good days, with Toby out of his cone and not licking his IV incisions. Now that he is cone free it's so much easier on all of us, Toby included. He can go outside through his dog doors and doesn't need to depend on me to get him outside when he needs to go. The only reminders of the surgery are (i) he still must remain quiet, (ii) except for leashed walks he cannot exercise, and (iii) he is taking Rimadyl for ocular inflammation and gets eye drops four times a day. He is a much happier boy without the dreaded cone!

I am breathing a big sigh of relief now! Life is slowing getting back to normal and Toby's vision is better! 

Thank you to everyone for your prayers and support through Toby's surgery and recovery.


----------



## mylissyk

That's great! So glad he's getting through recovery and back to normal.


----------



## caseypooh

I just want to give Toby a big hug!!!! I just saw his pictures with the cone.... How do you not keep from hugging him all day


----------



## hubbub

So glad to see the cone is hopefully a thing of the past! 

Been wondering....Are you were still having to bribe him to give him the eye drops? and Has he been cleared to test out your new pool yet


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> So glad to see the cone is hopefully a thing of the past!
> 
> Been wondering....Are you were still having to bribe him to give him the eye drops? and Has he been cleared to test out your new pool yet


We are still treating for drops. I think that will continue for the rest of his life! 

I specifically asked about swimming and the ophthalmologist told me Toby shouldn't do anything strenuous until the fibrin is absorbed, so we wait...... no swimming, no running, no ball chasing, no over the top greetings. 

Toby definitely has us wrapped around his paws. :uhoh: He's constantly backing into us to rub his back or flopping over on his back and exposing his belly for a belly rub. Our other dogs did this from the beginning but Toby just recently figured out he can get us to do this! He constantly sits on my feet now! We sure enjoy this lovey dovey Toby. He's also decided I need to be supervised at all times. He seems to follow me everywhere now. Hubby even commented that Toby doesn't come see him in his study now during the day--instead he's with me!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> We are still treating for drops. I think that will continue for the rest of his life!


Hannah continues to get 1 charlee bear whenever she goes to the bathroom outside (if I forget to take them on the walk she waits for them inside - she knows if she needs 1 or 2 :doh. It's something I definitely don't mind rewarding!



Dallas Gold said:


> I specifically asked about swimming and the ophthalmologist told me Toby shouldn't do anything strenuous until the fibrin is absorbed, so we wait...... no swimming, no running, no ball chasing, no over the top greetings.


I wondered if they wouldn't let you because of the chlorine and healing...I guess even though it's not stressful on the joints it *IS* strenuous.



Dallas Gold said:


> Toby definitely has us wrapped around his paws. :uhoh: He's constantly backing into us to rub his back or flopping over on his back and exposing his belly for a belly rub. Our other dogs did this from the beginning but Toby just recently figured out he can get us to do this! He constantly sits on my feet now! We sure enjoy this lovey dovey Toby. He's also decided I need to be supervised at all times. He seems to follow me everywhere now. Hubby even commented that Toby doesn't come see him in his study now during the day--instead he's with me!


They really figure out how to work us all over! No one can put their hands in their pockets around Hannah. She'll start tracking for treats and then drool starts pouring out of her mouth and she'll edge closer and closer to whoever thinking they've got the treat in their hand. :doh: It's wonderful seeing their personalities continue to blossom.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Toby thinks you are a VIP, it is good to have follower(s).


----------



## GoldensGirl

It is wonderful to hear that your lives are getting back to normal, slow though the recovery process is. Having our independent pups decide we are important fixtures in their lives is a happy surprise, isn't it? 

I hope that all continues to go well for Toby and for you.

Lucy


----------



## Belle's Mom

Congrats on now being Toby's favorite!! So glad he is doing so well.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

So happy to hear that Toby is doing well and progressing. I know the improvements are slow but he makes great progress each week and is getting closer to well!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny's Mom said:


> So happy to hear that Toby is doing well and progressing. I know the improvements are slow but he makes great progress each week and is getting closer to well!


Just not needing to worry about him licking his incision and not having him in a cone makes life a lot easier here. He seems so much happier as well. I will always wonder if he realizes what happened (the surgery). If so I hope he knows we did it out of love for him. 

One complication--we can't bathe him yet because he always, with 100% certainty, rubs his eyes and face on the carpet or rugs or, if we are outside, rubs his face on the ground. He is going to get very stinky--but we'll still love him! I'd take him to the vet's groomers, but they use those big dryers and he can't have air blown in his eyes. We may end up giving him a bath with the cone on and everything behind the cone gets washed and everything in front doesn't.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I have an after bath face rubber too....Belle is the worst about it. Can you just spray some deodorant spray on his bootie and arm pits or something to buy some time for Sir Toby the Stinkinator......or does he not like the sprays on him either?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> I have an after bath face rubber too....Belle is the worst about it. Can you just spray some deodorant spray on his bootie and arm pits or something to buy some time for Sir Toby the Stinkinator......or does he not like the sprays on him either?


I'm going to look into waterless shampoos for him. He's not that bad right now, but....he just spent a few minutes outside baking in the hot sun. :uhoh: I called him in with a treat! He must sense the weather is about to get really cold and yukky here!


----------



## Belle's Mom

I know - the weather about to really turn for a few days....but at least that will prolong the sun bathing time which necessitates the bath.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> I know - the weather about to really turn for a few days....but at least that will prolong the sun bathing time which necessitates the bath.


That's what I was thinking! 

I don't know about you but I'm looking forward to wet and cold weather--it's proof that the hot crazy summer of 2011 is FINALLY over! I just hope it doesn't hail again! We had hail on Saturday night and it piled up in one location in our flowerbed--it didn't melt until the afternoon!


----------



## Sally's Mom

We have the potential for snow on Thursday!!


----------



## SandyK

So happy to see Toby is doing well and cone free!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sally's Mom said:


> We have the potential for snow on Thursday!!


I heard the word "minus" in a weather forecast this morning. As in, temperatures are going down to below 0 Celcius tonight. :yuck:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Girl said:


> I heard the word "minus" in a weather forecast this morning. As in, temperatures are going down to below 0 Celcius tonight. :yuck:


That's too cold! 

It was 58 for a high today and now I remember why I like warmer weather....just not the 100s we had this summer. Right now we are between wearing sweatshirts or jackets and I saw both when out and about today. We Texans are so used to hot weather the cooler air is a shock to our system!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, Toby is definitely bothered today, with me! He's barking at me, giving me the "I'm frustrated with you" barking-he wants his toys back and he wants them now! Poor little guy!


----------



## mylissyk

How much longer until he can cut loose?


----------



## Dallas Gold

mylissyk said:


> How much longer until he can cut loose?


We go back on 11/7 for a recheck and if the fibrin in his right eye is down I assume we'll get the a-okay then; otherwise we will need to wait. If it's not down we are probably going to need to give him an injection directly in the eye to reduce it. :uhoh:.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Toby Got a UPS Delivery*

.....Toby got a surprise package from his favorite treat manufacturer--the wonderful people from Anchorage who manufacture Yummy Chummies! 










I heard they were planning on stocking Texas Sams Clubs and Costcos with the big value packs of these salmon treats and emailed the company to find out when. I mentioned these treats are helping us give Toby massive doses of eye drops after his cataract surgery, and these wonderful people at Artic Paws sent him a care package!! The stores won't be carrying the value packs before the end of this year but they are working on something for next year. :crossfing We can buy these in smaller packages at Petco; however, they are very expensive. I usually end up ordering them on Amazon.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> We go back on 11/7 for a recheck and if the fibrin in his right eye is down I assume we'll get the a-okay then; otherwise we will need to wait. If it's not down we are probably going to need to give him an injection directly in the eye to reduce it. :uhoh:.


Same day I go back to have my wrists re-x-rayed to find out if the bones have all healed right! I'll be thinking of Toby. I hope he gets the all clear that day! Tell him I feel for him - I haven't been able to run or cycle for 10 weeks now. I feel we have a connection.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Girl said:


> Same day I go back to have my wrists re-x-rayed to find out if the bones have all healed right! I'll be thinking of Toby. I hope he gets the all clear that day! Tell him I feel for him - I haven't been able to run or cycle for 10 weeks now. I feel we have a connection.


We will be thinking about you as well on the 7th! We'll send you positive thoughts and karma too! :crossfing

He gets another digestive enzyme test the following morning at his regular vets. It will be the first time he's been there for over 2 months--a record for us. I'm sure they've missed the contributions (known as bills we pay) to their coffers--I feel like we pay enough to build a private wing just for us sometimes!


----------



## hubbub

An injection to the EYE? I hope hope hope that Toby's pressures are down and there's no need for that! :crossfing:crossfing

It was so wonderful of the Arctic Paws people to send you those treats...kindness in action! 

Hannah was so frustrated post-TPLO because tug of war with our huge rope was OUT! I started tossing the tennis ball to her from a foot or so away, really low so she was still laying down, she eventually figured out how to start closing her mouth early and "pop" it back to me. It's become one of our regular games since then.  But no shaking toys or excitement.....dear Toby, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Belle's Mom

How kind of the Yummy Chummy people.....you should send them a pic of Toby in his cone eating them....

Will definitely be praying for you and Toby on 11/7 - how great that would be to get the all clear way ahead of the possible 8 week time frame they thought it may take.


----------



## KiwiD

What a great gift from the Yummy Chummy people. I found a pet store here that carries them, I had never heard of them before you mentioned them. I will buy some for Kiwi soon to see what she thinks, but I'm sure if Toby approves she'll love them too. 

Hope he gets a good report for his re-check!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> An injection to the EYE? I hope hope hope that Toby's pressures are down and there's no need for that! :crossfing:crossfing
> 
> It was so wonderful of the Arctic Paws people to send you those treats...kindness in action!
> 
> Hannah was so frustrated post-TPLO because tug of war with our huge rope was OUT! I started tossing the tennis ball to her from a foot or so away, really low so she was still laying down, she eventually figured out how to start closing her mouth early and "pop" it back to me. It's become one of our regular games since then.  But no shaking toys or excitement.....dear Toby, I'm so sorry.


When the doc mentioned the injection to the eye I actually winced and said OUCH! He smiled and said he'd rather not do it and wanted to take a wait and see approach on fibrin reabsorption--I did not object! I didn't ask but I think they would sedated him for an injection and I'm just not real keen on another sedation for him--it would be 3 sedations in less than 2 months. It's already doing a number to his coat and fur and no telling what it's doing internally. Besides, an injection there would hurt!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Maddie's_Mom said:


> What a great gift from the Yummy Chummy people. I found a pet store here that carries them, I had never heard of them before you mentioned them. I will buy some for Kiwi soon to see what she thinks, but I'm sure if Toby approves she'll love them too.
> 
> Hope he gets a good report for his re-check!!!


If you can get them in the big Value Packs--it's cheaper than the little bags. I found the Value Packs at Costco for less than $10. They only had them for a short time here in Texas, but they seem to get them to the northern areas (south for Alaska) more often. 

It's a family run business BTW!


----------



## GoldensGirl

"Eye" and "injection" don't belong in the same sentence! :uhoh::no::yuck: Nope. Not ever. Nobody should have to even think about that combination of ideas. Some things are just to horrible to consider.:slamdoor::nervous: Guess I'm a wimp, but that's not likely to change anytime soon. Not about this idea, anyway. :no:

I hope Toby doesn't have to endure the unthinkable. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing Being sedated too many times makes me nervous, too. He's not a young pup, after all, even though he may act like one.


----------



## mylissyk

Dallas Gold said:


> .....Toby got a surprise package from his favorite treat manufacturer--the wonderful people from Anchorage who manufacture Yummy Chummies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they were planning on stocking Texas Sams Clubs and Costcos with the big value packs of these salmon treats and emailed the company to find out when. I mentioned these treats are helping us give Toby massive doses of eye drops after his cataract surgery, and these wonderful people at Artic Paws sent him a care package!! The stores won't be carrying the value packs before the end of this year but they are working on something for next year. :crossfing We can buy these in smaller packages at Petco; however, they are very expensive. I usually end up ordering them on Amazon.


That is awesome, my dogs think Yummies Chummies are the best ever!


----------



## mylissyk

I'll just agree with everyone, the eye injection does not sound pleasant! Paws crossed, good thoughts for NOT needing that!


----------



## Dallas Gold

With apologies to everyone socked in by the snow and ice, it's an absolutely glorious day here in Dallas with clear blue skies, dry air and about 70 degrees. The wind is down too so we just took Toby for a mile and a half walk--his longest since the surgery. We only saw one unleashed dog and he was perfectly content to just sit in his yard and stare at us. Whew...I did not want an encounter. Anyway we are walking along and I'm just thinking it's such a great day I'd wish Barkley would toss a ball down from the Rainbow Bridge for Toby to find---and sure enough there was a nice new tennis ball sitting in a bed of mondo grass by a nice old oak tree! Toby was thrilled and really enjoyed carrying it around. As soon as we got home hubby distracted him with a treat and I grabbed the ball and put it up since he's still on restriction for over zealous play. Poor little Toby--he will drop ANYTHING for a Yummy Chummie and when he finished his treat he couldn't find his ball anywhere! He was so confused and I felt like such a bad dog mommy.:

So my Barkley Boo is still checking in with us here and looking after his pesky little brother! Thanks Sparkly Barkley!! :smooch::smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Those little signs just make your day. Your Bridge boy is looking over his brother.


----------



## mylissyk

Dallas Gold said:


> With apologies to everyone socked in by the snow and ice, it's an absolutely glorious day here in Dallas with clear blue skies, dry air and about 70 degrees. The wind is down too so we just took Toby for a mile and a half walk--his longest since the surgery. We only saw one unleashed dog and he was perfectly content to just sit in his yard and stare at us. Whew...I did not want an encounter. Anyway we are walking along and I'm just thinking it's such a great day I'd wish Barkley would toss a ball down from the Rainbow Bridge for Toby to find---and sure enough there was a nice new tennis ball sitting in a bed of mondo grass by a nice old oak tree! Toby was thrilled and really enjoyed carrying it around. As soon as we got home hubby distracted him with a treat and I grabbed the ball and put it up since he's still on restriction for over zealous play. Poor little Toby--he will drop ANYTHING for a Yummy Chummie and when he finished his treat he couldn't find his ball anywhere! He was so confused and I felt like such a bad dog mommy.:
> 
> So my Barkley Boo is still checking in with us here and looking after his pesky little brother! Thanks Sparkly Barkley!! :smooch::smooch:


That's so neat.


----------



## goldensmum

Just checking to see how Toby is doing today - sending hugs his way


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldensmum said:


> Just checking to see how Toby is doing today - sending hugs his way


Thanks for asking! He's doing great! It's 5 weeks today since his surgery. Each week he gets more freedom. This week he's getting longer walks in sunlight and he can look out the front door through the glass storm door. He has a squirrel that lives in our oak tree in the front that torments him. Yesterday the squirrel came up near the door to say "hi" to Toby and begin the tormenting again.:uhoh: I'm sure he missed Toby for these five weeks!  

Toby is seeing much better and is now counter-surfing our counters with renewed passion. I'm getting reminder lessons on what to put up out of his view, both edible and non-edible. This is good practice for a future puppy someday. 

We go back to the ophthalmologist next Monday for a recheck. I'm hopefully optimistic--but anxious to find out if his inflammation is resolving. We hope to get the all clear so he can run and chase balls.


----------



## Angelina

That is a wonderful story! I am so happy Toby is continuing to improve. He is a lucky dog having parents like you!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Toby is enjoying the pesky squirrle visits and is soon cleared for ball playing!


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I hope Toby is enjoying the pesky squirrle visits and is soon cleared for ball playing!


I think this squirrel has a cousin who hangs in our back yard cedar elm because Toby's been going out there every morning to say hello....and the squirrel is chattering right back! They carry on a conversation for a few minutes until I go out there and bring Toby inside.


----------



## Sam's Mom

I am so happy to hear Toby is doing well. I love your walk story! I do wonder sometimes about them watching over us from the Bridge. There are things Quinn will do that make us think Sam sent her memos! Give Toby a kiss from us. Good luck at the ophthalmologist.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Love the story about Toby conversing with his favorite squirrel! And I'm so glad that he continues to improve. Keeping my fingers crossed that he will be running and chasing balls soon! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl

Your Toby update and stories about the tennis ball and squirrel made me smile. So happy Toby's recovery has gone so well. He must be loving those long walks!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Funny stories about the squirrels and Toby. Continued prayers for your boy and good luck at the vet on Monday. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is enjoying his early morning walks now--we walk his longer walk early because it's dark and not as windy. We are trying to keep things from blowing in his eyes and hurting him. this morning we walked 2 miles in a brisk 37 degrees--we both enjoyed it so much! 
He's been barking at his doggie friends walking by this morning. I made him sit and stay during one pass-by and he sat, but grumbled at me for stifling his greetings. He's so funny. As soon as I walked away he barked once at me--I interpreted it as "Ha!".


----------



## Belle's Mom

I always find it so amusing when they have to have the last word in our conversations with them.

Your appointment is this Monday - right?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> I always find it so amusing when they have to have the last word in our conversations with them.
> 
> Your appointment is this Monday - right?


Yes, Monday morning. The weather forecast is calling for rain and it's a long drive. oh joy...:no:


----------



## AmberSunrise

Grins - sounds like Toby is recovering well  Counters, squirrels etc


----------



## Angelina

Don't you just love their personalities and spirits, even when they are 'talking back' to you! Go Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

His "Dad" just arrived home from a 3 day business trip and oh boy did Toby carry on. All of the training to sit and remain calm that we practiced before the surgery and he did so well for the first few weeks after went out the door. Toby squealed and cried in delight and was licking him in the face just so happy he was home..... Of course he'd been licking his private area a few minutes before.:yuck: Anyway, we took him for a shorter walk and now he's resting and happy.


----------



## coppers-mom

You made me snort with laughter........

I'm glad Toby is feeling well and his Dad is home to help spoil him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> You made me snort with laughter........
> 
> I'm glad Toby is feeling well and his Dad is home to help spoil him.


I'm going to try to record Toby's squealing when hubby comes home. It's so funny sounding.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope you have good weekend and best wishes for next appointment on Monday.


----------



## Sweet Girl

One more day! One more day!! Sending hugely positive thoughts for that appointment tomorrow. You must be going out of your mind with anticipation!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm going to try to record Toby's squealing when hubby comes home. It's so funny sounding.


 
ooOoOoO! I can't wait :crossfing This time I'll make sure that my headphones are plugged in *all* the way if I'm at work!


----------



## Belle's Mom

So did you tell hubby that Toby had just been licking himself - or figured you would neglect that tid bit of info??

I think they may have bumped the rain to Monday afternoon or evening - sure hope so for your sake.....I would hate driving up there in the rain also...


----------



## GoldenCamper

Best wishes for the Monday vet appointment!



Dallas Gold said:


> I'm going to try to record Toby's squealing when hubby comes home. It's so funny sounding.


Would love to hear/see that  Wish I could have recorded the sounds Fiona made yesterday morning with a squirrel right outside the window, too funny. ...and no, it was not the orange tailed one


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am anxious about the vet appointment to make sure his pressures are OK and the inflammation is decreasing. There are times when I look at him and his eyes look pinkish or watery or have a slight discharge (clear) and I panic. My hubby tells me everything looks OK to him, but I still worry something is going wrong. If I see him rubbing excessively, squinting or if I see red whites in his eyes I will get him to the clinic or call the 24 hour pager number--but so far I've not seen anything like that. Those are the warning signs the clinic told me to watch out for. Our ragweed and fungus pollens are going crazy here and usually I just give him an antihistamine and the pink immediately resolves. Still, there's always that worry...That's why I appreciate your support and good wishes so much! If only I were insanely rich I'd buy one of those pressure readers and take his pressures myself....but they are very expensive! 

I'm' glad the rain is pushed back--of course we're going to the regular vet on Tuesday morning for his digestive enzyme testing but that's OK, it's a VERY short drive! 

We took Toby for his evening walk at noon today. One of the families in an adjacent neighborhood has a younger Golden (2 years old) named Barkley. We call him Barkley Jr. He is best described as a love sponge. I love this dog!! Anyway he was off leash with no collar and came bounding out when he saw Toby. His owner grabbed him and we did a slower re-introduction of the dogs since it's been a few months since they've socialized. They started playing and I had to stop it when they were about to roll on the ground because their heads were too close together and Toby's not cleared for play like that....yet. Barkley is a therapy dog and works every day at an elementary school in Dallas with at-risk children. He is so adorable. Anyway, that was Toby's fun for the day!

Steve, were you surprised it wasn't the orange tailed squirrel? Maybe he's called in some reinforcement to torment you guys!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> So did you tell hubby that Toby had just been licking himself - or figured you would neglect that tid bit of info??
> 
> I think they may have bumped the rain to Monday afternoon or evening - sure hope so for your sake.....I would hate driving up there in the rain also...


I told him, but later, as he was undressing, that he might want to wash off his face and hands because of where Toby had licked a few minutes before. :yuck:


----------



## hubbub

Hoping for GREAT news at the appt today!!:crossfing :crossfing


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Toby's appointment today.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Deber

Keeping my fingers crossed for good word today. I will be checking in as often as I dare (at work). I too am glad the rain is being put off until late tonight, but let it rain, let it rain!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Thinking of you both this morning.....forgot to ask the time of the appointment - sorry.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Good luck at the vet today!! Thinking of you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thoughts and prayers for a super report today. Can't wait to hear.....


----------



## Debles

Sending good thoughts for Toby's appointment. I definitely understand your reactions to any redness, squinting etc. Constant stress and worry.


----------



## BayBeams

Hoping all goes well at the vet appointment!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Just looking for an update.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are back …finally. These appointments take most of my day due to waiting to see the ophthalmologist at the clinic and the horrible traffic, especially today. Our appointment was at 10:30 but we did not see the doctor until about 11:15 or so. Mondays and Fridays are bad because there are always emergencies that (rightfully) should take priority over simple re-examinations. A nurse examines him first and performs a tear production test (normal) and the pressure test (5 and 9 today—too low). Then we wait and the doctor does a few more tests and then he writes a novel on the computer before letting me know his assessment. He is into research and I can only gather Toby may be part of a paper, study or presentation, because he types for about 15-20 minutes each time. 

Anyway, his pressures need to come up—go figure. To do this he has added a new drop to the mix—flurbipropfen. He thinks it is most likely pollen and wind related, and right now Dallas is pollinated and windy. I asked if we might need a stronger antihistamine and he said no, antihistamines are over-rated. ??? This new drop is supposed to do it. The fibrin is still present but is resolving—that is the good news! Even better—we are no longer talking about an injection to reduce the fibrin. Thank goodness! 

I asked a few questions, about Toby’s upcoming vaccination for lepto, a need for a dental cleaning, hubby’s desire to take him on extreme ball chasing adventures and if we can get him groomed at the vet due to the use of dryers (dangerous to his eyes at this point). I really like the nurse because she added some “special” instructions to cover both the desire of his regular vet for a dental cleaning and the hubby’s desire to go chasing balls with Toby. We are cleared for the lepto vaccine (rechecked, due in December); his dental needs to be delayed for another 3 to 4 months and no extreme ball until after the next visit, in 4 to 6 weeks (it is going to be on Dec 5). I had to laugh--when I mentioned he needed a cleaning (he does in one tiny area) the ophthalmologist gave him a mini-dental exam and pronounced it "not bad at all"! This is sort of like my own eye doctor telling me my teeth and gums look good so I don't need to see the dentist for a while. :uhoh:

The bottom line is he is doing well, progressing nicely, but is still not cleared for full activity and we still need to get the inflammation normalized and the wind out of his eyes. We knew it was going to be a long recovery and it is going to be 6 weeks on Thursday. It looks now as though it will be 10 to 12 weeks. That is OK. 

Our total fee for today: $30 for a tiny bottle of drops. They are not charging recheck fees. Since we've done several rechecks--I'm impressed with the fees they charged us for the actual surgery. They probably build a set number of rechecks into the surgical costs. I didn't know that at the time of surgery, but each free recheck makes the total cost seem like a bargain. After all, we are taking their time with all these checks and tests! 

Tomorrow; however, we'll be spending lots of money on Toby as he goes to his regular veterinarian for another comprehensive digestive enzyme testing that is shipped to Texas A&M’s veterinary gastro lab. I am curious about the results. We have been unsuccessful in getting his cobalamin and folate levels to a normal range and we have been testing since January of this year (this will be the fourth test). I am seeing improvement in his stool firmness but I am not seeing any improvement in his weight. We weighed him today and he was 55 lbs with a heavy seat belt harness and leash on him. I was hoping he would be in the 56 to 57 range. The pounds he gained after the surgery are gone. While we are at it, we are doing a comprehensive blood test to check all his enzymes (due to the Rimadyl he is taking for his eye inflammation) and a fecal exam to rule anything out. We’re also doing a post-pill thyroid absorption test because I’m not sure if he’s experiencing a thyroid swing or if it’s post-surgical stress that is causing some coat changes. 

It only took 7 years and 9 months, but I figured out a way to get Toby into the back of the car without straining my back by lifting him. He has always been reluctant to get in the car. The answer is….. a Yummy Chummy placed strategically on the back car seat, in his view and then all I need to do is say Toby, Get It!! He does! :doh:

*Thank you* all for your prayers, good thoughts and support. It means so much to us and I believe it has helped Toby’s recovery because I am feeling less stressed and anxious.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Who knew Yummy Chummy would be your secret to success.

Glad your visit went as well as it did. These recoveries take so many turns. Continuing to send prayers and hugs...maybe a winning lotto ticket?


----------



## Belle's Mom

Thanks for the update!!

Sounds like he is doing well.....and I am so glad he did not need the shot in the eye...that sounds painful.


----------



## Angelina

Glad you had a good visit and there is daylight at the end of the tunnel! I hope tomorrow goes as well...

Angelina is a big dog with bad hips so what I do to get her in my car is lift her front paws onto the seat first. Then one arm under her tummy with the other between the legs and the rest of her goes in. It has helped tremendously with my back...

take care! K


----------



## Deber

I am relieved with the test results and hope the new eye drops do the trick. You are getting to be an old hand at this! Still keeping Toby in my thoughts and prayers and laughed when you spoke about the heavy ball chasing your DH was hoping for. Know Toby wishes it was so too. I am giving you a huge hug for all you have gone through and know that your GRF family here is behind you.

Today's news is GOOD!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That is a GOOD update! So glad to hear the injection is off the table at this point.

Curious: what happens if the pressure is too low? I know the danger off too high, and that it causes headaches. But I didn't know it could be too low. Do they think that's from one of the meds?

It sounds like you've got great specialists taking care of your boy. Tell him I just got the all clear to start running and cycling again today - for me, it was _12_ weeks! But it's worth the wait for the healing to happen right! So promise him extreme ball _will_ happen again - but only when you know he'll be 100% and able to enjoy it for the rest of his long life!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sweet Girl said:


> That is a GOOD update! So glad to hear the injection is off the table at this point.
> 
> Curious: what happens if the pressure is too low? I know the danger off too high, and that it causes headaches. But I didn't know it could be too low. Do they think that's from one of the meds?
> 
> It sounds like you've got great specialists taking care of your boy. Tell him I just got the all clear to start running and cycling again today - for me, it was _12_ weeks! But it's worth the wait for the healing to happen right! So promise him extreme ball _will_ happen again - but only when you know he'll be 100% and able to enjoy it for the rest of his long life!


First--congrats on getting the all clear to get back to running and cycling! I bet you are so excited! 

I asked what too low a pressure meant and he said inflammation--that's the same for high pressure. I think I need to consult Dr. Google to get some more information. He seemed to think the high pollens here (ragweed and fungus) and the high winds are the causes--more allergy related; however, he poo-poo'd different allergy meds, electing to use this new drop, which I gather is an antihistamine drop without the steroid component that will not elevate liver enzymes. I need to google that too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, I researched low eye pressures and I don't like what it said. Basically too low can cause retinal issues or glaucoma and can lead to vision loss. I called the hubby and we decided we don't want to wait until 12/5 to see if the new medication is working. We are giving the medication one week and then I'll load Toby in the car and go up and see if one of the nurses or techs will take his pressures. That will ease my mind if the pressures are better. If not he needs to see the vet! 

This drop is a NSAID, probably won't help with pollen allergies. 

It's never easy with these dogs.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping the new med brings the pressure up to a "normal" level. Good luck tomorrow with everything. I'll be watching for another update. Hugs and kisses for Toby, you and your husband from Gunner and me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Dallas Gold said:


> Well, I researched low eye pressures and I don't like what it said. Basically too low can cause retinal issues or glaucoma and can lead to vision loss. I called the hubby and we decided we don't want to wait until 12/5 to see if the new medication is working. We are giving the medication one week and then I'll load Toby in the car and go up and see if one of the nurses or techs will take his pressures. That will ease my mind if the pressures are better. If not he needs to see the vet!
> 
> This drop is a NSAID, probably won't help with pollen allergies.
> 
> It's never easy with these dogs.


I'm totally confused. I thought glaucoma was characterized by high intraocular pressure????? Going to google so I understand.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Anne, if you still have the sites you were reading can you either post them or send them to me. I'm trying to learn all I can about these darned ophthalm issues for when we see them in the spring.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm totally confused. I thought glaucoma was characterized by high intraocular pressure????? Going to google so I understand.


Yes, it's confusing to me too and I may have misread glaucoma--though there is a form caused by low eye pressures. It could be a number of things though, as i"m finding out with more research. Bottom line--we're taking him in for the vet techs to test his pressures--better safe than sorry. It's the least we can do for my peace of mind because otherwise I'm going to worry.....What Does Low Eye Pressure Mean? | eHow.com
What Are the Causes of Low Intraocular Pressure? | eHow.com


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Anne, if you still have the sites you were reading can you either post them or send them to me. I'm trying to learn all I can about these darned ophthalm issues for when we see them in the spring.


The articles I copied to my computer are on my desktop. I'll email them to you tomorrow later in the morning. I just got word about a research study and I have a ton of paperwork to complete before our 8 a.m. appt tomorrow.

Should point out that the articles are for humans--and human readings are different from dog readings.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here's another: Normal Intraocular Pressure in Dogs | eHow.com
It's called hypontony, which is also serious. 
I'll be discussing acupuncture tomorrow morning at his appt with the clinic acupuncture vet. If acupuncture helps maintain ocular pressure--we're doing it.


----------



## GoldensGirl

What a day you've had! I opened the thread hoping for the splendid news that you deserve and I'm so sorry that you have a new worry instead.

I hope tomorrow's veterinary news is better.

Toby is so very, very lucky that you're his Mom!

Holding you and Toby in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

and another: Hypotony | Glaucoma Research Foundation this one is a human related article--don't think we can use a contact.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Best wishes... it is such a struggle.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Glaucoma is caused by increased eye pressure. You see lower eye pressure with uveitis(inflammation), but I am no ophthalmologist. If you who has done everything correctly has issues, the rest of us are doomed.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Best wishes... it is such a struggle.


I wish I could afford one of those tonometers or whatever they are called! That way I could monitor and seek help if the pressures got worse.


----------



## Sally's Mom

And Dallas Gold, when this is all over and perfect, you need to come to Maine in the SNOW!! Just made pumpkin whoopie pies at the request of the boys in this family!


----------



## Sally's Mom

The practice where I work can't "afford" a tonometer.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Glaucoma is caused by increased eye pressure. You see lower eye pressure with uveitis(inflammation), but I am no ophthalmologist. If you who has done everything correctly has issues, the rest of us are doomed.


I think what he has is hypotony, not glaucoma, but it's associated with fluid leakage, detached retinas, optic nerve damage and inflammation. The overprotective "mom" in me wants it to be perfect, after all the trauma he's had during the past 5+ weeks--so if it means getting him in the car and driving across town to get a pressure check I'll do it....just want to stay on top of it!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> The practice where I work can't "afford" a tonometer.


I have a feeling his regular vet, who is down the street, doesn't have one of them either. They have a cool portable dog blood pressure machine that I check out every 3 months to monitor Toby's pressures from home--and I thought this might be a cool gadget so went online and found out a used one was about $1000....decided that wasn't such a cool idea after all. :uhoh: I can only imagine what one of those tonometers costs!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> And Dallas Gold, when this is all over and perfect, you need to come to Maine in the SNOW!! Just made pumpkin whoopie pies at the request of the boys in this family!


Pumpkin whoopie pies! Yum!! Do you have one of those whoopie pie molds? I saw one in the latest Bed Bath and Beyond circular. 

I'll bring my cookie press!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Someone at work was telling me about the molds, but the recipes I use call for parchment paper so I think they(the whoopie cakes) might stick in the molds. The batter tasted quite good and I don't adore pumpkin pie!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Bring the press, we have a bed....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Someone at work was telling me about the molds, but the recipes I use call for parchment paper so I think they(the whoopie cakes) might stick in the molds. The batter tasted quite good and I don't adore pumpkin pie!!!


Besides, it's better when they are hand made without the molds! 

I used to not like pumpkin, but something changed a few years ago with my taste buds....strange! 

I've got to go feed Toby the second half of his 3rd meal--stretched it out tonight because he must fast for his TPI/PLI test tomorrow. That means I must eat my breakfast in secret because he makes me feel so guilty for "starving" him... never mind he will get treated by everyone tomorrow at the clinic!


----------



## lucysmum

Hugs to Toby. Don't worry sweetheart you will get to eat to your hearts content tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs

poor Toby will be wondering why you are starving him! I will be thinking good thoughts that all goes well, and hoping he gets into the study.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of Toby this a.m. and hoping for good results today.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Awww, when we took Penny for her surgery we had to leave the house @5:30 a.m. She had to be fasting so we didn't eat until after we dropped her off. I just couldn't eat in front of her. :no:




Dallas Gold said:


> That means I must eat my breakfast in secret because he makes me feel so guilty for "starving" him... never mind he will get treated by everyone tomorrow at the clinic!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope today's visit goes well and Toby's pressure improves.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> First--congrats on getting the all clear to get back to running and cycling! I bet you are so excited!
> 
> I asked what too low a pressure meant and he said inflammation--that's the same for high pressure. I think I need to consult Dr. Google to get some more information. He seemed to think the high pollens here (ragweed and fungus) and the high winds are the causes--more allergy related; however, he poo-poo'd different allergy meds, electing to use this new drop, which I gather is an antihistamine drop without the steroid component that will not elevate liver enzymes. I need to google that too!


Man, it truly is never easy, eh? I'd be like you - trying to get the pressure tested again in a week. I don't blame you at all. 

I hope he's doing better. Hang in there...


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are back. 

Toby's regular veterinary clinic does have a tonometer to check eye pressures. We didn't try that today because we did it yesterday at the ophthalmology clinic and we were dealing with some other things that took priority in our alloted time. I am taking him back for a veterinary appointment on Friday with the clinic's owner and primary veterinarian, for a tonometer reading, blood pressure reading and overall second opinion about his eye pressures and "possible" low heart rate, which may or may not be a problem. 

Today we took blood for a thyroid absorption test, a TPI PLI test to be sent to A&M and a general blood test to check on his liver enzymes since he is on Rimadyl now for his eyes. I got an email from the group doing the IBD research study and they basically said they could enter Toby in the study if he's still low on today's test, but asked us to go ahead and get a urine sample by needle from his bladder (sorry--forgot the term). Given everything Toby is going through now I don't want to risk a possible infection or any other complication by doing this, especially since we don't know if he's still low on his levels--why do it if he's not getting in the study? His vet agrees, so we'll just wait and see what plays out with the lab work (my expense this time). His weight is 54.8, the exact same amount he was on surgery day. He's too skinny. I wrote down everything he eats daily, including treats and she will be reviewing. His blood pressure was elevated but his heart rate was either 60, 68 or 90, depending on who took it...if it is low that could go hand in hand with low ocular pressures. He's a mystery! 

His vet noticed the fur changes--thank goodness we are doing the thyroid test. If it comes back normal we will know it's a post surgical issue....and it's just in one spot! 

His vet is also checking with the clinic vet who does acupuncture to see if she has a technique to help his ocular pressures and help with his overall wellness. 

Other than that he "donated" a lot of blood today. I brought him home and fed him. That was also interesting--I prepared his meal before his appointment this morning knowing he'd be hungry as soon as he got home and he was pretty excited and knocked the bowl in my hands as I was taking out of our garage refrigerator, causing a few kibbles to fall out on the floor. He followed me in and I set it down for him (it's a bowl with 2 Kongs filled with food) and a little more kibble in the bowl. He would not eat that at all, instead he ran back to the dropped Kibble to eat it first. Whoever said dogs don't have memories--very mistaken!! He didn't want to miss a morsel of his food! 

Later today he gets a cobalamin injection by yours truly.:uhoh:

Toby was pretty mellow during the exams, not typical at all. He was nervous but he always is. He looks tired to me--like all this stuff is aging him too soon. That makes me sad. I hope to get my Tobynator back soon. :crossfing


----------



## hubbub

Yea - that they can chew his pressures! At least that's a shorter drive 

The needle urine draw is a cystocentesis. It's how they keep checking Hannah's UPC, she's had 4 in the last 2 months. They consider that a sterile urine sample. 

I feel weird saying I hope you get into the study since that means low levels, but well anyway.... :

I think he went after that loose kibble to make sure the squirrels didn't come in and get anything!



Dallas Gold said:


> Toby was pretty mellow during the exams, not typical at all. He was nervous but he always is. He looks tired to me--like all this stuff is aging him too soon. That makes me sad. I hope to get my Tobynator back soon. :crossfing


I know exactly what you mean. Hopefully once he gets a full release from the eye doctor he'll get back up to speed :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Actually, I'm ready for normal TLI/PLI test results. We've been chasing the ultimate resolution for almost a year and I just want Toby healthy. He's dealing with that, fluctuating thyroid levels, high blood pressure, an enlarged lymph node and now post surgical cataract recovery--I'm exhausted trying to manage all of this and need things to normalize. I would love to add a new sibling to the family (in the form of a puppy that is), but feel we need to get Toby's health stabilized before doing so. 

The visit this morning pooped him out--he's resting in front of the storm door, and the squirrels just can't seem to keep his attention! I half expect his tormentor to come and knock on the door!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Anne, his bp med ( beta blocker?) could also affect his heart rate. In fact, that's why I'm on a beta blocker primarily ( instead of another bp med). My resting heart rate was zooming at better than 140. Now resting rate is about 56 and even with strenuous exercise doesn't go above 105. It can also really make you feel worn out.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm trying to digest your results, and not sure I'm being successful as far as what's good news and what isn't. It sounds like for the most part it went well. I agree with you about not doing the needle urine test, that's invasive, no need to do it if he won't get into the study anyway. 
Bet you're both glad the appointment is over!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm trying to digest your results, and not sure I'm being successful as far as what's good news and what isn't. It sounds like for the most part it went well. I agree with you about not doing the needle urine test, that's invasive, no need to do it if he won't get into the study anyway.
> Bet you're both glad the appointment is over!


I am glad it's over--I'm exhausted! I think I'll start to feel a little better once we get a new eye pressure test on Friday. I spoke to the hubby about it and he agrees--get the second opinion at his regular vet about those pressures. It may be the machines are different in the two places, it may be the tech who took the pressure didn't do it correctly--and we can address the high bp/low heart rate issue. My concern is a low heart rate also lowers ocular pressure--is it too much? That's my big question. If the bp med is the cause, then we need to rethink dosage, different medication--and we need this vet and the ophthalmologist to be on the same page. Better vet to vet than owner to vet IMO. Even though we'll be paying for the second opinion, my gut is telling me I need it. Something just isn't sitting right with me right now.

I'm OK with not getting in the study, as long as Toby's results today come back normal. If not, then we'll rethink everything. 

All we can do on the blood tests--wait and hope for good results. Patience, patience, patience!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Anne, his bp med ( beta blocker?) could also affect his heart rate. In fact, that's why I'm on a beta blocker primarily ( instead of another bp med). My resting heart rate was zooming at better than 140. Now resting rate is about 56 and even with strenuous exercise doesn't go above 105. It can also really make you feel worn out.


My gut is telling me to get this second opinion--my concern is the medication is causing a drop in heart rate and ocular pressure making it too low. Something isn't right and I'm trusting my instincts right now to get the second opinion, get some perspective from another professional, and then reassess. What I do not want to do is sit here and worry and do nothing only to find out my gut instinct was right all along.


----------



## Angelina

I hope you get your Tobynator back soon too. Hang in there....


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Actually, I'm ready for normal TLI/PLI test results. We've been chasing the ultimate resolution for almost a year and I just want Toby healthy. He's dealing with that, fluctuating thyroid levels, high blood pressure, an enlarged lymph node and now post surgical cataract recovery--I'm exhausted trying to manage all of this and need things to normalize. I would love to add a new sibling to the family (in the form of a puppy that is), but feel we need to get Toby's health stabilized before doing so.
> 
> The visit this morning pooped him out--he's resting in front of the storm door, and the squirrels just can't seem to keep his attention! I half expect his tormentor to come and knock on the door!


I totally understand....So, now :crossfing good levels  And I agree to skip the cysto at the moment. I always stay at the hospital when they do that test...once I know they're on to x-rays, etc. I head out to lunch. It's risky and I worry about them doing it repeatedly. 

I'm sorry this is wearing on Toby so much.  Hannah's been the same. I did take her outside this morning and let her roll around in the pine straw some (don't tell Toby) which seemed to brighten her mood a little. 

Selfishly I'm taking comfort in your being exhausted. I feel like I'm trying to be the Bionic Woman and get so tired for me and my girl. It's so frustrating, but I'm really glad to know I'm not the only one. 

<<hugs to you and scratches to Toby>>


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking about your boy and praying for him to be your healthy old Tobynator again very soon.


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in on you and Toby. I think it's a good idea for a second opinion. You do need it for peace of mind and a little more clarity. I hope pressures will be better at opthamologist appt. Try not to wear yourself out to much...your doing great with Toby!! Thoughts and prayers continue for Toby!!


----------



## goldensmum

Sending many good wishes for Toby, hope you get good news on Friday


----------



## monarchs_joy

I'm so far behind on posts... sorry that I missed everything that's going on with Toby! You are such an amazing dog mom - Toby is so lucky to have you and your husband  I'm sorry that you've gone from issue to another and will say lots of prayers that you get good news, an easy solution, and a Tobinator that's back in action.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm just catching up on everything from yesterday. Hope the pressure is more like normal on Friday and that you get your boy "back" soon. I'm sorry it is taking so much out of him and you....


----------



## Debles

I think it is always best to trust your gut when something doesn't feel right. Getting a 2nd opinion is right on. You are Toby's advocate and a great one!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Is there a vet med school near you or within driving distance? If so, maybe that's where Toby should go next? They have the highest concentration of expertise across multiple specialties, in addition to the latest equipment around, and often the expense is lower than local specialists.

Hoping and praying that all is well with Toby and with you,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Is there a vet med school near you or within driving distance? If so, maybe that's where Toby should go next? They have the highest concentration of expertise across multiple specialties, in addition to the latest equipment around, and often the expense is lower than local specialists.
> 
> Hoping and praying that all is well with Toby and with you,
> Lucy


Texas A&M is 3 to 3.5 hours from here and is the closest veterinary school. If our second opinion on Friday recommends it we will go, but Toby's ophthalmologist is actually one of the better known ones in this part of the country--he just doesn't explain things as fully as I need to understand. Plus, I really want another blood pressure and heart check and a consultation on this blood pressure med and whether it's lowering his ocular pressure too much. If she thinks it is a problem I know she is the best person to approach the specialist to discuss. Hopefully we'll have his blood tests back by then as well to complete the picture. This particular vet is very good about referring out if necessary. 

Elm is in our pollen mix now and our cedar elm tree is causing me all sorts of issues today with my eyes--and Toby's too. I sure hope pollen season slows down soon!

Toby's been very subdued today, even when the heating company service guy came to check out the heater. He is definitely not his usual self.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I want Toby to feel better. All of our best thoughts and wishes....


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Hoping that Toby will be better soon!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Toby and you will have a better day....


----------



## Deber

Sending you strength and many hugs to Mr T. I wish I could help but know we are all praying for you both. Keep on plugging and let us know.

Toby, hang in their big guy, you ARE going to get this under control. Hugs and Kisses to you


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope the Tobynator feels more like his usual rambunctious self today.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We got partial results today from his blood work taken on Tuesday. His blood work looked good, with no elevated enzymes--all within normal ranges. That means he can continue to take Rimadyl for the inflammation in his eyes. His thyroid is good too--range of 3-5 he is 4.2. We still do not have the digestive enzyme results yet, but I know it's at the A&M lab for analysis as I heard from someone at A&M today. They run in batches so it could be a few days. 

Toby's eyes are very irritated. I'm glad I trusted my gut and scheduled an appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm glad the blood work looked good. I hope that tomorrows visit will help his irritated eyes. Good luck! I will be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Second Opinion -- Update*

We took him in for a second opinion this morning with at his regular veterinary clinic. His pressures were still low and this veterinarian will report her findings to his ophthalmologist. She had concerns about the two eye meds prescribed and will discuss that as well. In addition, she wanted to rule out a blood parasite causing the issues we are seeing now with the sudden low eye pressures and is sending blood off for a tick borne profile just to make sure, even though we’ve been religious about continuous HW, flea and tick protection. We will be increasing his antihistamine to help with some of the redness. 

The bottom line on his eye pressures is we need weekly rechecks and continued monitoring because they are too low (5 and 8 today—they were better Monday). I’m glad I trusted my instincts and got this second opinion—what if it turns out to be a blood borne parasitic condition causing this that can be remedied with an antibiotic? Plus, I found out I’m not off base in worrying about too low pressures. 

His TPI/PLI test results came in. Good news/Bad news—good news is the cobalamin and folate levels are in normal (low-normal) ranges. The bad news….His PLI test is in the questionable range of 248 (0-200). They drew blood for an IDDX lipase test, which will give us a better idea of whether he has pancreatitis. So, now we are facing yet something else.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Anne, I'm so sorry. Seems you are being bombarded on several fronts. I'm glad, too, that you got a second opinion and that Dr F will be consulting with the ophthal on a go forward basis. How long will it take for results of the tick borne panel?


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh, I so hope Toby is feeling better soon, abd your not battling yet another issue...my thoughts are with you...


----------



## coppers-mom

I was so hoping for all good news today.
I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry for the mixed news for Toby. I'm glad that you followed your gut and got the second opinion though. 

Any ideas on when the 2 tests will come back? and will you continue with the current protocol until then (except for the increase in antihistamines)?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry you have new challenges to face, I am going to light the candle for sweet Toby boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Glad that Toby got some good news, too, and will pray for the other news.


----------



## goldensmum

Glad that you at least got some good news - will keep everything crossed for the next lot - hugs to Toby


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping for some good news on the blood panel work up. Also, praying there is no pancreatitis. Keeping dear Toby in my thoughts and prayers...Hugs to all.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thinking of and praying for Toby


----------



## monarchs_joy

Goodness Anne! I'm so sorry that you're being bombarded with all of this. I've said it before and I'll say it again, Toby sure is lucky to have you  I'll say lots of prayers for good results across the board and answers with easy solutions.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I'm so sorry for the mixed news for Toby. I'm glad that you followed your gut and got the second opinion though.
> 
> Any ideas on when the 2 tests will come back? and will you continue with the current protocol until then (except for the increase in antihistamines)?


We expect them back sometime next week. We are continuing now with the same drops and dosing; however, that may change if the two vets decide something different. 

I didn't realize TBD could cause eye issues like Toby is experiencing. His vet's theory is that it can lurk for years in a dog but only become an issue after a major stress or trauma, which a surgery is. We don't live in a high tick area and I've never even seen a tick or a flea on him in his life, but I guess you never know. He's never had a TBD panel run so I guess this is a good time to do it. 

As far as pancreatic issues, I just feel like crying. We've worked so hard on the cobalamin and folate issues and now this. He can't seem to catch a break, poor little guy.  My guess is we'll be switching over to a digestive friendly prescription diet --not my first choice because I know it will be a Hills, but at this point I will do anything to help restore his digestive health.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh Anne, I'm sorry for all the frustrations and bad news. Toby is sure lucky to have you.


----------



## GoldensGirl

What a hard year you and Toby have had. Seems like the universe has attacked on multiple fronts. Poor Toby. Poor Anne. Each of you deserves better.



Dallas Gold said:


> ...As far as pancreatic issues, I just feel like crying. We've worked so hard on the cobalamin and folate issues and now this. He can't seem to catch a break, poor little guy.  My guess is we'll be switching over to a digestive friendly prescription diet --not my first choice because I know it will be a Hills, but at this point I will do anything to help restore his digestive health.


If you don't want to use a Hills product, there are recipes to make all sorts of alternative foods that might be better and less expensive. I know that is true for the kidney disease (low protein) formula and I suspect it is true for other canine prescription foods. If you want help find those, just let me know. You know I enjoy researching this stuff. I know you're very capable of doing it on your own, but you have a lot on your plate right now.

Holding Toby and you in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom

The stuff I fed Copper after his second and very severe bout of pancreatitis was Science Diet W/D.
It sure read and smelled like junk, but Copper loved it and did quite well on it. It was what his specialist recommended once he recovered enough to come home from the vet. I was too scared of a recurrence to try anything else.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Dallas Gold said:


> As far as pancreatic issues, I just feel like crying. We've worked so hard on the cobalamin and folate issues and now this. He can't seem to catch a break, poor little guy.  My guess is we'll be switching over to a digestive friendly prescription diet --not my first choice because I know it will be a Hills, but at this point I will do anything to help restore his digestive health.


I know how frustrating is. Poor Toby. He's sure had his share of it lately, hasn't he? He's so lucky to have you!

I know how you feel about the Hills issue. I wouldn't be thrilled about it, either. But if it would help him, it would be worth trying.

Have you tried feeding him canned? I never tried it with Gunner (not strictly canned alone, anyway) but I know a few people who had pretty good luck feeding canned. I guess it's easier on the system than dry, hard kibble.
For a while, I did grind up Gunner's kibble in a food processor, mixed with a little canned and his enzymes. That seemed to help a lot.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so very sorry, praying results are better than you expect.


----------



## amy22

Praying for Toby. xxoo


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Anne, thoughts and prayers from our house.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am so sorry to hear about Toby... here I have been blathering to you about my family.... I knew you were worried and I'm glad you got another opinion. Pressures do sound low....There are alternatives to Hills... Purina and Royal Canin both make excellent prescription diets. Is he showing signs of a digestive upset? Sometimes I have to look at the patient and treat that instead of the bloodwork... Best wishes to all 3 of you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

My son reiterates that to me all the time about treating the patient not the tests. Hard to do sometimes... especially for me, but I'm glad he keeps repeating it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, geeze. Poor Toby - and poor you. You've been through such a tough time - seems so unfair. But I am crossing my fingers and sending you all my positive thoughts that the tests next week only find something entirely treatable. He does deserve a break. Big hugs to your guy.


----------



## inge

My goodness, you have a lot on your plate, it seems there's no break in between...I wish you all the strength you can gather...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Anne, in regards to what Sally's Mom said of other rx diets, this is one of the Royal Canin diets. http://www.royalcanin.us/adx/aspx/a...=Canine+GASTROINTESTINALGäó+LOW+FAT+LFGäó.pdf I know that Dr C uses them instead of Hills. Also notice what they say about fiber. I found that interesting.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you all for your good thoughts, empathy and support--it means so much. 

It's been a hard day, but I've decided to approach this like I did with Barkley's cancer diagnosis and fight: shed tears in the shower or when Toby's not in my immediate presence, and when I'm with him put on a happy face and try as hard as possible to remain positive--it cannot hurt and may possibly help since dogs do tend to feed off our emotions. 

I've got an email exchange going with his regular "regular" veterinarian and she's given me two prescription diets to consider, given all of his issues (eyes, heart, digestive and hypertension)--one with egg as the protein source and one with salmon as the protein source. I'll be researching them this weekend but at this point I'm willing to try this just to see if it helps. I owe it to him--and it may work. We need to put about 5 lbs on him at a minimum. He'll be happy because he'll be getting more calories for a while! 

I'm also going to be researching whether Rimadyl will affect PLI (lipase) test results. It may be they do. If so, we'll see if something else will work just as well without that side effect. Thank goodness we drew blood for general testing on the same day we did the TPI/PLI test! 

In the meantime we wait for the more specific lipase test results--that will direct what we do long term (unless it's rimadyl related). While we don't think Toby has exposure to a blood parasitic disease because we've never seen a flea or tick on him, if it turns out to be one, it's comforting to know antibiotics can treat and possible increase those eye pressures to normal ranges.

As far as the eye pressures....dog gone it! I plan on looking carefully at them and if they look the least bit odd I'll call the eye clinic and take him in on Monday or Tuesday. We already have a check set for Friday next week. If necessary I'll call the 24 hour emergency line. We are going to fight this with every thing I can think of....and that means pursuing acupuncture too. I know how much it benefited my other dogs and I cannot help but think it will help Toby, if not to just relax him and de-stress him for general health. I just need to decide whether to try it with the veterinarian down the street (conventional) or the holistic one that is about 20 miles away. I may start close by and then go from there. 

For those of you I confused earlier with my posts on low eye pressures--it's not glaucoma, but low pressures can lead to retinal detachment and a form of uveitis. There is also a less common form of glaucoma associated with low ocular pressures. So the bottom line is these low pressures need to come up.

Thank you all again--I don't understand how this sweet boy can be facing so many issues. Each of my dogs has had something unique and Toby's are definitely something we've never faced before.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Anne, in regards to what Sally's Mom said of other rx diets, this is one of the Royal Canin diets. http://www.royalcanin.us/adx/aspx/a...=Canine+GASTROINTESTINALGäó+LOW+FAT+LFGäó.pdf I know that Dr C uses them instead of Hills. Also notice what they say about fiber. I found that interesting.


I think for now I'll follow the vet's recommendation and go with Hills and then if that doesn't work I'll definitely consider something else. There is a method to my madness--if I try it and it doesn't work, then his vet will be more willing to think outside of the Hills Box...and if it does work, then Toby will be healthy!


----------



## lucysmum

Praying that Toby can overcome this. I am sending lots of hugs and prayers for you both. 

((((((hugs))))))


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

My heart stopped when I saw this. I'm so sorry and hope you can find the answers you are looking for. Gosh darn, you've all be through so much.

Sending you all love, hugs and prayers. You are never far from my thoughts. :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Anne, in regards to what Sally's Mom said of other rx diets, this is one of the Royal Canin diets. http://www.royalcanin.us/adx/aspx/a...=Canine+GASTROINTESTINALGäó+LOW+FAT+LFGäó.pdf I know that Dr C uses them instead of Hills. Also notice what they say about fiber. I found that interesting.


I printed out the nutritional info for this food and when I'm less tired tomorrow I'll do a side by side comparison with the Hills. It looks like the protein/carb ratios are similar to one another but it also looks like Hills has fewer chemicals. Thank goodness neither are preserved with BHA an BHT now! Those chemicals tend to interfere with thyroid function.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny's Mom said:


> My heart stopped when I saw this. I'm so sorry and hope you can find the answers you are looking for. Gosh darn, you've all be through so much.
> 
> Sending you all love, hugs and prayers. You are never far from my thoughts. :smooch:


Thanks, and you are never far from mine too because I know you are still going through the long recovery process with Penny.


----------



## BayBeams

Just catching up on your posts. I am so sorry you are facing so many challenges with your dear Toby....
I hope all comes to an easy resolution and he bounces back to chase squirrels and run like the wind.
Keeping you in my thoughts. <<<HUGS>>>


----------



## Deber

As one newer to the forum, I am blown away and trying to catch up and learn. I just want you to know you are a 10 in my book for your active participation in Tobys illnesses. You are working each, from every angle and my admiration for your grows each time you post.

Toby is always on my mind and wish I could add/be some help, but my prayers and joy at the small victories are with you. Keep on plugging and know there will be an end to this.


----------



## Debles

Anne I am so sorry it wasn't all good news. praying no pancreatitis.
I know how hard it is to take care of yourself when one of your loved ones is ill but you and John need to give each other rest breaks.

I do know what it's like to care for a dog with multiple health issues..feels like one crisis after another and so stressful. You and Toby are in my prayers.


----------



## magiclover

Anne, I'm so sorry that you and Toby are facing yet another hurdle. I don't have any words of wisdom in regards to his treatment but I send my most sincere thoughts and prayers to your sweet boy and you. With a mom like you Toby has the best chances possible to return to good health.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so sorry to hear that your sweet boy is having so many challenges. Sending lots of positive thoughts for you both.


----------



## lgnutah

Thinking of you tonight


----------



## Sam's Mom

Anne, I am so sorry to hear about poor Toby's struggles. You are a wonderful mom. Sending you support and hugs.


----------



## coppers-mom

I lit a candle and said a prayer for you, DH and Toby.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Just when it was looking like he would be 100% so soon. I am so sorry about the 2nd opinion news. Praying that with a new diet, etc that things calm down for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Anne*

Anne: I am praying for Toby and you everyday.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just checking in to see how Tobester is doing this morning. Thinking about him - and you - lots, and continuing to send positive, healthy thoughts...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks everyone. Prayers are working--Toby slept well last night. He was licking his lips a lot this morning--not sure if he's got stomach distress or if he was just too lazy to drink water? He drank some after his walk and after he ate. 

I took him for a very early a.m. walk, before the winds picked up. We are supposed to experience 25 to 30 sustained winds today with lots of floating pollens. My eyes hurt and are red, so are Toby's. His vet said we could give him more chloraphenarmine at noon, so he will be getting doses in the a.m., at noon and in the p.m. I'll keep him inside today so no more walks. He "found" a ball from Barkley today, and got to walk with it.  I'm sure it was probably thrown into the street while children were playing in the area, but Toby sure looked happy with it in his mouth.  All of his favorite toys are still off-limits because of potential risk to his eyes. Sigh... It's hard being Toby these days. I opened the storm door so he can at least look out on the street and talk to his squirrel frenemy. 

I plan to do a timeline of his pressures at all his rechecks. I think that will help give us better information of exactly when things started changing so that we might be able to pinpoint if it's a medication to blame. I also plan to look at the side effects of Rimadyl to see if there are reports of dogs with increased lipase levels after starting it--that would explain the PLI test results. Knowledge is power they say... 

Thanks for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers--positive energy and vibes do make a difference.


----------



## Debles

Glad Toby had a good night!! Gunner licks his lips like that when he has dry mouth or reflux. He's on an antibiotic right now so I know that's part of it.

You know Barkley is watching over him just like Selka is watching over Gunner. You have tons of people here praying and supporting you!


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I just got caught up on Toby and I am so sorry that he's still not feeling 100%. Please give him a kiss from me. Even though his toys are off limits, he has one of the best mommy's in the world and I'm sure he is being totally spoiled. Sounds like a pretty good life to me


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet Toby, thinking about you and your mom and wish you have peaceful weekend.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so glad to see that Barkley sent Toby another ball. Doesn't matter how it got there....Barkley made sure Toby found it!  I hope his squirrel stops by for a visit - we call those episodes cardio workouts for Hannah.

The pollens/mold spores here have nearly taken me out too. But, there's SO much work that needs to be done outside I'm going to have to just suck up and do it (just no power tools!).

With your organization and love, I trust you'll have answers about Toby soon. I keep thinking of his Galveston trip and know with his lust for life, he'll tackle whatever comes his way. :crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Hey Tobes.... it's the Codester. Mom's away for the moment, so thought I'd send you some springer roo-roos, and to tell you I think now is the perfect time for some super naughtiness. Your folks would probably be thrilled to pick up a mess and it would be a blast .... you know it would. Just don't hurt that eye buddy. That would cause a bad major upset. Wish I could get over there and we could have a major bad boy party!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

*"side effects of Rimadyl to see if there are reports of dogs with increased lipase levels after starting it--that would explain the PLI test results." 
I am pretty sure this is a side effect of Rimadyl. I always give it with SAM-e, to counter act the side effects. Prayers for your sweet boy.
*


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just read about this on the product patient information sheet put in with the prescription and posted it as a question for the vets! To boot, after I read the patient brochure I'm convinced Toby's other oddities from today may be related to rimadyl as well. I'm also wondering if Toby's little coffee ground countersurfing incident also contributed to this. We have another test pending on the lipase, but...Monday morning I'm calling the eye clinic to report everything. I wasn't thinking straight yesterday--or I would have done it yesterday afternoon.:doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hey Tobes.... it's the Codester. Mom's away for the moment, so thought I'd send you some springer roo-roos, and to tell you I think now is the perfect time for some super naughtiness. Your folks would probably be thrilled to pick up a mess and it would be a blast .... you know it would. Just don't hurt that eye buddy. That would cause a bad major upset. Wish I could get over there and we could have a major bad boy party!!!


uh, Cody, this is Toby's Mom here--you need to stop posting when your Mom isn't looking sweet mischievous boy....I don't want you to give my Toby any more ideas for trouble. . I won't tell your Mom you commandeered the computer when she wasn't looking IF and ONLY IF you promise to be a good boy for her the rest of today. OK?


----------



## Claire's Friend

I have lost a dog to Rimadyl. She started eating weird things like rocks and cat litter. How long has he been taking it? Kelly was only on it for 2 weeks,


----------



## Dallas Gold

Claire's Friend said:


> I have lost a dog to Rimadyl. She started eating weird things like rocks and cat litter. How long has he been taking it? Kelly was only on it for 2 weeks,


He's been on it a little over 6 weeks, closer to 7. We had a repeat blood test done on Tuesday, along with the big digestive enzyme test that went to A&M. His comprehensive report was perfect, and the TPI/PLI showed normal cobalamin (finally ), low normal folate  and increased PLI--with the note to draw blood to rule out pancreatitis. 

That's terrible you lost her at 2 weeks. The vet yesterday said if he'd reacted to Rimadyl it usually shows in 2 weeks.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Had her sister on it for 4 years and she was fine. I had one other dog that couldn't tolerate it either. Really upset her tummy.


----------



## hubbub

I appreciate the conversations about Rimadyl. 

In the last 2 weeks, since Hannah's been off prednisone, I've noticed a HUGE difference in her mobility and was going to ask about a NSAID at our next appt.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Dallas Gold said:


> uh, Cody, this is Toby's Mom here--you need to stop posting when your Mom isn't looking sweet mischievous boy....I don't want you to give my Toby any more ideas for trouble. . I won't tell your Mom you commandeered the computer when she wasn't looking IF and ONLY IF you promise to be a good boy for her the rest of today. OK?


 
Gosh, you moms...... all of you are out to ruin a guy's fun. Ok... off to pester sisters!


----------



## Debles

Our Max was severely allergic to Rimadyl. Our old vet (whom we fired) didn't even realize it, it was us who figured it out.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I called Toby's regular veterinary clinic and asked one of his favorite nurses to catch a vet and ask about the swallowing, licking, suddenly stopping his barking in mid-bark to gag and.....eating cedar mulch outside doh::doh could mean he might be suffering upper gastro and stomach issues due to the Rimadyl--she called back and said stop the Rimadyl for 24 hours, add in 20 mg of plain Pepcid twice a day and see if things get better. I told her on Monday I would call his eye vet (who prescribed it for the surgery) to advise about everything that's going on with him. I gave him a pepcid from the pantry and then kept him inside (he is not fond of blocked doggie doors) while I went to restock my pepcid and run some other errands. I also gave him his second antihistamine dose--came back to a mellow dog...a sulky dog too, and I assumed he was feeling bad....Possible wrong assumption--as I opened the bedroom door he attacked the rug in a frenzy with his angry bee growling and pulled it up in a frenzy, until I mentioned if he'd stop he'd get a treat. That did it! He's back to resting now, but I got my Tobynator for about a minute there. :smooch:

These dogs, they sure can worry us. I feel like I do with my parents, who see multiple doctors that prescribe multiple things for the condition they are treating, and not realizing there could be an adverse reaction to some other condition another specialist is treating. Toby is prone to digestive system ills and I strongly suspect the Rimadyl may be the key to these strange things that are going on.


----------



## Debles

I agree Anne. Good for you!! Hopefully he'll feel better in a day or two. Gunner takes Zantac for his stomach issues.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I appreciate the conversations about Rimadyl.
> 
> In the last 2 weeks, since Hannah's been off prednisone, I've noticed a HUGE difference in her mobility and was going to ask about a NSAID at our next appt.


We've had 2 dogs that took Rimadyl with absolutely no ill effects. In fact Barkley was prescribed it for his cancer therapies and they ran blood work every two weeks with no blimps or concerns it was causing an issue. The vet told me they usually see effects within two weeks with dogs--I guess Toby is a late bloomer, if the Rimadyl is the cause. It may be Hannah is OK taking it, but you may want to watch her closely, read the product insert (if they don't give it to you, Google it under Rimadyl Product Information or Prescribing Information--I forgot what I typed in) so you know what may or may not happen to her. I'd probably get a blood test sooner than later. 

I may be totally off base with the Rimadyl being the culprit for Toby's issues--but wow, I sure do suspect something is up with it.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold 
Praying for Toby and you.
We had two dogs who were on Rimadyl years ago with no bad effects.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sabrina had HD and arthritis, and she was on Rimadyl for several years without any problem. We had frequent blood tests done because she also had kidney disease. 

A quick Google search took me to lots of information about drug interactions that involve Rimadyl. Prednisone, Phenobarbital, insulin, and ACE inhibitors are among them. More information is here: Rimadyl and Rimadyl for Dogs - Arthritis Pain Treatment - 1800PetMeds.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> I may be totally off base with the Rimadyl being the culprit for Toby's issues--but wow, I sure do suspect something is up with it.


I do not for moment think your off base at all. Thank you for stopping it for now. I wrote a long "politically correct, neutral as Sweden" post on how I feel about NSAID's a while back. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...scribed-deramaxx-experiences.html#post1369377

Truth be known I despise NSAID's and harbor a hatred towards them.

You and Toby are always in my thoughts and prayers. So sorry for this new issue.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

All medications have the potential to cause side effects. I think you are on target with the Rimadyl as the issue - just my gut. My Sheepies had GI issues with it (nothing new, they don't tolerate any diet/medication change), while Ben had nausea (lip licking, lack of appetite).
Hang in there, you are doing a great job with him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, I dosed Toby early this a.m. (5 a.m.) with Rimadyl--12 hours off and I'm starting to see his Tobyness come back. He bugged me non-stop to feed him early, then when I turned to put his bowl/Kongs down he jumped up to my nose and gave me a lick! Yowsers...thank goodness his hips are good. Then, after his dinner he grabbed me from behind as I was hanging up on a phone call saying "Bye"--his cue that I'm leaving. Then I got the head in the lap, and just now the "I want my Ball" chirp. I think the Pepcid may be helping already, or is it too soon? He's definitely frustrated with me this evening, so typically Toby.  The true results will probably be seen tomorrow, but for tonight I'm hopeful. He isn't swallowing as much or licking his lips and best of all he didn't cough after chirping at me. I just can't believe I'm seeing results this quickly. 

His Rimadyl dose is 50 mg in the a.m. and 50 mg in the p.m. I'm hoping, after alerting the ophthalmologist with the past week's developments, he will make an adustment back to dropping him with his anti-inflammatory drops instead of the oral anti-inflammatory. The vet we saw yesterday mentioned they never prescribe an oral steroid with an oral NSAID. Toby was on an oral and optic drop NSAID and a optic drop with a steroid component. She didn't think the drops would cause the same type of reaction--but... she was concerned and was going to discuss with his ophthalmologist. It may be this isn't such a good combination after all. Hubby wants him off the Rimadyl period. I am in agreement.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> ...I just can't believe I'm seeing results this quickly.
> 
> His Rimadyl dose is 50 mg in the a.m. and 50 mg in the p.m. I'm hoping, after alerting the ophthalmologist with the past week's developments, he will make an adustment back to dropping him with his anti-inflammatory drops instead of the oral anti-inflammatory. The vet we saw yesterday mentioned they never prescribe an oral steroid with an oral NSAID. Toby was on an oral and optic drop NSAID and a optic drop with a steroid component. She didn't think the drops would cause the same type of reaction--but... she was concerned and was going to discuss with his ophthalmologist. It may be this isn't such a good combination after all. Hubby wants him off the Rimadyl period. I am in agreement.


I'm glad you're seeing results already and not at all surprised. 

The drug interaction info was very specific that _all_ steroids interact with Rimadyl and other NSAIDs. This might be worth some additional research and/or lengthy conversation with Toby's doctors, especially since he takes multiple meds. Drug interaction studies are very rarely done for three-way interactions, which is a cause for concern. The three-way studies are harder to design and manage and they cost more. The usual justification is that three-way interactions are rare, but I just do not believe that.

Keeping Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## GoldenCamper

Pepcid does work pretty quick in my experience. Both with myself and my dogs. Don't get why it is expensive as it is though.



Dallas Gold said:


> Hubby wants him off the Rimadyl period. I am in agreement.


:curtain:


----------



## Sally's Mom

Technically with eye and ear meds you can have systemic absorption. When rimadyl first came out,we didn't know there were side effects with rimadyl. I had a case of a dog that developed hepatitis... we did not attribute it to the rimadyl until much later. However many of mine have taken it without adverse effects.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Steve, I got the generic plain stuff at Kroger and it wasn't that much IMO. I made sure to read the label to make sure it didn't have the added stuff to it, and it's hard to find these days. 

While there I went over to the pharmacy and asked how much they would charge for Interceptor--$48...sounded good, then I remembered I forgot to ask if it was a 6 month or 12 month supply.:doh: My guess is it's six-month.


----------



## Sally's Mom

With a program we have at work, you can plug in all of the drugs to see interactions. In general, you do not combine steroidal antiinflammatories with NSAID's. Years ago, we had a doggie antiinflammatories that was a combo of aspirin and prednisone.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I get famotidine... It is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Technically with eye and ear meds you can have systemic absorption. When rimadyl first came out,we didn't know there were side effects with rimadyl. I had a case of a dog that developed hepatitis... we did not attribute it to the rimadyl until much later. However many of mine have taken it without adverse effects.


That's what the vet was explaining to us yesterday--she had a dog react to two meds--one given topically for an ear infection and the other given orally for something else--one was NSAID and one was steroid. 

This is making more sense and I bet as soon as Toby's ophthalmologist hears of what Toby is experiencing he'll make a switch to all eye drops. Toby's been on the neo/poly/dex drops since he was first put into rescue at 5 months and he started the Rimadyl in September. He took some other steroid drops right after the surgery. He's probably been having upper GI issues without me noticing. :doh:  

I think most owners don't want to administer drops multiple times per day, but I'm willing to do it if that's what is necessary.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> With a program we have at work, you can plug in all of the drugs to see interactions. In general, you do not combine steroidal antiinflammatories with NSAID's. * Years ago, we had a doggie antiinflammatories that was a combo of aspirin and prednisone*.


Yikes....thank goodness that's changed.


----------



## Sally's Mom

It was called Cortaba and made by Upjohn. We also used bute in dogs.... But remember I graduated in the dark ages...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> It was called Cortaba and made by Upjohn. We also used bute in dogs.... But remember I graduated in the dark ages...


Well, since we are almost the same age, that means I also graduated in the dark ages! I remember taking a computer class in college and having to go to the big computer building, waiting and then doing something with punch cards! That's downright ancient!


----------



## lgnutah

I remember those punch cards. Then weren't there big sheets (like a continuous sheet) of computer paper with whatever you worked on got printed. You didn't have your own printer.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Dallas Gold said:


> Well, since we are almost the same age, that means I also graduated in the dark ages! I remember taking a computer class in college and having to go to the big computer building, waiting and then doing something with punch cards! That's downright ancient!


I remember those. Woe to the peron wo dropped their stack before it was run.
My stepfather worked for IBM. Every year at Thankgiving, he brought a bunch of the cards home (they weren't reusable for those who have never seen them). After painting them green, we folded them to make wreaths (similar to bows in design).


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Anne, just catching up on everything since my last post yesterday afternoon. Wow, I sure hope that the pepcid continues to help poor Toby. You have had quite a 24 hour period since I last read what was going on with him. Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers.

As far as computers go, I think I have you and Sally's mom beat...no computers when I was in college (late 60's), I'm really old....


----------



## Dallas Gold

BajaOklahoma said:


> I remember those. Woe to the peron wo dropped their stack before it was run.
> My stepfather worked for IBM. Every year at Thankgiving, he brought a bunch of the cards home (they weren't reusable for those who have never seen them). After painting them green, we folded them to make wreaths (similar to bows in design).


Very creative use of those cards! Wish there were digital cameras back then () to photograph it! 

I remember my class was really basic, teaching Basic I believe (I also remember Fortran and Cobol were taught). My problems were so simple that I could do the math in my head faster than I could get it done via computer! I didn't like that class but it was a graduation requirement. Then I married a computer genius!


----------



## Dallas Gold

cathyjobray said:


> Anne, just catching up on everything since my last post yesterday afternoon. Wow, I sure hope that the pepcid continues to help poor Toby. You have had quite a 24 hour period since I last read what was going on with him. Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> As far as computers go, I think I have you and Sally's mom beat...no computers when I was in college (late 60's), I'm really old....


Well, you didn't miss anything, believe me! You at least had the experience of all the trauma and drama of the 60s and the campus demonstrations, sit ins, etc!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby seems to be better already. Looking back last week there were incidents of burping, which Toby never did before--he even looked surprised when he let out one. He slept well too. It's still probably too soon to say if it's the Rimadyl but the Pepcid is definitely calming the licking and the constant swallowing. He had periodic bursts of energy last night as well, which I think means he's feeling better. 

I guess we'll need to do a few more repeat lipase tests to make sure those levels return to normal.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good update, so nice to read Toby is doing better, burst of energy is good sign on long road to recovery. Hope you guys have a good day today.


----------



## Dallas Gold

He just barked at his favorite tormentor, the front yard squirrel, and he didn't gag, cough, stop mid-bark or anything--just plain barking for fun.  He's trying to rub his eyes between our sofa cushions more but it's very windy with lots of pollens in the air and I think this may be allergy related only, not anything worse (though my eyes are miserable too). He's homebound now due to the high winds. Rain tomorrow will wash some of them out of the atmosphere! 

I'm cautiously optimistic that the Rimadyl was the source of some of his issues. Now, if we could only figure out the cause and solution to the low eye pressures.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Eye pressure can also be affected by medications. For instance, kids on allergy medications can have trouble passing the vision screening, so we repeat it in two weeks when they are, hopefully, off the allergy meds. It is amazing to me, but it does work.


----------



## Dallas Gold

BajaOklahoma said:


> Eye pressure can also be affected by medications. For instance, kids on allergy medications can have trouble passing the vision screening, so we repeat it in two weeks when they are, hopefully, off the allergy meds. It is amazing to me, but it does work.


Do you know or remember if allergy meds decrease eye pressures? 

I'm calling the eye clinic tomorrow--I'll ask if I can remember to ask! Wouldn't that be something. If so Toby will be up a creek with these pollens and no real reliable way to bathe him or wash his eyes out yet.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I'm not sure. Some allergy meds increase blood pressure, some make you feel dryer. It depends on the meds.

Here is a picture of the computer punch card wreath in red - not mine nor my picture.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bunchofpants/2603910/


----------



## Dallas Gold

BajaOklahoma said:


> I'm not sure. Some allergy meds increase blood pressure, some make you feel dryer. It depends on the meds.
> 
> Here is a picture of the computer punch card wreath in red - not mine nor my picture.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bunchofpants/2603910/


That is so cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldensmum

Good to hear about Toby, that pesky squirrel had better watch out now that Toby has got the bark back

Sending hugs


----------



## Claire's Friend

Glad to hear Toby is feeling better. He doesn't have over all high blood pressure does he?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Claire's Friend said:


> Glad to hear Toby is feeling better. He doesn't have over all high blood pressure does he?


He does, which is making things such a puzzle--his blood pressures are high to high normal, he's on blood pressure meds and those meds lowered his heart rate this week to 60, 68 and then 90 on Tuesday. It was up to 110 on Friday, with pressures (MAPs) in the upper 100s. Why he has low eye pressure and high blood pressure is strange and I've not gotten an answer about it from his veterinarians. He's had all the recent blood work, and urinalysis that indicates no underlying primary issues for the hypertension. He's been given a sonogram every 6 months for some other issues and nothing shows up as a cause. His ophthalmologist put him on the medications one month before the surgery and told me some anecdotal research indicates the particular medication he is on is protective of the retinas.


----------



## Claire's Friend

So frustrating !!! I just want to say how sorry I am you are having to deal with this. Toby is such a lucky guy to have you for a Mom. It's sounds like you are doing everything. I wish I could do something to help. You both are in my prayers.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Update: Keep Your Dog's Medical Reports!!!*

I've kept all of my dogs' medical reports for the past few years, especially Toby's eye exam reports. I purge after they go to the Bridge. Last year I got tired of all the paper, scanned them into my computer with a portable scanner, and uploaded them to the cloud, just in case I ever needed to review them. I just pulled up the cloud and went through all of the eye exam reports (yearly since 2004) and guess what? Toby's eye pressures vary year to year and always have. His highest before the surgery was 17 and he generally ranged between 10-14 in one eye and 9-11 or so in the other eye, but on one occasion it was noted as soft with a reading of 9 and another it was TSTM, which I assume means Too Soft To Measure. In every case the prognosis was good, except on the TSTM and he was given a fair. 

Looking at this I have a new perspective on Toby's history before the surgery. I'm still concerned, but I don't think I can entirely blame his hypertension medication for the decrease in pressures. 

I'm now about to go through his lab reports to see if there is a trend since starting the rimadyl, though I doubt it--his liver enzymes were well within normal ranges for this lab. 

I'm most interested in the A&M lab reports for his PLI tests, which we started this year. 

Moral of the story--keep those reports they give you after your veterinary visits. If your vet doesn't give them to you, ask for them and then file them away or scan them in, just keep them. They may come in very handy one day!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How is the Toby doing this a.m.?


----------



## Debles

Thanks Anne. I keep all my dogs vet reports in files, I still have Selka's . Can't make myself get rid of them.

Hope Toby feels better today.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad Toby feels like barking at the squirrel.:smooch:
I sure hope and pray he continues to improve.:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is frisky on his morning walk and very conversational with his favorite tormentor--front yard squirrel. 

I just called his eye clinic and then my vet to get labs sent over. The ophthalmologist/staff will review and see if Toby can come off the Rimadyl or if he needs to get another one. So it's wait and see now. 

I feel like we got lucky and caught this before it got more serious. It was just coincidence he was due for this special A&M gastro lab test and I actually put it off a month to give him a chance to recover from the cataract surgery. Had we done it in early October it probably would not have shown the PLI elevation and we would continue to give him the drug not knowing he was reacting. He wasn't due for his comprehensive blood test until January--but I wanted it early because I wanted to make sure the Rimadyl wasn't causing liver enzyme elevations--go figure he'd get a pancreas enzyme elevation which is not measured in the routine blood testing.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I thought this link might help? DogAware.com Articles: Pancreatitis in Dogs

And part of the same link above, but jumping to fish oil sups helping with pancreitis (sp)

DogAware.com Articles: Pancreatitis in Dogs

Keep barking at those squirrels Toby, good boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> I thought this link might help? DogAware.com Articles: Pancreatitis in Dogs
> 
> And part of the same link above, but jumping to fish oil sups helping with pancreitis (sp)
> 
> DogAware.com Articles: Pancreatitis in Dogs
> 
> Keep barking at those squirrels Toby, good boy.


Steve, this is a fabulous comprehensive article. Thank you so much for the link! It sounds like his regular vet is doing the right thing in the tests she ordered once we got the PLI results back. 

His liver enzymes, kidney function and other tests (including TLI, cobalamin and folate-- a first!!) were all absolutely normal. It was just this PLI that doubled in 2 months. The article mentioned acute pancreatitis as 3 to 5 times above normal--we definitely aren't there and Toby's appetite is just fine thank goodness. 

My guess is he'll get another IDEXX test on Friday and we'll continue to monitor his levels for the next few weeks.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I heard back from the ophthalmology clinic. One of the techs discussed Toby's issues with another ophthalmologist and she thought we could safely stop the Rimadyl permanently, keep up with his eye medications and the pepcid and keep his appointment with his regular veterinarian on Friday for follow up on both the eye pressures, blood pressure/heart rate issue, GI issues and increased PLI issue. 

I feel much better!! Toby, well, Toby is back to his normal self too!


----------



## mylissyk

Dallas Gold said:


> I heard back from the ophthalmology clinic. One of the techs discussed Toby's issues with another ophthalmologist and she thought we could safely stop the Rimadyl permanently, keep up with his eye medications and the pepcid and keep his appointment with his regular veterinarian on Friday for follow up on both the eye pressures, blood pressure/heart rate issue, GI issues and increased PLI issue.
> 
> I feel much better!! Toby, well, Toby is back to his normal self too!


I'm glad you feel better, and Toby too!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby, well, Toby is back to his normal self too!


This seems like the best news of all! I hope everything else gets back to normal quickly


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

SO SO glad to hear that you both are feeling better!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> This seems like the best news of all! I hope everything else gets back to normal quickly


Some great news that got lost in all the drama over his increased lipase level is that the amounts of cobalamin and folate supplementation we increased brought his levels into the normal range for the very first time. We started testing him in January this year and we finally know what we need to do (twice a month cobalamin injections and a daily folic acid supplement). He no longer qualifies for the A&M IBD Research Study--woo hoo!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Hooray for all the good news and good wishes and prayers for continued improvement.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Some great news that got lost in all the drama over his increased lipase level is that the amounts of cobalamin and folate supplementation we increased brought his levels into the normal range for the very first time. We started testing him in January this year and we finally know what we need to do (twice a month cobalamin injections and a daily folic acid supplement). He no longer qualifies for the A&M IBD Research Study--woo hoo!!


Ok, ok....so this may be the *BEST* news, but Toby being back to normal is the most *COMFORTING *news


----------



## Claire's Friend

:banana::banana::banana::banana::yipee:


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

So glad for Toby's GOOD NEWS!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Well, that's good news, all the way around!
SO glad to hear that you're both feeling better!


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad things are finally calming down and looking up for you guys.


----------



## coppers-mom

How's the tobynator today? I hope he is doing well and giving the tree rat a hard time.


----------



## Dallas Gold

He is absolutely fine! Barking up a storm, active as usual, always wanting me to do something or another. He's looking for his squirrel friend right now. He just upturned the bedroom rug for me. 

His Tick Borne Panel came back--no TBD--yay! His spec. lipase test came back normal too. I'm beginning to think his coffee counter surfing incident may have caused an increase in the lipase and he was recovered enough when the blood was drawn for the second test to be normal. I'm relieved as all get out, will discuss on Friday at his vet appointment, but just the same he's off the Rimadyl for the time being as a precaution. The pollens calmed a little bit yesterday and his eyes looked better to me. I'm cutting the allergy meds down in hopes that increases his eye pressures a bit.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear the good news! Hope Fridays news will be as good. Hugs for the Tobynator!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Great news! Penny went nuts for a 'bushy-tailed tree kitty' yesterday too. I finally took her out on a leash so she could bark and send him flying. Then of course we had to retrace all his little footsteps!


----------



## Debles

Very grateful for GOOD NEWS!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## goldensmum

Wow - good news at last, sending hugs for Toby


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad he is back to his usual spunky self!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Belle's Mom said:


> So glad he is back to his usual spunky self!!


Yes, I put the bedroom rug back in place and he decided to pull it up on both ends and just rest in the middle. His "Dad" will be coming home in about an hour--thought I'd leave it for him to deal with.  My Tobynator is back! Just need those eye pressures to be in the normal range again. It will be 7 weeks tomorrow since the surgery--a very long 7 weeks too.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Wonderful news !!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just checking on Toby boy and I see good news. I am so happy for you and your boy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope all of you had a restful night and that Toby has a good day today.


----------



## goldensrbest

Glad to hear, your guy is doing well


----------



## coppers-mom

Hooray for Tobynator!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk

Dallas Gold said:


> He is absolutely fine! Barking up a storm, active as usual, always wanting me to do something or another. He's looking for his squirrel friend right now. He just upturned the bedroom rug for me.
> 
> His Tick Borne Panel came back--no TBD--yay! His spec. lipase test came back normal too. I'm beginning to think his coffee counter surfing incident may have caused an increase in the lipase and he was recovered enough when the blood was drawn for the second test to be normal. I'm relieved as all get out, will discuss on Friday at his vet appointment, but just the same he's off the Rimadyl for the time being as a precaution. The pollens calmed a little bit yesterday and his eyes looked better to me. I'm cutting the allergy meds down in hopes that increases his eye pressures a bit.


Great news! Do you feel like you can stop holding your breath now? It's always such a relief when things get back to normal.


----------



## Dallas Gold

mylissyk said:


> Great news! Do you feel like you can stop holding your breath now? It's always such a relief when things get back to normal.


He's not totally in the clear on his eyes yet--his pressures are still too low, according to both his ophthalmologist and his veterinarian. Too soft eyes/low pressures can lead to retinal detachment and vision loss for post-cataract patients. His were barely readable last Friday at 5 and 7-8 (ish) according to the regular veterinarian. She thinks they need to be in the low teens at a minimum, as does his eye doc. We go back tomorrow to his regular vet for a pressure check and then his next appointment is Dec 5 with his ophthalmologist unless I'm told to take him back sooner. What keeps me thinking positive about this is he's had pressures as low as 9 before and they came up (before the surgery) and he definitely sees things--and moves his eyes when we move objects around. As soon as the pressures are up and the fibrin in one eye is resolved (it's going down, just takes time), he will be released for extreme sports--and that's when we'll be doing the happy dances all the way to his ball chasing field! 

As far as the digestive enzyme issues--yes-- I am definitely relieved! One more retest in 6 months and if that is good--we know we've got the magic dosing solution for him.

We'll be switching his diet to a prescription food, but I'm intentionally waiting until after Thanksgiving--don't want to cause a bunch of problems on top of the last couple of weeks.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> He's not totally in the clear on his eyes yet--his pressures are still too low, according to both his ophthalmologist and his veterinarian. Too soft eyes/low pressures can lead to retinal detachment and vision loss for post-cataract patients. His were barely readable last Friday at 5 and 7-8 (ish) according to the regular veterinarian. She thinks they need to be in the low teens at a minimum, as does his eye doc. We go back tomorrow to his regular vet for a pressure check and then his next appointment is Dec 5 with his ophthalmologist unless I'm told to take him back sooner. What keeps me thinking positive about this is he's had pressures as low as 9 before and they came up (before the surgery) and he definitely sees things--and moves his eyes when we move objects around. As soon as the pressures are up and the fibrin in one eye is resolved (it's going down, just takes time), he will be released for extreme sports--and that's when we'll be doing the happy dances all the way to his ball chasing field!
> 
> As far as the digestive enzyme issues--yes-- I am definitely relieved! One more retest in 6 months and if that is good--we know we've got the magic dosing solution for him.
> 
> We'll be switching his diet to a prescription food, but I'm intentionally waiting until after Thanksgiving--don't want to cause a bunch of problems on top of the last couple of weeks.


I'm so excited for you all! I trust there will be lots of tennis balls and squirrel chasing on the horizon!


----------



## lucysmum

Hugs and kisses for Toby. Xxx


----------



## Laurie

Soooooooooo glad to hear Toby is back to being himself and feeling better!!!!!

Time to relax with a glass of wine !!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*A Ball From Barkley??*



Many of you know Toby has a knack for finding tennis balls on our walks. I'm not sure why so many are abandoned on the streets, especially since there are no tennis courts around, but he can find and snatch them in the dark! He picked one up on the day after we euthanized Barkley for his cancer and I told Toby that it was a sign, a Ball from Barkley, to tell him all was OK at the Bridge and he was watching over us. Ever since then I've joked and commented that it's a Ball From Barkley whenever Toby finds a ball.  Today, well, I think Mr. Barkley was having some fun, because this is what he tossed down for Toby to covet:



















Obviously it was a ball that got away from some children, so we left it where we found it, but Toby sure did enjoy finding it and trying to put it in his mouth. 

My Bridge Boy still has his sense of humor and remembers our conversation right before he left when I asked him to send me a sign. :smooch::smooch:

If you look at his flank in the bottom photo you can see the one area of funky fur that happened after his surgery. We think its a reaction to the sedation because we've been told dogs usually blow coats after long sedations and surgeries. His thyroid is normal at the moment.

Finally, he got so excited he made himself a leash wedgie!


----------



## magiclover

Anne I am so happy that Toby is feeling better! I know everything isn't totally resolved but it is great to hear that things look good. Hugs to you and Toby!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Anne, he looks great! I laughed when I saw the ball that Barkley sent him.... Glad he had another good day.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Today, well, I think Mr. Barkley was having some fun, because this is what he tossed down for Toby to covet.....
> 
> ....Finally, he got so excited he made himself a leash wedgie!


I think Toby looks great! So alert and pointing out that the ball obvious had no clear owner - finders keepers  What sort of harness is that he's wearing?

My neighbor's labs LOVE basketballs. I think there are 6 different ones in their yard (in addition to several soccer balls and numerous jolly balls of various sizes). They play with them until they pop them and then play withe the "parts" :doh: 

PS - I can't wait to have a chance to casually say leash wedgie!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I think Toby looks great! So alert and pointing out that the ball obvious had no clear owner - finders keepers  What sort of harness is that he's wearing?
> 
> My neighbor's labs LOVE basketballs. I think there are 6 different ones in their yard (in addition to several soccer balls and numerous jolly balls of various sizes). They play with them until they pop them and then play withe the "parts" :doh:
> 
> PS - I can't wait to have a chance to casually say leash wedgie!!


It's an Easy Walk Harness. The leash attachment is in the front. I hope you find a good chance to use the term leash wedgie!


----------



## Deber

The picture of Toby with his ball made me want to cry, then want to do a Happy Dance! He looks so good. Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow and honestly feel he is on the road to recovery and all the fun things this means. Yes Barkley is still watching over his brother.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, he looks so great!! :smooch:

Glad to see he is doing so well, and clearly enjoying life! Barkley Balls and all!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We just had Toby’s recheck today at his regular vets. Everyone was surprised at how good he looked and felt. The only difference: elimination of Rimadyl and addition of Pepcid. His blood pressure was perfect and his heart rate was 110. His eye pressures were 5 and 5, not so hot. We are planning another recheck next Friday. His vet wants me to not give him his antihistamine that morning since we are going to investigate to see if it may be causing the lower pressures. Hopefully we’ll get this worked out. She did a few periphery vision tests and he passed. Yay! She said even though his pressures are low, the cornea didn’t feel as soft today and that is good. We are keeping him off Rimdayl and keeping him on the Pepcid.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Glad he is feeling well.....just wish those darn pressures would bump up a hair.....


----------



## goldensmum

Toby, you are looking great, hope you keep finding the tennis balls


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad the news is good! You and Toby deserve the best.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear the news on Toby. Just checking in as we had my dad at emergency all day. He is fine. Just a little scare. Hugs for Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Glad to hear the news on Toby. Just checking in as we had my dad at emergency all day. He is fine. Just a little scare. Hugs for Toby.


I'm glad your Dad is OK, hope you are--and hope you can get some rest. Elder care can be exhausting for caregivers. HUGS...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Toby looks great and it seems he feels good too. You guys have a good weekend.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How did Toby do today?


----------



## coppers-mom

I LOVE the pictures of Toby with the big ball from Barkley.
It really made me smile.

I'm glad he is feeling well and having fun. Big hugs and kisses to your pretty boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> How did Toby do today?


Cathy, Toby continues to act like he's feeling so much better and that means he's more mischievous, just like our "normal" Toby. I'm not sure if it's the elimination of the Rimadyl or the addition of the Pepcid. My gut tells me it's the Pepcid though (pun intended). 

His eyes look pretty good to me, but until the fibrin is dissolved and his pressures normalize I will always wonder and worry--we simply love him and want the very best for him. :smooch: 

Our current dilemma is giving him a bath. He needs one to get all the pollens and dirt/pollution off of him, but outdoor baths run the risk of him trying to rub his face on the ground and hurting his eyes. His ophthalmologist was very clear about this being a huge risk. Indoor baths aren't much better as he tears across rugs and rubs his face--I'm thinking rug burns aren't exactly what his eyes/face need right now. Professional grooming--I was told they could be extra careful with his face, but..... I just don't have faith the groomers understand the risks involved with hot dryers in his eyes/face and I can't do it yet (a peace of mind thing). So, hubby and I may give him a pre-thanksgiving bath on Wednesday (assuming it's warm), with his head cone on and just bathe his torso from the cone back. I'll do a soft washcloth to the face and use my ear cleaner on his ears after he's dry. That just leaves the ear fur without being cleaned.


----------



## Debles

We can't give Gunner a bath for awhile due to his eye wound and last year the baths when he had the irritated skin didn't seem to help much. Do you wipe Toby off every time he comes in with a damp cloth? I've heard that helps. I am just hoping now that it's below freezing here it will help!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Debles said:


> We can't give Gunner a bath for awhile due to his eye wound and last year the baths when he had the irritated skin didn't seem to help much. Do you wipe Toby off every time he comes in with a damp cloth? I've heard that helps. I am just hoping now that it's below freezing here it will help!!!


Yes, we wipe him down with a microfiber cloth and I think that's kept him from becoming really rank--it's been 7 weeks since his bath so....

It's going to be 80 today so the pollens will be re-growing here!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Toby is such a lucky guy to have you and your DH taking such fine care of him.:You_Rock_

Around here there are some self-service dog salons that provide a walk-in raised tub, warm water from hand-held nozzles, towels, etc. The cost is much less than professional grooming, too, and the staff will lend a hand when it's needed. If there is anything similar near you, that might be a happy alternative. :wave:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucy, that is a very good idea. We have a dog bath place fairly close to the house--we will definitely look into that!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping Toby continues to feel better and good luck with his bath....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Hoping Toby continues to feel better and good luck with his bath....


He's looking at me today and telling me he really doesn't stink, it's just my imagination. :no:


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Have you tried those pre-moistened bath wipes? I love the 'earthbath' grooming wipes. Maybe something like that would be good enough for now, so you could put the bath off for a little while...?


----------



## Dallas Gold

LifeOfRiley said:


> Have you tried those pre-moistened bath wipes? I love the 'earthbath' grooming wipes. Maybe something like that would be good enough for now, so you could put the bath off for a little while...?


I've got some waterless shampoo spray here--I'll try it out!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Toby probably wants to say: Aren't boys supposed to be rough and tumble and stinky?


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> He's looking at me today and telling me he really doesn't stink, it's just my imagination. :no:


He's probably saying, "I smell like a dog. You didn't want a dog?"


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, it's going to be warmish today near 70--and I need to hose down some of my stuff--like my pool cover....so, I think we're going to get the old cone of shame out, put it on Toby and wash everything behind the cone, then towel him down. Let's hope this works. It's a day shy of 8 weeks since his surgery--it's time!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Good luck!! To you, DH and Toby - keep us posted as this could produce a funny story that you will remember for years to come.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

If it's any consolation Tobster, it's bath day here too. After a week of boarding, our girls need a spa day. And of course your partner in crime Cody gets one too!


----------



## goldensmum

Just checking in to see how Toby is doing - did he get his bath?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is 3/4 clean and smelling good and 1/4 not bathed and needing some cleaning. It's absolutely beautiful today--we were out draining our pool (for the 3rd time since June) thanks to a hydraulic motor seal that failed and leaked hydraulic oil into the water--yuk. I was in the pool scrubbing the sides like a crazy person and hubby was jet spraying the cover. It was so warm that I put the old cone back on Toby and took him out and we did the bath on everything outside of the cone. Then I towel dried him like crazy and we walked him for almost 2 miles to dry him off--He looks and smells good, and surprisingly he willingly let me put his cone back on--but he got his revenge on our walk with lots of back side ramming! 

He's home, brownies (for the DH) are in the oven and I'm refilling my pool once again. Things are good! 

Oh, and as we were bathing Toby we watched the idiot kids next door (the ones who shot arrows in a neighbor's garage when Mom left them home alone--at ages 7 and 9) throw their baseball bat over the fence and hit our sailboat parked in the back yard. That bat is staying there until after the holidays--sheesh--it could have hurt us or Toby. They didn't bother to come over and ask for it, meaning they know they shouldn't be throwing bats like that. I really wish these boys would grow up and go to college already, assuming they have brains..sometimes I wonder..


----------



## hubbub

So glad Toby is "mostly" clean! There's nothing quite like a stinky dog.  

Our former neighbor's kids were always tossing toys (balls, plastic bats, etc) and sometimes sticks and pine cones (when they were supposed to be cleaning up the yard) over the fence. I started giving the toys to Hannah for a while and she would happily chew on them - sometimes, I'd toss the chewed up toys back over the fence.  I'm awful.

OOOooOO - fresh brownies! I'll have to see if I have the stuff to make some - I don't want to go anywhere near a grocery store right now!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> So glad Toby is "mostly" clean! There's nothing quite like a stinky dog.
> 
> Our former neighbor's kids were always tossing toys (balls, plastic bats, etc) and sometimes sticks and pine cones (when they were supposed to be cleaning up the yard) over the fence. I started giving the toys to Hannah for a while and she would happily chew on them - sometimes, I'd toss the chewed up toys back over the fence.  I'm awful.
> 
> OOOooOO - fresh brownies! I'll have to see if I have the stuff to make some - I don't want to go anywhere near a grocery store right now!


I've had the "conversation" with the boys' mother about hard balls going over our fence and into our yard as well as the warning that if an arrow finds its way in our backyard I'll call 911 first and let the police contact her about things--the deer target and bow and arrow were put away after that conversation. This was a heavy bat--hubby watched the boys throw it on their roof one day while he was out enjoying the afternoon so Mom already knows what these kids are doing--she's overwhelmed, but really, they do need some discipline and they also need to understand what they are doing could injure someone. I still haven't gotten a phone call or email asking us to go look for the bat, which means the boys won't tell their Mom :no:. I'll return it to the front door with a note saying it was tossed over into our yard and hit our boat--but I want some peace and quiet this weekend so I'll just wait until Sunday evening.

They always throw over a nerf ball too and Toby did chew some of it once before they told me it was on our property. :uhoh:


----------



## goldensmum

Good to hear about Toby getting his revenge on you - he sounds as if he is now in full control of the cone and make it do what he wants it to do.

As for the bat - stick a bandage on your head and return the bat when you know that Mum is going to be there and tell her that you had to have stitches because of her little morons:--evil:.

hugs to Toby and his devoted servants


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldensmum said:


> Good to hear about Toby getting his revenge on you - he sounds as if he is now in full control of the cone and make it do what he wants it to do.
> 
> As for the bat - stick a bandage on your head and return the bat when you know that Mum is going to be there and tell her that you had to have stitches because of her little morons:--evil:.
> 
> hugs to Toby and his devoted servants


Oh, don't tempt me on the "bat"boys!!  They still haven't asked for it back. 

Toby is feeling so much better these days. He was very mischievous today with our bedroom rug--turning it up right in front of us and being defiant about it. It seems he was frustrated when we dressed for Thanksgiving lunch and was going to express his displeasure about our impending departure! We gave him a nice long walk when we got back.


----------



## tobysmommy

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby is feeling so much better these days. He was very mischievous today with our bedroom rug--turning it up right in front of us and being defiant about it. It seems he was frustrated when we dressed for Thanksgiving lunch and was going to express his displeasure about our impending departure! We gave him a nice long walk when we got back.


Hmmm... I think I know another Toby who would do that sort of thing...  I'm so glad your Toby-boy is feeling better.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wish you guys Happy Thanksgiving. I am glad Toby is doing well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sigh....took Toby to the regular vets to get his pressures checked and they were either 3 (with 5% error) or 36 (with 5% error). It was noisy and chaotic there today so we are going back later this afternoon, when the x-ray room is open, to do another check. 

On the other hand, his blood pressure was perfect.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I was just checking in for an update on Toby's visit today.
That's great news about his blood pressure! I hope you can get some better answers this afternoon, on the other. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just got back from Toby's second recheck. We did it in the x-ray room, which is next to the surgical suite, and I had a window looking into that while we waited--I was impressed with the care the nursing staff gave a medium sized lab mix dog prepping him for surgery of some sort. Wow! 

Anyway, the pressures are:
4 and 5 (5% margin of error) in the left
18 and 19 (5% margin of error) in the right

Based on the rapid increase in pressures in the right eye in one week, his vet thinks we should call the eye clinic Monday morning, which I already planned to do. Actually, I called before the 2nd exam today and they were closed for the long weekend. I didn't think it warranted getting an ophthalmologist to call me back so we will wait until monday. She gave me some signs to look for just in case, but neither of us think it will happen. Toby was a trooper! It amazes me how sweet and angelic he can be while being poked and prodded in the eyes! 

Keep us in your prayers and thoughts--until we know that everything is OK. I think I will always worry about his eye pressures--they don't warn you that you will always worry about them after the surgery.


----------



## Debles

I know what you mean Anne. I was constantly freaked out about Gunnie's eyes, still concerned about his only eye now since he does have uveitis/glaucoma in that eye also.
Sending lots of prayers for Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Debles said:


> I know what you mean Anne. I was constantly freaked out about Gunnie's eyes, still concerned about his only eye now since he does have uveitis/glaucoma in that eye also.
> Sending lots of prayers for Toby!


Thanks! I know there are actually people who take their dogs through cataract surgery and claim it was a "breeze", and I don't know how they can say that because there is always that risk of a retinal detachment or other things like post-surgical glaucoma, uveitis, etc. I will be concerned about Toby's eyes for the rest of his life and I've come to terms with it. I mentioned this to his vet--about how I'll always wonder-- and she said it's OK and normal to do so given we brought him through the surgery and want the best for him. 

It was interesting because she had trouble getting the pressures until I started giving him a little gentle tummy rub during the readings:smooch:. He loves his mamma's gentle touch!! :smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> ...Keep us in your prayers and thoughts--until we know that everything is OK. I think I will always worry about his eye pressures--they don't warn you that you will always worry about them after the surgery.


Definitely holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers. We worry about them day in and day out, whether or not they have surgery. Isn't that part of loving them?


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Definitely holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers. We worry about them day in and day out, whether or not they have surgery. Isn't that part of loving them?


It is a part of loving them; however, I was told by a forum member that I was too stressed out about this surgery. I didn't understand why this person would think I would NOT worry afterwards!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> Keep us in your prayers and thoughts--until we know that everything is OK. I think I will always worry about his eye pressures--they don't warn you that you will always worry about them after the surgery.


Done and done. Prayers for Toby.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I couldn't imagine getting through ANY kind of surgery without worrying and being stressed out.
Toby (and you) are in my thoughts and prayers, of course.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Having a dog and do not to worry don't go together. Keeping Toby in my prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

There was some fun yesterday during the visit. They were full to the rafters with boarding dogs for the holidays and it was pretty loud with barks, meows and hubbub of workers. The clinic bird has been fairly quiet since arriving there in 2010, but every once in a while he will start talking or whistle. Barkley LOVED that bird and the bird LOVED Barkley back. I put the memorial stone we bought to memorialize him next to the bird cage because I knew Barkley would like that. Yesterday we were in an exam room on the same side as the bird cage and as I walked by with Toby the bird starting giving me the cat call whistle and saying Hello hello!! Nothing like a bird whistling and calling out after you as you walk by!:smooch: Then he proceeded to serenade us in the exam room with songs and whistling! Toby was enthralled. The exam room door has a window to look into the hallway and he was glued to it looking towards the birdcage! I figured Barkley was channeling through that bird to us yesterday!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just catching up on Toby's vet appointments. Sorry you had the scare with him. Hope you get some answers on Monday with the specialist. The bird story was really neat. Lots of prayers coming your way.... Hugs for you and Toby.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> I just got back from Toby's second recheck. We did it in the x-ray room, which is next to the surgical suite, and I had a window looking into that while we waited--I was impressed with the care the nursing staff gave a medium sized lab mix dog prepping him for surgery of some sort. Wow!
> 
> Anyway, the pressures are:
> 4 and 5 (5% margin of error) in the left
> 18 and 19 (5% margin of error) in the right
> 
> Based on the rapid increase in pressures in the right eye in one week, his vet thinks we should call the eye clinic Monday morning, which I already planned to do. Actually, I called before the 2nd exam today and they were closed for the long weekend. I didn't think it warranted getting an ophthalmologist to call me back so we will wait until monday. She gave me some signs to look for just in case, but neither of us think it will happen. Toby was a trooper! It amazes me how sweet and angelic he can be while being poked and prodded in the eyes!
> 
> Keep us in your prayers and thoughts--until we know that everything is OK. I think I will always worry about his eye pressures--they don't warn you that you will always worry about them after the surgery.


You guys are definitely in my thoughts. I hope the specialist can give you some clear answers tomorrow. I'd be just as worried as you. You do everything you possibly can for them - but there's always the stuff we can't prevent. He's lucky to have such a caring person in his life!


----------



## hotel4dogs

you are ALWAYS in my thoughts and prayers, more so now that usual.


----------



## hubbub

:crossfing:crossfing I hope you guys get better news tomorrow.

I don't think I'll ever quit worrying about Hannah - I'm always checking medications, looking for more information, and asking tons of questions - repeatedly. (I think they probably regret giving me an email address ). 

Over the past several weeks, I've been told a few things about Hannah and her care that were really unsettling. I've been known to put my foot in my mouth occasionally, but - well, anyway - I think I've got to take care of my charges to the best of my ability and for goodness sakes that means watching for signs of problems throughout their lives, not just during recovery periods. 

I loved the story of the bird at the clinic. It's those sort of magical moments that we're often in too big a hurry to notice that really move me


----------



## Debles

I can't believe someone thought you were overreacting about the surgery!! I was a mess over Gunner's enuculation surgery!!! Even though I know he feels good now, I still feel so bad for him. He's one of my babies.

Prayers for Toby tomorrow!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good luck tomorrow, you are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you and Toby in our thoughts and prayers for tomorrow as well. It does sound like Barkley was channeling through the bird!


----------



## Belle's Mom

So sorry - has been crazy all weekend and just saw this.....we are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks everyone--I'm just calling the clinic today to see if I can get him in for a pressure check and if it's as off and variable as it was last Friday, then I'll see if we can schedule an appointment with an ophthalmologist sooner than next week's appointment. I haven't seen any signs that he is in distress (which is good) other than when his Dad came in at 9 p.m. last night (after his annual recurrent training for his job) and Toby didn't greet him in his normal fashion--he was in a sleepy mode--but it was surprising. Mondays after holiday weekends are probably the worst for veterinary clinics, so I may not get in until tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Debles said:


> I can't believe someone thought you were overreacting about the surgery!! I was a mess over Gunner's enuculation surgery!!! Even though I know he feels good now, I still feel so bad for him. He's one of my babies.
> 
> Prayers for Toby tomorrow!!!


I know! I guess everyone has different levels of worry and concern, but.... I refuse to compromise my right to worry and be concerned about my boy! I just kept on singing the verses to a song popular in the 60s by an artist named Joe South called "Walk a Mile in my shoes".


----------



## magiclover

Thinking about you and Toby today!


----------



## coppers-mom

The bird story sure made me smile.

I worry excessively now I know, but I don't know how to stop. I do know that sometimes my worrying over Copper caused me to keep searching until I found an answer that would help. I don't doubt that your loss of Barkley is part of what makes you worry so much, but I do think you will be more likely to find a way to help Toby because you worry so much and are always on the lookout for the least little indication that something is not just right.

I am quite surprised at how variable Toby's pressures were/are. Any chance the equipment is faulty? I can only hope so. The mental picture of Toby settling down with tummy rubs is sooooooo cute.:smooch:

Big hugs and prayers for you two today.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

OK friends, prayers please....we are going to be at the eye clinic at 11:30 this morning to do a pressure recheck with a nurse/tech, then if there is an issue we will determine if he needs to see an ophthalmologist sooner than his next appointment. I'm praying for normal pressures (and a faulty machine and/or technique at the regular veterinary clinic!). :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> The bird story sure made me smile.
> 
> I worry excessively now I know, but I don't know how to stop. I do know that sometimes my worrying over Copper caused me to keep searching until I found an answer that would help. I don't doubt that your loss of Barkley is part of what makes you worry so much, but I do think you will be more likely to find a way to help Toby because you worry so much and are always on the lookout for the least little indication that something is not just right.
> 
> I am quite surprised at how variable Toby's pressures were/are. Any chance the equipment is faulty? I can only hope so. The mental picture of Toby settling down with tummy rubs is sooooooo cute.:smooch:
> 
> Big hugs and prayers for you two today.:smooch:


My biggest hope right now is normal pressures, which would definitely mean faulty machine or technique at his regular veterinary clinic.... believe me, both hubby and I have our suspicions about the regular clinic--guess that's why they have specialists!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Praying that Toby has normal pressures.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

We'll be thinking about you guys -- hoping and praying for normal pressures! :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of Toby today, and hope you get good news!


----------



## hubbub

Ditto everyone else's good wishes


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfingfor good news on Toby today.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are back from the eye clinic. The pressures are 5 (left eye) and 6 (right eye). They are still low (lower than the last exam there as well), but better than the crazy ultra low (3??) and ultra high ( 36 and 49?) readings we got last Friday. This was a nurse visit and as soon as she started taking the pressures I knew the problem was the technique used at the regular veterinary clinic. :doh: I asked the nurse why she was very careful not to touch anywhere around the neck or head and she said because putting pressure on the neck/collar area actually increases pressures! No wonder!! Both the vet and her nurse last Friday had Toby’s head in a vise grip! The nurse went on to tell me they have different techniques for different breeds of dogs (boxers/pugs get treated differently) and even cats (on their backs). I love our regular veterinarian team—they’ve saved our dogs lives on more than one occasion….but, they aren’t ophthalmologists. :no: We are sticking to ophthalmology readings for the future. If I get nervous about anything we will just make the trek to the eye clinic and be grateful they are so nice and will check it any time I feel nervous or concerned. I will not say anything to our regular vet, unless she asks, then I will be diplomatic about it and just say they got more consistent readings that were reported to the ophthalmologist and he was satisfied we could wait another week for a thorough exam. Whew! The nurse asked me to stay while she consulted with Toby’s ophthalmologist, who was seeing regularly scheduled patients this morning. His voice carries so I got to hear everything from him through the paper thin walls! I also heard him explain to a lady in the other exam room about low pressures and why they are concerned—it was the same spiel I got a few weeks ago, but I apparently didn’t comprehend it all! It was good to hear it again. They need to write this all down for owners. Basically low pressures are concerning for both humans and dogs because it means a level of inflammation is still present. They tend to monitor it unless there are other red flags, such as something in the eye he sees with his instruments, or redness or irritation in the eye. Now I understand better why we are waiting so long for a recheck—he obviously didn’t see anything in Toby’s last exam to warrant more immediate intervention—what a relief! He then went on to talk to that owner about another surgery they could do for the other eye with a high pressure, so I refocused my attention to doing a reset of my Kindle. In Toby’s excitement to go see everyone he knocked it out of my hands and to the ground—it froze and I thought I might be stuck with a broken Kindle…I got it to reboot and it seems to be fine. Whew! 

Toby has very soft corneas by the way. I’m going to ask more about that next week. 

The plan is to go back to the regularly scheduled appointment next week for more testing and until then, watch, medicate and call if anything looks odd or I get concerned about anything. I went over the signs to look for with her so I knew what to look for and hopefully not see.

There was another lady there with her large dog (mix) who was also on an emergency basis… she was worried as well and was waiting for an actual appointment with a doctor. Her dog recently had the eye removal surgery similar to what Deb’s Gunner had, but she was really worried about the other eye because it was red and irritated. I’m not the only concerned owner today. By the way, that dog is probably a month further than Deb’s Gunner and I swear you couldn’t tell his eye was gone unless you looked very carefully. I bet Gunner is going to look even better because he’s a Golden after all. 

Tobes was uncomfortable in his seat belt harness on the way to the clinic—moving around and just could find a comfy place. On the way home—he zoned out all over the seats and slept the entire way—a 45 minute drive! He was very talkative at the appointment, something he hasn’t done since before the surgery. I can’t help but think he’s feeling better now that he’s off the Rimadyl and on the pepcid, but that’s just my gut instinct and I have nothing to base it on. 

Thank you all for your prayers and support! We aren’t finished yet with Toby’s cataract recovery, but for today, we are relieved we aren’t dealing with a crisis.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Just now catching up with Toby's adventures. Sometimes the 'good' news is just not more 'bad' news!! So glad you got readings you can trust and that you can see a way forward. Specialists are worth they weight in gold.

We're sending you continued prayers and hugs.


----------



## goldensmum

Think you all need to sit down and put your feet up - so very glad that you didn;t get bad news and will continue to keep Toby in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I've been out of pocket today and am really glad to see this update on Tobes!


----------



## hubbub

So glad to see the update on Toby! (and that your Kindle rebooted ok ) 



Dallas Gold said:


> I can’t help but think he’s feeling better now that he’s off the Rimadyl and on the pepcid, but that’s just my* gut instinct* and I have nothing to base it on.


this made me giggle - I needed it


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> So glad to see the update on Toby! (and that your Kindle rebooted ok )
> 
> 
> 
> this made me giggle - I needed it


You caught my pun, which was intended!! 

Oh, the kindle--it's sickly--I ended up rebooting, restarting and now charging. I dunno, it might be in critical care for a while. I checked Amazon for a cyber Monday deal but I really just want a cheap one I can fit in my purse and they aren't on sale, so I'll just wait and see what happens. I thought it was safe in my purse and in it's leather cover holder, but apparently the shock of the drop caused it some issues. I don't like these kind of accidents, but they happen. The cell phone was fine so that is good!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Glad you got a good answer. As with any "tool", there is always operator error. That's one of the reasons we generally do not check blood pressures here unless it's an emergency. There can be so many variables involved.....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Glad you got a good answer. As with any "tool", there is always operator error. That's one of the reasons we generally do not check blood pressures here unless it's an emergency. There can be so many variables involved.....


That's good to know about the blood pressures. Our vet clinic does do the blood pressure checks but there is one person for each veterinarian that does them for that vet. One nurse can't get a good reading on Toby because she talks to him in a high pitched voice that gets him excited, but when he sees the other vet that nurse gets normal ones. I took a machine home several times for monitoring weekends before we put him on hypertension medication. After I read the directions I realized there are so many variables--so I tired to keep things the same or note when something was different. I finally asked them what his readings were during sedated dentals--and they were high. When the ophthalmologist got high readings at his sedated ultrasound before the cataract surgery, we knew he needed medication.


----------



## Angelina

Just catching up as well and very happy you got true readings and he is okay. Your regular vet could really benefit from what you learned and help others in the long run. I am glad Toby is enjoying life...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Angelina said:


> Just catching up as well and very happy you got true readings and he is okay. Your regular vet could really benefit from what you learned and help others in the long run. I am glad Toby is enjoying life...


I thought about how to tell her, but I just feel awkward, especially since they are so good about referring out if the least little thing is suspected. What I may do is discuss with the ophthalmologist and perhaps he can give me some insight on things.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just catching up now, and so glad to hear that he doesn't have the high eye pressure that your regular vet reported!!! That's great news!


----------



## coppers-mom

Dallas Gold said:


> I thought about how to tell her, but I just feel awkward, especially since they are so good about referring out if the least little thing is suspected. What I may do is discuss with the ophthalmologist and perhaps he can give me some insight on things.


 
Copper's life saving ultrasound of his abdomen was brought about by a bogus liver reading on a blood test. When I tried to nicely tell my vet his reading was wrong (and it was actually just a "no reading obtained" on his paperwork) he was not receptive. I was NOT trying to get a refund of the almost $200 for blood tests and x-rays:doh: and just told him that I was grateful we found the splenic tumors instead of a liver problem. He said it was a brand new machine and therefor NO problem...... I didn't even mention operator error.:no:

anyway - hooray for better readings for the Tobynator and continued prayers for more improvement.:crossfing:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Copper's life saving ultrasound of his abdomen was brought about by a bogus liver reading on a blood test. When I tried to nicely tell my vet his reading was wrong (and it was actually just a "no reading obtained" on his paperwork) he was not receptive. I was NOT trying to get a refund of the almost $200 for blood tests and x-rays:doh: and just told him that I was grateful we found the splenic tumors instead of a liver problem. He said it was a brand new machine and therefor NO problem...... I didn't even mention operator error.:no:
> 
> anyway - hooray for better readings for the Tobynator and continued prayers for more improvement.:crossfing:smooch:


I've been thinking all afternoon on an approach to this, and it boils down to the fact that this vet was really doing a favor for me by doing the readings, sparing me the time and trouble of driving to the opposite side of town for a recheck when I was clearly so worried. As it turns out we had some other issues to sort through at that first visit, which resulted in taking Toby off of the Rimadyl and putting him on pepcid for some issues with the Rimadyl prescribed solely for the cataract surgery. We also got down to the elevated PLI issues and the possible adverse reaction due to mixing two of the medications. I feel like she did her job very professionally in helping me sort through those issues and making sure Toby wasn't suffering and was taking the right prescriptions. I was worried about a couple of things with Toby during that time because he wasn't acting like his normal self and I knew something was wrong. The pressure checks were really just trying to ease my mind--and they backfired. I may mention it to her next time we see her, which may not be for a while because she's not Toby's "regular" vet, just the back up at his regular veterinary clinic. Toby was also not being very compliant with her taking the readings. It helps if the dog is a willing patient! 

The lesson I learned--if you have access to a specialist, take advantage!! I also learned it's always good to get a second opinion on things, especially when you are worried about changes in the dog and you just can't seem to figure out what is going on.


----------



## coppers-mom

"I also learned it's always good to get a second opinion on things, especially when you are worried about changes in the dog and you just can't seem to figure out what is going on. "

Yep - trust that gut feeling.


----------



## Debles

So glad Toby had a better pressure report today!!
And Thanks Anne for the positive outlook for Gunnie. With his haiir shaved he looks like he has a dent in his head so will be glad when his fur grows in! He acts so much happier!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Debles said:


> So glad Toby had a better pressure report today!!
> And Thanks Anne for the positive outlook for Gunnie. With his haiir shaved he looks like he has a dent in his head so will be glad when his fur grows in! He acts so much happier!


I thought about you when I met the woman--she is in the same position as you are in (except her dog just has glaucoma, not pigmentary uveitis in addition). She was so worried and just needed some reassurance, just like I did! I kept on staring at her dog. He was sweet but obviously nervous. The side that had the eye removed really did look good--no swelling, all the fur was back and he wasn't acting like it bothered him in the least. I thought that is Gunner in just a few weeks and I wanted to let you know! 

She kept on staring at Toby. Her girlfriend had 4 rescued goldens, lost 2 in 2011, both to cancer. She was staring at Toby's eyes just amazed he had cataract surgery. I told her about him seeing his stocking, wanting it, requiring me to remove it for fear he'd knock the entire mantel display down!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

First chance to check and see how Toby did at the vet. I'm so happy to hear the news. It was hard to make dinner with my :crossfing so now I can uncross them.....


----------



## LifeOfRiley

So glad that you got better news about those pressures! That is good news!
And yes, those second opinions are never a bad idea. Especially when you can get it from a specialist.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby and I are enjoying a quiet mellow morning. I felt like we both deserved it after all the worry about his eye pressures. He sure is a sweetheart. A friend did come by and Toby had a great time giving dispensing lots of licks and kisses.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so glad to hear you are having a nice mellow morning. You are right, you both deserve it... Hugs.


----------



## magiclover

Glad to hear that Toby had good news at the vet yesterday!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby and I are enjoying a quiet mellow morning. I felt like we both deserved it after all the worry about his eye pressures. He sure is a sweetheart. A friend did come by and Toby had a great time giving dispensing lots of licks and kisses.


Great that you were both able to relax! Maybe not equally important, but...how's the kindle?


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Great that you were both able to relax! Maybe not equally important, but...how's the kindle?


:crossfing so far so good, but it needed major surgery in the form of a hard reset followed by a full battery charge. It gave me a few scares during the process. I check it first thing every morning! 

Note to self: keep Kindle at home when taking Toby anywhere in the car--he's too big a handful and things drop! :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Prayers Please*

Toby sustained an orthopedic injury this morning. He was walking fine before breakfast but sometime between 7 and 8:30 sustained an injury and started limping. Hubby noticed it while I was in the pool. He immediately gave him 50 mg of Rimadyl then came and got me. I got out, called the clinic and he was seen at 9 a.m. His front left leg is affected and from a thorough exam/manipulation the vet isolated it to his toes; however, she could not rule out some sort of soft tissue injury to the shoulder. He sustained a broken toe nail, which was cleaned up and he didn't limp as badly as before; however, he still has a noticeable limp. 

Plan of action: rest, and more rest. Rimadyl (again) but with the addition of sucralfate (dissolved), tramadol 75 mg morning and night, pepid. We have an appointment set for acupuncture at 8 a.m. Tuesday (for his eye pressures and overall chi--that will include the shoulder). If he is still limping they will sedate and x-ray him as well. I'm also suspecting some sort of larnyx issue with him and if they sedate they will do an exam of that area as well....if not, we won't. 

I'm sick at heart over this. He's obviously not feeling well (the tramadol is kicking in now and he's sleepy) so I know it's hurting him. I feel like crying. I'm hesitant to sedate--with the surgery being only 9 weeks ago and his eye pressures still not normalized. 

Please keep him in your prayers that he will feel better and not limp. Even the hubby is worried about it.


----------



## hubbub

Oh NO! I hope that it's something that rest will take care of. Continued thoughts,prayers and crossed fingers and toes for you all. :crossfing


----------



## Debles

Anne, I am so sorry Toby was injured. How frustrating and worrisome. Poor boy and poor you! You are such a good mom.
I am sending good thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The limp is getting worse. I'm about to go sedate him with more Tramadol. I don't want him to hurt. I'm sick that we must restart the Rimadyl too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Anne, I'm so sorry to read this about Toby. I hope that the medicine kicks in and gives him and you some relief. I will continue to keep him in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry you are going through this with him today/night.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Argh!! This is just not fair!

I'm sending all my good thoughts your way. I really hope he feels better in the morning.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I was just reading how nice morning you had yesterday with smile, but reading this morning post the smile was gone. I am so sorry you guys have no break. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Will light a candle for Toby boy.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I can't wait for the new year - all of the bad should be over, hopefully.

I am so sorry about the new injury.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Oh no.....I just saw this. 

Praying for Toby and you and DH......Toby deserves a break from health issues.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am just checking in an I am so very sorry to read about Toby's injury.
I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers and will light a candle for him.

I was so hoping things were on an upswing for him and you. I'll just have to hope and pray this is just a little bump in the road.

Big kisses for your sweet boy. I sure have been enjoying reading his adventures in his book. What a funny, entertaining boy.


----------



## lucysmum

I too am just seeing this. 

I am praying that sweet Toby feels better soon. 

Hugs and kisses to you both. 

Tracy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How is Toby doing this a.m.?


----------



## Karen519

Praying very hard for Toby that the Rimadyl makes him feel much better and praying for his tests.


----------



## coppers-mom

How's your baby???????


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How is Toby doing? I hope and pray he is doing much better than yesterday.


----------



## goldensmum

Keeping everything crossed for toby, so sorry to read that he has had a setback - will be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## tobysmommy

I hope your Toby feels better very soon. My Toby sends his love and we're keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you guys. Toby is very sedate today, which is good. His limp is still noticeable and he is walking with hesitance. We are keeping him still and quiet today. It's a good thing that hubby is home most of the day to be lazy with him. I've got a dental appointment and a thousand things to do and hubby can supervise. I keep on reminding myself one day at a time, one day at a time. I still think this is shoulder related unfortunately.


----------



## magiclover

Poor Toby. I'm glad your hubby can be with him today. Hoping he feels better soon.:crossfing


----------



## GoldenCamper

I'm so sorry, my heart sank to read of his limping/injury. I pray he gets better soon!


----------



## Laurie

Just catching up on Toby......so sorry to hear of his most recent injury. Poor guy. 

Sending many good thoughts and hugs to Toby!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for Toby and for you. Toby has been through so much!


----------



## LibertyME

Gosh I'm so sorry to read this 
Hoping dear Toby is feeling better soon.....


----------



## GoldensGirl

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry that Toby is limping and once again on the injured list.

Have you ever tried Deramaxx with him? Charlie was on Deramaxx for a few weeks late in his life and he seemed to feel much better on it. It is expensive and we were lucky that our vet gave us samples for most of the time that Charlie needed it. Here's what the PetMeds site says about it: "Deramaxx is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAID) that belongs to the COX-2 inhibitor class of medications. Deramaxx is different from other NSAIDs because at recommended doses it blocks the COX-2 enzyme, not the COX-1 enzyme. While the COX-1 enzyme is necessary for many normal body functions, COX-2 enzymes trigger inflammation and contribute to pain in arthritic joints." 

And remember to put your hands where the pain originates. You can help to ease the pain and also promote healing that way.

Holding Toby and you in my heart and in my prayers always,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry about Toby's new injury. I hope it will resolve without having to sedate and x-ray. Thoughts and prayers are with you, Toby and DH!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Oh no!!! I'm so sorry that Toby is limping and once again on the injured list.
> 
> Have you ever tried Deramaxx with him? Charlie was on Deramaxx for a few weeks late in his life and he seemed to feel much better on it. It is expensive and we were lucky that our vet gave us samples for most of the time that Charlie needed it. Here's what the PetMeds site says about it: "Deramaxx is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAID) that belongs to the COX-2 inhibitor class of medications. Deramaxx is different from other NSAIDs because at recommended doses it blocks the COX-2 enzyme, not the COX-1 enzyme. While the COX-1 enzyme is necessary for many normal body functions, COX-2 enzymes trigger inflammation and contribute to pain in arthritic joints."
> 
> And remember to put your hands where the pain originates. You can help to ease the pain and also promote healing that way.
> 
> Holding Toby and you in my heart and in my prayers always,
> Lucy


Thanks Lucy! My hope is Toby will be off all NSAIDs by Monday, but I will discuss Deramaxx with both his ophthalmologist (Monday) and veterinarian (Tuesday) if it turns out he needs something longer term. His ophthalmologist has told me repeatedly that some medications have adverse reactions with ocular pressures so anything I do must be cleared with him first for ophthalmology reasons. If he approves I'll certainly approach his regular vet about it the following morning. 

We are also doing Toby's first acupuncture session on Tuesday- I wanted to do this for his ocular pressures and overall wellness since he's been through so much. I just needed to confirm that it can help eye pressures--and it can! 
I've been gently massaging his shoulder and foot, hoping it will help him as well. 

He slept well last night, no panting or trying to get comfortable. I'm sure he's drugged out of his mind with the Tramadol, but if it keeps him pain free that's OK.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Toby slept well and am hoping and praying he feels better today.

Ask your vet about putting hot and cold packs on his shoulder for the pain. I always used heat on Copper (and he sure loved it), but after Barb mentioned cold packs I've been using them on my back along with the heat. My masseuse said that provides longer term relief than just the heat.

I hope Toby likes acupuncture and it helps him. Copper's weird gait improved after just one visit so I have faith in it now.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad Toby had a restful night. I'm sure it helped you rest as well. Praying for a good day/weekend for all of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Update: he's not limping as much today thank goodness! It is drizzling today and my little Diva Dog would not go outside, in the comforts of his own backyard, to attend to his duties first thing this morning. He ran to the front door, expecting a walk. I was in a quandry--no leash is to be attached to his collar per ophthalmology instructions and to me the halter looked like it might hit his shoulder blades and cause pain...so...it was really early and the chances of encountering other dogs was a little less so I decided to take him for a walk down the block and back, encouraging him to both "duties" as we walked. It's been a while since we've had moisture on the ground from nature (only the yard sprinkler variety) and everything smelled just delightful to Toby.:doh: I could smell the faint smell of skunk odor so I was trying to move things along and keep him on the sidewalk, away from dark places and possible stinking animals. It got accomplished in .15 miles according to my cell phone jog tracker, and he did just fine. I just tried to get him outside for another back yard visit and no dice. Maybe later, but we are NOT walking again today in daylight. He will have to accomplish things in the back, safe behind the fence.

I still don't know if it's the shoulder or the toe/paw and I'm leaning towards some sort of twisting motion that caused both to ache.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Toby is doing better and sure smiled over his divaness. Even little Tucker is like "Let me out! It's raining and rain means mud".

You said he had a torn nail - any chance he got it caught in something and pulled muscles getting it out? I guess there is no way to know, but I am sure glad he is improving. Give him a hug and kiss from me!


----------



## lgnutah

Sorry to hear about Toby's injury. Sending wishes for him to be comfortable.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad to see a good update, keep getting better Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Shoot Me Now*

:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Dallas is experiencing a rare gray sky, drizzly day. I've been so worried about Toby that I'm not sleeping as well and this weather just makes me tired. I decided to brew myself a nice afternoon Keurig K-cup, so I put the cup in the machine, left the handle up, because it was heating up and I was doing some laundry in the utility room. I turned around and low and behold, my Tobynator, was on his back legs, checking out the Keurig brewer. :doh::doh: I immediately said "NO SIR, WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU ARE DOING??":nono::nono: His demeanor indicated he didn't care what I thought, he wanted a cup of nice grinds! :yuck: I bet if he knew how to lower the handle and push Brew he'd be sipping his own special cup of coffee right now.:doh::doh:

He's no worse for his counter cruising episode because he ingested nothing. He's not limping so I think we're okay there. Obviously, the Tramadol isn't sedating him completely. :uhoh: I worry about this dog and he repays me by making me worry more... as if we need another eating indiscretion to add to the mix...


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tales of the counter-surfing would-be-coffee-drinker Tobynator make me unsure whether to laugh or cry ... maybe laugh until tears run? :curtain: What an irrepressible character he is. It's enough to drive most dog moms to drink!

I'm so sorry that you're not sleeping well. Caring for Toby, dealing with the storm damage and the irresponsible contractors - all of this has just gone on so long that you must be exhausted beyond words. 

Maybe you're due a trip to day spa for a massage and thorough spoiling, followed by a romantic dinner with that sweet hubby of yours.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Tales of the counter-surfing would-be-coffee-drinker Tobynator make me unsure whether to laugh or cry ... maybe laugh until tears run? :curtain: What an irrepressible character he is. It's enough to drive most dog moms to drink!
> 
> I'm so sorry that you're not sleeping well. Caring for Toby, dealing with the storm damage and the irresponsible contractors - all of this has just gone on so long that you must be exhausted beyond words.
> 
> Maybe you're due a trip to day spa for a massage and thorough spoiling, followed by a romantic dinner with that sweet hubby of yours.


That sounds like a grand idea--but I won't leave my Toby in boarding until he gets the all-clear from his ophthalmologist...even though they take very good care of him, if something were to happen I'd just kick myself (and them). I think I'm going to sleep better tonight--he's starting to be more himself and I'm noticing he's walking almost normally now. DH and I discussed and agree that even though we think he's feeling better, we are not going to let him go on walks and exercise until his appointment on Tuesday. Better safe than sorry. Rest is the prescription, and that's what we are going to do.

The Tramadol has lost it's sedation effectiveness. :doh:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> That sounds like a grand idea--but I won't leave my Toby in boarding until he gets the all-clear from his ophthalmologist...even though they take very good care of him, if something were to happen I'd just kick myself (and them). I think I'm going to sleep better tonight--he's starting to be more himself and I'm noticing he's walking almost normally now. DH and I discussed and agree that even though we think he's feeling better, we are not going to let him go on walks and exercise until his appointment on Tuesday. Better safe than sorry. Rest is the prescription, and that's what we are going to do.
> 
> The Tramadol has lost it's sedation effectiveness. :doh:


Staying home to take care of ailing dog is all too familiar. And I have to admit that your Toby gets better care than most ailing humans that I know of! 

If sedation is the goal, what about something like Benadryl? Or a low dose of a tranquilizer like acepromazine? I know you wouldn't dream of giving him anything without the approval of his veterinary team, but I bet they appreciate the need to keep him calm.

I hope you get some sound sleep tonight.

Holding Toby and you in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sally's Mom

Toby gets better care than most people I know, let alone dogs. You all need a vacation...so everyone, get in the car and drive up to Maine... I just had a lovely walk in the mud with my two and my grands dog..the clothes went straight to the wash, as did I. Then we will bake cookies and whoopie pies and shop in Freeport and Kittery.... Toby can run in the Maine muck and mire!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll see if the hubby can get a few days off for a very long road trip!! After we bake and eat all those cool sweets we'll be rolling around in the mud with the dogs! 

We are having a drizzle weekend--gray skies, drizzle, cooler temperatures. We need lots and lots of rain, but the gray skies and drizzle are certainly something we missed the past few months with the excessive heat and bright sunny skies. 

Toby is truly trying to mess with my mind tonight. He is clearly bored with his status in life, so he started whining on the floor. It was one of those whimpers at first that you think, oh no, my dog is hurting, but I knew he was fine. After a minute or so it became a louder whine, then he erupted in barking at me. He's bored and he wants me to know. I take that as a good sign that he's feeling better.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Dallas Gold

That story of Toby made me smile!!
I think that Toby might be a caffeine addict!!

Hope you can get some sleep-have you tried Benadryl?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> Dallas Gold
> 
> That story of Toby made me smile!!
> I think that Toby might be a caffeine addict!!
> 
> Hope you can get some sleep-have you tried Benadryl?


 I think he WANTS to be a caffeine addict--his Mom is. 

I'm pretty sleepy now--think I'll be fine. If not, Zyrtec knocks me out for days! 

BTW, I saw your thread about Tucker's stye- I'm glad you are getting it checked out.


----------



## monarchs_joy

I'm so sorry to read that Toby got hurt, but am glad that he doing the "bored bark" and looks like he's starting to feel a bit better. When it rains it pours! I hope he's back to his usual self quickly. Not sure I read this right, but I saw in an earlier post that you might be worried about re-starting the Rimadyl. Have you thought about a different type of NSAID? Rosie can't tolerate Rimadyl either, but doesn't have any issues on Metacam and has done fine on Previcox too. Just a thought.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of your Toby boy and praying.


----------



## Dallas Gold

monarchs_joy said:


> I'm so sorry to read that Toby got hurt, but am glad that he doing the "bored bark" and looks like he's starting to feel a bit better. When it rains it pours! I hope he's back to his usual self quickly. Not sure I read this right, but I saw in an earlier post that you might be worried about re-starting the Rimadyl. Have you thought about a different type of NSAID? Rosie can't tolerate Rimadyl either, but doesn't have any issues on Metacam and has done fine on Previcox too. Just a thought.


My hope is to take him off of this by tomorrow morning. My instructions were to watch him carefully and rest him and reassess on Saturday. Right now he's doing well. I'm going to give him one more Rimadyl and then stop it. I'm ramping down the Tramadol as well. If he begins to limp like he did that will be a big clue we need to do the radiographs. I'm going to discuss alternative NSAIDs with the eye doc at Toby's appointment on Monday. I'm going to keep his Pepcid/sucralfate up at least through Tuesday, at his next regular vet appointment. 

He seems even better this morning.


----------



## KiwiD

Hoping Toby has a good day today. He's lucky to have such a good Mom to take care of him.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Praying for a good day for all of you.....


----------



## coppers-mom

Dallas Gold said:


> He seems even better this morning.


Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be glad when your energizer bunny can safely be himself again and even more glad that he feels like himself.


----------



## Debles

So happy the Tobester is feeling better!!! Our boys are such soldiers!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Stay tuned-- we'll get a new report from the ophthalmologist on Monday and on Tuesday we will attempt to put needles in Toby (for acupuncture)....that shall be interesting! If Barkley did it, I know Toby can....it's just convincing him he can!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm going to discuss alternative NSAIDs with the eye doc at Toby's appointment on Monday.


Hannah was rx-ed Adequan Canine at our last appt. After coming of the prednisone she really struggled with rising - it happened very quickly. Also, since they wanted her off all flavored medications, her chewable glucosamine was out. I had the choice of a human glucosamine or the Adequan. 

We just completed the "loading" period, but the results have been positive so far. Now that we're going to once a month injections, I'll keep a close eye on her. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Stay tuned-- we'll get a new report from the ophthalmologist on Monday and on Tuesday we will attempt to put needles in Toby (for acupuncture)....that shall be interesting! If Barkley did it, I know Toby can....it's just convincing him he can!


I'm glad Toby's feeling a little better every day. Good luck with the accupuncturist - I wish we had one near us.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the happy news that Toby is doing well today. I hope that holds.



hubbub said:


> Hannah was rx-ed Adequan Canine at our last appt. After coming of the prednisone she really struggled with rising - it happened very quickly. Also, since they wanted her off all flavored medications, her chewable glucosamine was out. I had the choice of a human glucosamine or the Adequan.
> 
> We just completed the "loading" period, but the results have been positive so far. Now that we're going to once a month injections, I'll keep a close eye on her.


With a host of health issues (hypothyroidism, hip dysplasia, kidney disease, arthritis...), Sabrina did very well on Adequan. It helped her have a few good years that we might have missed otherwise. I hope Hannah fares as well with it.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper didn't mind any of the needels EXCEPT for the one in his paw. He would pull his paw away. Of course when he started acupuncture he had furuncles in that paw so maybe that is why. I never thought to ask on the forum if anyone else had a specific needle they didn't like. He never did like that one, but would of course accept it with resignation.

Copper let anybody do anything to him, so I suspect the paw needle should be looked out for.

However he did just lie down and sometimes go to sleep with the needles in. I hope Toby has no problems and it does him a world of good.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Copper didn't mind any of the needels EXCEPT for the one in his paw. He would pull his paw away. Of course when he started acupuncture he had furuncles in that paw so maybe that is why. I never thought to ask on the forum if anyone else had a specific needle they didn't like. He never did like that one, but would of course accept it with resignation.
> 
> Copper let anybody do anything to him, so I suspect the paw needle should be looked out for.
> 
> However he did just lie down and sometimes go to sleep with the needles in. I hope Toby has no problems and it does him a world of good.



I hope he will be a compliant patient! I remember the first time I took Barkley to a holistic acupuncture vet I told her I doubted he would stand for needles at all because he was such a nervous nellie in veterinary situations. She just looked at me said, I'll manage...and boy did she! I supplied Barkley with dry dog food throughout the entire session and he practically bit my hands to get to it. He was slobbering from lust for the treats while they worked behind him with the needles, electrodes and the B12 injections--he never realized it! As soon as we got in the car he fell asleep the entire 20 miles home! He was a thunderstorm noise phobic and one session was during a terrible flooding rain storm with lots of thunder. He panted the entire drive up, and slept the entire drive back, with the water up to the rims and the sky flashing like crazy the entire way. 

Toby is also a nervous nellie in the vet exam rooms, but he gets super compliant and super lovey dovey, wanting to kiss the nurse and veterinarian in hopes they won't do anything to him. I think he'll tolerate them, but he doesn't tolerate brushing very well, so who knows!

No more Rimadyl for Toby. He did very well today and it seems the sucralfate and pepcid kept him from losing his Bark. I believe we have a "visitor" underneath our balcony deck because Toby went nuts in the back and drove me crazy. I ended up closing off the dog doors to keep the noise level down. He just got that freedom this morning. Oh well... I haven't seen a limp and he doesn't seem to favor his leg or his toes. Relief!!! 

It's raining here--:dblthumb2. This is a steady hard rain that will soak our parched soil. We will need rain every day for a year before our lakes are filled to normal levels, and this rain is most welcome!  Toby, he's not so enamored with it because it means his feet and fur get wet and that's not in the DIVA code. Mom isn't doing the umbrella for him either.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Toby is doing better and wish you good luck with this coming week appointments.
I had the umbrella with my just once when I walked Buddy, it wasn't raining when we left house, but started later on. He was just going nuts, barking and jumping so I had to close it. 
No one in this world is able to pull out memories on my boy like Toby and you do. Most often I end up crying, but I'm glad I have them.


----------



## Deber

So glad Toby is doing better today and know what you mean about this Blessed Rain. I am afraid it has given me Lazy Bones and other than laundry, haven't done a thing but watch movies and relax with the dogs. Got to get my rear in gear tomorrow, but hearing and seeing rain, is such a wonder. We need so much more but Thank You Lord for what we are getting. It is supposeto be colder tomorrow and know the Goldens will love this. Me, not so much so and why I love Texas.


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> With a host of health issues (hypothyroidism, hip dysplasia, kidney disease, arthritis...), Sabrina did very well on Adequan. It helped her have a few good years that we might have missed otherwise. I hope Hannah fares as well with it.


Thanks so much! We've got all those (except hip dysplasia) and severe allergies. The Dr thought it was her best option for real quality - I know it could be the combination of things, but I've been amazed at the changes so far.


----------



## goldensmum

Hope that Toby's next appointment goes well for him, more hugs on their way


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hoping the pressures are more like normal tomorrow. Good luck at the acupuncture on Tuesday. Glad to read that you are getting some much needed rain. It's raining here again today. Lots of flooding during the week. We need it to stop and just get cold here. This has been a warm, rainy late fall/early winter although it isn't officially winter for a few more weeks. We are actually anxious for the snow to come.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Send the rain here!! We'll take it! Send the warmth too! 

We've had a day of solid rain, cold temps and gray skies. It is a very nice change. It's brought out Toby's zoomies too--twice! He zoomed and didn't limp afterwards. That's a very good indicator to me he is feeling so much better. What a relief after worrying about his limp earlier this week! He's also barking normally again.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Dallas Gold

I am following Toby's progress. Will pray for him at the accupuncture on Tuesday.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> Dallas Gold
> 
> I am following Toby's progress. Will pray for him at the accupuncture on Tuesday.


Thank you Karen. I just called his regular vet and moved the appointment up to tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Zoomies! That's a fabulous sign of recovery! 

I hope that means you will rest a little easier tonight, after so many days and nights of so much worry.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wow, no more limping, zoomies, barking again, and you're getting rain too 

Good luck with the acupuncture, I bet he does very well with it. 

Think a new opossum family is moving in under your deck?


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Update from the Ophthalmology Appt*

Well, back from the ophthalmology clinic....I'm going to need a few needles from Toby's acupuncture vet myself this afternoon. 

Toby's pressures today were 4 and 10. They want them in the lower teens. Basically the low pressures mean he has "residual uveitis" from the surgery (he did not have this before). The ophthalmologist went over our plan of action, from what we do today to possible eventual treatments if today's plan doesn't work:

1. Switching topical eye meds to flurbiprofen and prednisone acetate (from the milder neo/poly/dex).

2. If 1 doesn't work, the regular vet will need to prescribe an NSAID (other than Rimadyl due to upper GI issues) - all of them are fine; however, the ophthalmologist's number 1 choice is Rimadyl.

3. If drops and/or Rimadyl/NSAIDs do not resolve the issue we go to something that sends chills down my spine (but not the eye docs): an immune suppressant called oral azathioprine. He assured me it's at a lower dose than would be expected to cause lymph node issues, but still....not what I want to try at all. This would be an 8 to 12 month protocol. Basically, these low pressures mean Toby's immune system is over-reacting and they need to tone it down. 

We start the new eye drops tonight and hope and pray they work and resolve the underlying uveitis that ironically is causing too low pressures!

Every time I leave that clinic I feel more anxious and guarded about Toby's prognosis. The doc actually mentioned that he was taking back the 8 week post-recovery period and Toby's is going to be longer. He also mentioned he wants to see Toby more often. Our next appointment is in 5 weeks, but he knows that I'll be taking Toby by for a few pressure rechecks in the interim time frame.

Big Sigh....


----------



## goldensmum

Sorry that you didn't get the news that you wanted to hear, and will be keeping everything crossed that the new meds do the job so you don't have to go with the immune suppressant.

More hugs on their way to you all


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Saying prayers that the new meds work!!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so sorry the news is not better, and so happy for Toby that he is in your care. The stress is radiating from your words and it must be tearing you to pieces. I so hope that you can find a way to take a break and have someone spoil you for a day or two. Perhaps someone you trust could stay with Toby for a night?

Continuing to hold Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

We just got back from his first acupuncture session. He went in feisty, barking and his usual exuberant self. He left calm, cool, and relaxed. She treated his eyes, digestion as well as a couple of areas in his spine that needed some help (news to me). Here are some lousy cell phone photos of the eye treatments (and yes, I squirmed when those needles went in):

















I'll bring my real camera next week.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ok, that is making me have goosebumps.. So hope it does the trick!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Ok, that is making me have goosebumps.. So hope it does the trick!


He gets this weekly for the forseeable future...yikes...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sorry the pressure values were down. Those pictures of Toby and the needles are interesting...Did he try to brush the needles out? How long did they have to stay in his head? Poor Toby...prayers that this all helps plus the new medication.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Sorry the pressure values were down. Those pictures of Toby and the needles are interesting...Did he try to brush the needles out? How long did they have to stay in his head? Poor Toby...prayers that this all helps plus the new medication.


The vet was very careful to hold his head and talk in a calm voice to him and he responded. A couple of needles fell out on their own, which means they were "done". It took about 15 minutes on the face and 15 minutes on the hips/rear end. Toby had no clue when they went in, but he was distracted by the ones in his field of vision. 

our plan was to feed him treats during the treatment but he is too food motivated and the treats were too big. Next week I'm bringing his regular kibble and feeding that. 

The good news is his weight is hovering near 56! Woo hoo!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Don't panic on the Imuran. We have had a lot of human patients on a variety of low dose chemo meds to knock down their hightly efficient immune system. I even have a 5 year old at school on them right now.

The issues are going to be reactions with other meds, no vaccinations while on it, and if he gets ill, he has to go in right away.

But my fingers are crossed that he won't need it.


----------



## Debles

Awww sweet Toby, what a good patient boy!!! Love those pics of his sweet face!!

I relate Anne. I was so frustrated with all the different eye meds Gunner was on (we have a pharmacy in our cupboards!) because the ones that helped the uveitis caused the glaucoma to worsen and viceversa.

Praying Toby improves!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

BajaOklahoma said:


> Don't panic on the Imuran. We have had a lot of human patients on a variety of low dose chemo meds to knock down their hightly efficient immune system. I even have a 5 year old at school on them right now.
> 
> The issues are going to be reactions with other meds, no vaccinations while on it, and if he gets ill, he has to go in right away.
> 
> But my fingers are crossed that he won't need it.


He told me I could vaccinate as normal, but of course I was thinking that we wouldn't. Since rabies/distemper/parvo are 3 year now it's really just bordatella and lepto I'd worry about. We did the 3 year last June. 

It's not a problem to get him into the vet the second he gets ill....that's our normal procedure anyway. 

Hopefully we won't get this far.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Toby was much more tolerant of the needles than I think I would be. :uhoh::nervous::hyper:

Good boy, Toby!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope the acupucture makes Sir Toby feel better.
Such a sweet face.:smooch:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How is Toby doing this a.m.? Hoping to hear of some improvement.:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I hope the acupucture makes Sir Toby feel better.
> Such a sweet face.:smooch:


I couldn't help chuckle at my sweet Toby with those needles in his face--he looked like he was part cat with new odd looking whiskers. I hope it helps him as well. 

I noticed that immediately after the acupuncture session Toby needed to urinate and he went and went and went. I vaguely remember this with my other two dogs after their sessions. He came home and drank like crazy. Last night I put the new steroid drop in his eye--and this morning he created a lake out back. :uhoh: 

When I told him we were going on a walk (his first one since the big rain event over the weekend--he was on restrictions for his shoulder/foot). He got very excited and started zooming--at 5 a.m. That's my typical Toby. :smooch::smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

Hooray for "typical Toby".


----------



## Karen519

*Typical Toby*

So glad to hear about Typical Toby!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow - that is one good and patient boy you have there! I was cringing at those face needles! Glad it seemed to have good, if not liquifying, effects!

But sorry to hear about the eye pressure. I hope they can be brought back up soon. Heartened to hear Toby seems to be feeling good, though! Hang in there..


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Big Sigh....


I know this isn't the news you'd hoped for - I'll share the big sigh with you 

How long are you supposed to give #1 to work before moving to #2, etc? The five week mark for the next appt?

At least Toby's feeling well and back to his typical self


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I know this isn't the news you'd hoped for - I'll share the big sigh with you
> 
> How long are you supposed to give #1 to work before moving to #2, etc? The five week mark for the next appt?
> 
> At least Toby's feeling well and back to his typical self


To be honest, I intentionally didn't ask...I'm wanting to delay as long as possible and I didn't want to overstress this during the holidays. I'm going to try to convince the doc to wait as long as possible.


----------



## coppers-mom

Sweet Girl said:


> Wow - that is one good and patient boy you have there! I was cringing at those face needles! _Glad_ _it seemed to have good, if not liquifying, effects!_
> 
> But sorry to hear about the eye pressure. I hope they can be brought back up soon. Heartened to hear Toby seems to be feeling good, though! Hang in there..


The needles don't go in the eyeball itself - just around it. It might look like they are in the eye since you only see the blue handles on the needles. Now you've given me the heebie jeebies! Maybe I misread the note......

Tell Sir Toby his present is finally ready and will go out today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

It's great to hear about the zoomies!
I'm sorry you're not getting better news about those pressures. Sure hope these new drops do the trick!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> To be honest, I intentionally didn't ask...I'm wanting to delay as long as possible and I didn't want to overstress this during the holidays. I'm going to try to convince the doc to wait as long as possible.


totally understand 



coppers-mom said:


> The needles don't go in the eyeball itself - just around it. It might look like they are in the eye since you only see the blue handles on the needles. Now you've given me the heebie jeebies! Maybe I misread the note......


I think she meant the "lake" Toby created in the backyard  

Thanks for clarifying the needles though, I started to ask, but decided if it was just hanging in the eye I didn't want to know :uhoh:


----------



## coppers-mom

hubbub said:


> totally understand
> 
> 
> 
> I think she meant the "lake" Toby created in the backyard
> 
> Thanks for clarifying the needles though, I started to ask, but decided if it was just hanging in the eye I didn't want to know :uhoh:


Oh whew!:doh: I knew Copper's always just went around his eyes, but then.........


----------



## goldensmum

Bless him, such a good boy for tolerating the needles, and zoomies at 5am he must be feeling good for them.

Even more hugs on their way


----------



## Sally's Mom

I hope things progress to normal with his eyes. I heard on the news that there was snow from Phoenix to Dallas.. did you get snow??? Here in Maine, it is downright balmy with a temp of 56 degrees.


----------



## Claire's Friend

So glad to hear about Typical Toby !!XXOO


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Oh whew!:doh: I knew Copper's always just went around his eyes, but then.........


 I will admit to some anxiety when she started putting the needles close to the eyeballs--all I could think about was if she slipped or if the eye doc could see what was going on and all the $$$ and hard work we've been through the past 9 weeks. Then I looked at him once they were all in and started laughing because he was grinning at me and looked like a Cheshire cat. He was so cute! :smooch::smooch: I loves my Tobster, especially when he's just so adorable. 

BTW he didn't feel any needles go in at all. 

I think he was more disconcerted by the fact the vet held his head with her hands and was talking to him for 10 minutes. He was probably wondering what the heck was going on!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> I hope things progress to normal with his eyes. I heard on the news that there was snow from Phoenix to Dallas.. did you get snow??? Here in Maine, it is downright balmy with a temp of 56 degrees.


I took Toby for his a.m. walk and it was dark. There was white stuff falling from the sky, but it was not on the ground because it was 33 degrees...I got my flashlight out and confirmed it was fine snow...I looked up at the man upstairs and said, OK, it's snowed this season, no more this winter, OK? I hope he heard my humble request.  This Texan doesn't handle snow very well. 

I need to thicken my blood too--I forgot what cold feels like after the never-ending summer of 2011! Brrrrrrr....


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sally's Mom said:


> I hope things progress to normal with his eyes. I heard on the news that there was snow from Phoenix to Dallas.. did you get snow??? Here in Maine, it is downright balmy with a temp of 56 degrees.


Enjoy it while you can, Sally's Mom. If Accuweather is right, you may have up to 8 inches of snow by Thursday. The whole state of Maine gets some in the storm that will move up the coast: Snowstorm from North Carolina to Maine. I want to believe this is just hype, but better safe than sorry when it comes to preparations.


----------



## coppers-mom

Toby's face is so adorable I just went to town in the rain to send him a get well package.:smooch:

Jack says thanks to Toby since he got to go too and we went to Arby's.


----------



## Debles

Gunnie also drinks tons and pees alot with the pred.


----------



## lucysmum

Hugs and kisses for Toby xxxxx


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Toby's face is so adorable I just went to town in the rain to send him a get well package.:smooch:
> 
> Jack says thanks to Toby since he got to go too and we went to Arby's.


Toby sends kisses :smooch::smooch:and hugs to his Auntie Copper's Mom--he wants to meet you in person one day, and all of your fur kids, except for the snakes and bats! He'll be eagerly awaiting the mail guy every day now!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Needless to say I love those needles photos. Prayers for Toby are coming down south.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Toby's pressures are down. Cute picture of him at his accupuncture visit. I hope these treatments help him!!! You all have been through so much...it has to get better soon!! I will keep Toby in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Looks like you got hit by a rare blue quill porcupine Toby I hope the acupuncture helps a whole bunch!


----------



## coppers-mom

GoldenCamper said:


> Looks like you got hit by a rare blue quill porcupine Toby I hope the acupuncture helps a whole bunch!


 
: Funny one Steve.

Copper most often had them from head to toe. She mostly used the blue ones, but put one purple one in his front right paw and inside his left thigh. I think it had something to do with channeling the energy. Have any of you had an acupuncturist use multiple colored needles?


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> Looks like you got hit by a rare blue quill porcupine Toby I hope the acupuncture helps a whole bunch!


He did!! Steve, did you come down here and spray paint our porcupines???


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> : Funny one Steve.
> 
> Copper most often had them from head to toe. She mostly used the blue ones, but put one purple one in his front right paw and inside his left thigh. I think it had something to do with channeling the energy. Have any of you had an acupuncturist use multiple colored needles?


Yes, our holistic vet did it, but they all had copper colored needles and they got lost in Barkley's copper fur! :doh: I don't remember what color she put in Toby's flank--I'll try to remember next week to look!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm rethinking the acupuncture....Toby is as energetic as the night we brought him home after adopting him as a puppy! He is absolutely zooming everywhere! He's obviously feeling really good! I'm just amazed at this! My two other dogs were so relaxed, calm and happy after acupuncture sessions....Toby's calm period lasted about 10 minutes!:uhoh::cavalry::cavalry:


----------



## coppers-mom

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm rethinking the acupuncture....Toby is as energetic as the night we brought him home after adopting him as a puppy! He is absolutely zooming everywhere! He's obviously feeling really good! I'm just amazed at this! My two other dogs were so relaxed, calm and happy after acupuncture sessions....Toby's calm period lasted about 10 minutes!:uhoh::cavalry::cavalry:


Hopefully he will have a present to play with tomorrow.:crossfing At least that is what the post office said.

The blue round plastic ball is a treat dispenser. The instructions are in the end. It was Copper's and kept him occupied for quite a while. I thought maybe the energizer bunny would like it too.:crossfing Jack is way too laid back to need anything to keep him calm and the little creatures showed no interest.

I'm glad Toby is feeling so good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Teresa, you are making me cry--we will cherish Copper's treat dispenser....that's so sweet! Toby(nator) will be thrilled. No sooner than I posted about his wildness being back that he ran and jumped on our loveseat to snuggle with his Daddy. aaaaah.:smooch: That is something he did not do as a puppy!


----------



## Belle's Mom

I love it when they are full of mischief......let's you know they are feeling better. Granted I say that as Belle is relaxing on the floor.....she was just wrestling with my pillow and I was not exactly thrilled with that, but it is such a fun toy to her.

Gotta love those mischievous goldens - they are just so darn cute!


----------



## SandyK

Sounds like acupuncture will do some good for Toby. Glad to read he had some zoomies!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm rethinking the acupuncture....Toby is as energetic as the night we brought him home after adopting him as a puppy! He is absolutely zooming everywhere! He's obviously feeling really good! I'm just amazed at this! My two other dogs were so relaxed, calm and happy after acupuncture sessions....Toby's calm period lasted about 10 minutes!:uhoh::cavalry::cavalry:


That is awesome! You're right - he must be feeling pretty good!


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> Hopefully he will have a present to play with tomorrow.:crossfing At least that is what the post office said.
> 
> The blue round plastic ball is a treat dispenser. The instructions are in the end. It was Copper's and kept him occupied for quite a while. I thought maybe the energizer bunny would like it too.:crossfing Jack is way too laid back to need anything to keep him calm and the little creatures showed no interest.
> 
> I'm glad Toby is feeling so good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are one special lady Teresa! I'm sure Toby will love Copper's treat ball


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> You are one special lady Teresa! I'm sure Toby will love Copper's treat ball


I wholeheartedly agree with this Steve!! 

Toby greeted the mail carrier this morning when he arrived at our doorstep with a huge box from Toby's special auntie, Teresa... he KNEW it was his and I was barely able to open it for him. Special gift after special gift came out, for both Sir Tobyness and for Mom and Dad (thanks for the chocolates--hubby and I've been snacking on them and feel spoiled at the indulgence!!). We put some of Toby's kibble in the ball and he just went nuts--he rolled it everywhere, and when we went back to work, he intentionally rolled it under furniture, then barked incessantly at us to come get it for him (believe me, he did this on purpose!). Hubby and I alternated for about 90 minutes, then substituted a very cool red Cuz rubber chicken, which is is busy trying to decapitate.  Toby loves everything, but it's so special to have something Copper loved so much for Toby to enjoy. I think Copper, Tucker and Barkley are smiling from the Bridge at how happy Toby is. 

Toby (and his parents) send their sincere thanks to Copper's Mom for her generosity to Toby. The other toys will be put in his stocking or parceled out like the 12 Days of Christmas...he's going to have a very special holiday this year. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm awaiting a call from the ophthalmologist (or vet tech after she talks to him). Since starting his new eye med we've noticed his pupils are huge and don't recede until right before time for the next dose in the evening. I called to ask if this is normal. The nurse told me she had never heard of this as a side effect of the medication and will check with Toby's doctor as soon as she can. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about. Toby is VERY happy, VERY energetic and nothing seems to be bothering him--I just want to make sure it's not something we should worry about.


----------



## coppers-mom

I love the pic of Toby peering into Copper's treat ball.It looks like he can see pretty well. That really made my day.

I had so much fun shopping for him. He had to get all the funny stuff I could find - hence the rubber chicken. The Opossum is especially from Copper. I know it is a stuffie and toby will shred it, but more importantly it is road kill and those two boys sure know/knew how to treat road kill.:doh::smooch: 

I hope his eyes are doing well. I can't wait for you to hear from the vet.
The poor darling has had more than his fair share of problems lately. He sure looks no worse for wear though - he looks scrumptious!:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I love the pic of Toby peering into Copper's treat ball.It looks like he can see pretty well. That really made my day.
> 
> I had so much fun shopping for him. He had to get all the funny stuff I could find - hence the rubber chicken. The Opossum is especially from Copper. I know it is a stuffie and toby will shred it, but more importantly it is road kill and those two boys sure know/knew how to treat road kill.:doh::smooch:
> 
> I hope his eyes are doing well. I can't wait for you to hear from the vet.
> The poor darling has had more than his fair share of problems lately. He sure looks no worse for wear though - he looks scrumptious!:smooch::smooch::smooch:


Speaking of roadkill--I much prefer a stuffie opossum to the real deal.  Last week I smelled the faint odor of a skunk--which is not common in my neighborhood. A few days later I noticed a dead SKUNK in our alley. :yuck:I made a mental note--no Toby walking in the alley for the next 3 months...but fortunately the trash collectors picked it up for us on Tuesday! Whew!!

About 3 minutes ago Toby countersurfed the treat ball off the kitchen counter....oh my oh my!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The eye clinic called back. Toby's doctor has never known of any dog that reacted with increased pupils with this particular drop and is very intrigued. He said this is actually a good thing....but they are extremely curious. They asked me to drop him tomorrow morning and bring him to the clinic for a day visit so they can monitor. They've also asked me to bring the drops for them to check out. I am not driving in early morning rush traffic to get him there early, so I told them we'd be there around 9:30 or 10. I'm about 99% positive Toby's surgery and recovery will be the subject of a research paper authored by this ophthalmologist at the next annual meeting, based on comments he's said before.


----------



## Debles

How sweet Teresa!!!!! LOVE the pics of Toby and his new toys!!! He looks great!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

what wonderful photos!!! 
I hope that the eye problem turns out to be nothing to worry about. He sure has had you thru a lot with this surgery.


----------



## goldensmum

Beautiful pics of Toby with his gifts - funny how they always know when there is a gift for them in the post. I have a feeling that Copper will have a grin on his face watching over Toby

Think your house is like ours - you can guarantee if there is going to be a possible reaction to a drug that vets rarely or have never seen, then it will be one our dogs that causes the problem. Hope you can get an answer for your own peace of mind

Hugs on their way for Toby if he can drag himself away from his new gifts long enough to be hugged


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great pics of Toby and his gifts. Hope everything goes well today at his vet visit. Keep us posted.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We're back from the eye clinic. Our guy was in the other office today so the resident fellow did a free exam and pressure check. He said Toby's pressures were 9 and 10 (from 4 and 9 or 10) on Monday and the inflammation is resolving nicely. In other words the medication seems to be working, though hubby and I are thinking the acupuncture also helped. He said not to worry about the pupils because everything looks better at this point. 

SO RELIEVED!!! We are very happy we got this recheck. I feel like I can breathe this weekend. 

Toby has another acupuncture session on Monday and I'll probably drive him back for an eye recheck next Thursday or Friday, schedule permitting, just to make sure we are on the right path here. 

Thanks everyone for your prayers and good wishes. They are working!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Yay Toby. So glad things looked good at his recheck. His pics with his Xmas loot are precious. How special to have Copper's treat ball.


----------



## coppers-mom

Whoo hoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a relief. Better pressures and the inflammation is resolving. Way to go Toby!

My girl kitty Jasmine graciously rubbed all over Toby's package so he would know where it came from. I was cleaning out the garage and saw Copper's treat ball in the corner all dusty and ignored. I immediately thought to send it to Toby. I don't know if Copper had a paw in that, but I know he would approve. It gives me the warm fuzzies every time I look at Toby peering into it.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great news, Anne! Yea Toby!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a great update!! 

Love the pics of Toby with his new toys, too. He's looking just wonderful.


----------



## GoldensGirl

So glad the news is good today! Now about that night away with DH and an appointment for a massage...


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Fantastic news!! So glad to hear that he's doing well and those pressures are coming up!
The pictures are just precious, too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby is getting his second acupuncture session early this afternoon. His Dad may get home in time to go and see the session himself. 

This morning during our early morning walk Toby was busy sniffing, totally distracted and walked head first into a stop sign post. :banghead:I was totally beside myself with worry, but he didn't yelp or cry out and seemed unfazed. I saw it happening and couldn't get my leash hand or voice to distract him away in time--happened in a flash. I hope he is OK, but I'll have the vet look at him just in case.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Sounds like Toby is going in the right direction except when it comes to stop signs!


----------



## Laurie

Such wonderful news about Toby!!!!! So happy to hear his eyes are improving. 

Loved the pictures of him with his new "toy". Such a handsome boy.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I hope Toby has a good acupuncture session today.  And fingers crossed that he didn't hurt himself walking into that stop sign.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We all think he is OK. He did very well in acupuncture today. Here are some photos:


----------



## hotel4dogs

great photos!! I'm glad to hear he's okay. I walk into stuff all the time and there's nothing wrong with my eyes or head (I think??)!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

He looks so happy and handsome! Glad he is o.k. How is the stop sign?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> He looks so happy and handsome! Glad he is o.k. How is the stop sign?


The stop sign is still there!


----------



## goldensmum

He's looking bright eyed and so handsome - is there a difference in the colour of needles used? 

Sending hugs and a whacking big:kiss:


----------



## caseypooh

Checking in on you all, What a handsome boy!!!! I'm so glad to hear and see that Toby is doing well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldensmum said:


> He's looking bright eyed and so handsome - is there a difference in the colour of needles used?
> 
> Sending hugs and a whacking big:kiss:


He sends hugs and whacking kisses back, with a lip lick or two! 

I noticed the same thing about the different needle colors and will ask next week!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He is handsome even with needles. Glad he is doing ok.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Great pics! Glad to hear things are perking up for him.


----------



## SandyK

Very glad Toby's pressures were better. Sorry he ran into the stop sign:doh:. He looks so happy to get his accupuncture...maybe he knows it helps him feel good?! Nice to see he is enjoying Copper's treat ball!!


----------



## hubbub

Goodness! Toby looks pretty relaxed with those needles so close to his eyes. Hopefully he was less distracted at this appt and will be calmer for a bit  

Toby don't worry about the stop sign too much (although I know it worried your mom) - Hannah's always making quick turns and hits the door, a wall, a mailbox, etc.


----------



## GoldensGirl

So glad your handsome klutz is doing well!  He is determined to keep you on your toes and remembering that he is the proper center of your universe.


----------



## Dallas Gold

More counter-surfing of inedible objects today. He took them out to his favorite spot in the back yard. Victims: a Silpat baking sheet (no cookies on it though because I knew better) and an empty CoQ 10 bottle left out on the counter to take it out to the recycling bin but Toby got it first. He's fine--all parts were found to the pill bottle. The Silpat has a hole from Toby's teeth.:doh:


----------



## coppers-mom

Just checking in to see how "our" boy is doing. It sure sounds like he is feeling well - maybe too well a little bit?:smooch:


----------



## LifeOfRiley

It sounds like Toby is keeping you on your toes. 
(It's great, isn't it?! )


----------



## goldensmum

Sounds like his lordship is making sure that you don;t get complacent. Tell him we love golden kisses here and will take as many as he cares to send


----------



## coppers-mom

Checking in on the Tobynator today. I hope it is a wonderful day for you both.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We have had this conversation before, but every time you describe Toby's countersurfing talents, I think he and my Sunny must be littermates somehow parted in space and time.  There is precious little that is safe on our counters, but the greatest temptations are paper towels and tissues. 

I'm glad the Tobynator is suffering no ill effects from his misadventures.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Knock on wood, but after the sign post incident and the acupuncture session, Toby's had a GREAT week! His eyes look better, he's happy, energetic, interactive and dare I say his poop is even more solid than ever--a first! We switched to a new eye drop and started acupuncture on the same day so I don't know if either of those is the reason for the improved poop, or if it's just we have his cobalamin/folate deficiency back in normal ranges, or it just happened that way. Whatever it is I'm relieved! 

He'll have a semi-busy few hours this weekend with company stopping by for a short visit.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

I am so very happy that Toby is doing well-so relieved for Mom!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

It's great to hear that Toby's feeling so well.
You've been through so much with him, it has to be such a HUGE relief to see that you've turned the corner and things are starting to improve!


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's been 18 month's since his digestive issues were discovered and the second cataract developed and progressed. I think we will need another 6 months of eye recovery before we can think about a new puppy for the family. This will be one eagerly anticipated addition.


----------



## coppers-mom

Dallas Gold said:


> It's been 18 month's since his digestive issues were discovered and the second cataract developed and progressed. I think we will need another 6 months of eye recovery before we can think about a new puppy for the family. _This will be one eagerly anticipated addition_.


Anticipated by others as well.

I am so glad Toby is doing well (even his poop) and I too am amazed at his countersurfing. I've never had a dog who did that and the little critters sure couldn't reach that high.:doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Anticipated by others as well.
> :


I was just at lunch with an old friend and she told me I needed to get on the stick and get ready for that puppy.  

Before I left Toby was barking at me non-stop. I finally asked him to show me what he was so insistent about and he took me to a shelve holding his fun new Red Rubber Chicken from his Auntie Teresa. It is just out of his reach. He then went to town working on his Rubber Chicken--so far so good--nothing decapitated so far. 










He wouldn't stop to pose for the photo, so no shot of his sparkly brown cataract-free eyes. He was too busy focusing on the object of his desires--his Red Rubber Chicken!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Cute, cute, cute!:smooch::smooch::smooch:
Toby is just adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I loved the funny chicken. Too bad I don't remember where I got it, but it wasn't a pet store..... I carried it around for quite a while and finally decided he had to have it.

You know the Pier 1 ads? Well, that chicken spoke to me and wanted to go to Dallas.


----------



## Angelina

That is just wonderful and a great xmas present to all of us following his story and sending prayers on his (and your) behalf. Yeahhhhh Toby!


----------



## Sally's Mom

He looks good with that chicken. The only toys my dogs have other than bones/antlers are made by Planet Dog because they destroy everything else. Basil sucks on her eggplant and artichoke from Planet Dog.


----------



## goldensmum

So glad that Toby has had a good day, and such a good boy to let his Mum know what he wanted without helping himself


----------



## Dallas Gold

That photo shows his eyelashes are growing back in...thank goodness!! It was hard trying to keep him from rubbing as they grew in. 

You can also see his ever-increasing sugar face. It's sort of mottled right now. 

You can also see a black dot on his muzzle--that thing is coming off soon for biopsy. It was too small for the vet to get this past Monday, but we are monitoring it very carefully. The word melanoma has been mentioned as a potential possibility, which worries the heck out of me. The vet assured me that we'd deal with it and since it's not in his mouth or in his toes or nail beds it's not as serious as I am thinking it is. Sigh...


----------



## Sally's Mom

There is a melanoma vaccine! We have client who also goes to Angell and her dog has been getting it! His tumor was right on his nose leather... it seems to be working.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Not that I am saying Toby has melanoma...


----------



## Debles

So glad Toby is doing well!!! Love the photo!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Not that I am saying Toby has melanoma...


 The only real way to diagnose any lump, bump, tag, etc. is via biopsy and hopefully it is nothing. The black color is something the vet keyed on right away. Funny you should mention the vaccine, because when the M word was mentioned, my next question was when can I get the vaccine for him? She chuckled and told me we needed the diagnosis first then the vaccine. I was getting ahead of myself again...:doh:

I really want this thing off but she didn't think she could get enough for a biopsy yet. Sigh...


----------



## GoldensGirl

No. No No No No No. Absolutely not. :no::no::no: The M word is strictly forbidden. Permanently. Forever. :samurail:

Toby's curls, pinkish nose and sugar face remind me of Joker, who is approaching 11 now. 

Hugs and prayers for Toby and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking about Toby and I am glad he is doing very well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Love the chicken story. He was probably thinking, "do I have to stand here and bark all day? Ask me what I need, for Pete's sake!"

I do want to see those sparkly cataract-free eyes! He'll have to do a little posing for the camera soon. Meantime, I'll cross my fingers about the little mark on his nose. Hope it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## hotel4dogs

How is Sir Toby of Texas doing this morning? 
Just to throw this out, have you considered having an oncologist look at the little black spot?


----------



## KiwiD

Love to hear your stories of Toby and see the picture of him with his chicken. He is such a special boy. Big hugs to him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> How is Sir Toby of Texas doing this morning?
> Just to throw this out, have you considered having an oncologist look at the little black spot?


I was thinking about that last night actually, wondering where I could take him. Texas doesn't have many certified oncologists. The one closest to my house is a female oncologist who really botched up reading the results of a tick borne profile on my Beau many years ago and missed a positive diagnosis for RMSF. His regular vet caught it when the report was mailed to her. This oncologist also has a disciplinary record that involves malpractice/negligence and was on an extended probation as a result. It was not the typical failure to communicate properly type of complaint. She goes through partners in short order...

I think you can figure out that she is not my first choice if at all possible. The real icing on the cake was when our Beau first showed symptoms of hemangio, our vet clinic didn't have a sonogram machine on call and it took several days to get into this oncology clinic to get an ultrasound. Then it took several days to schedule a splenectomy, which was performed by a surgeon who came down from the big specialty clinic to the north. Beau never made it out of the surgery, which was on a Wednesday. His ashes were back on a Friday and we went to the oncology clinic to pick them up. I asked if there were any additional charges and her staff said they would bill us for them and it would only be a small amount if anything. Saturday I got the bill for the euthanasia/cremation, which was $200. Monday morning, just two days later, I got a phone call from the poor receptionist there telling me the vet asked her to call and say if the bill wasn't paid by the end of the day she was suing us in small claims court. Our Beau wasn't even dead a week, we had paid for the surgery in advance, we were deep in grief, offered to pay the Friday before and then the call came the next business day. I asked her to repeat it several times, then went and told hubby, in tears. He couldn't believe it either, called the business manager, who said the same thing. I dried my tears, calmed down and wrote an unemotional letter, setting forth the facts and the time line of events, then stating under Texas common law if no specific date of payment is set forth and agreed to by the parties, the common practice is 30 days after the bill is sent. I then asked her for a written apology for causing us so much added stress and emotional pain for the callousness in the phone calls. By that Friday, I had my letter of apology, an explanation that she never intended it that way and her receptionist "misunderstood" (poor receptionist being unfairly blamed because the business manager said the same thing). She then went on to lie and brag on how she saved our Beau's life with the TBD diagnosis. I walked a copy of it down to our regular vet, who was absolutely appalled at the entire situation! 

In an absolutely no other option situation, we'll use her, but I really don't trust her bedside manner or competence!

The big veterinary specialty center has an non-board certified oncologist. I think I can get a referral there through Toby's regular vet or through the eye doc, since they are on the same floor and share the same side of the building. 

Texas A&M is a VERY long 3.5 hour drive each way.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Anne, besides sending healing thoughts and prayers, the only thing I can do from afar to help with research. Here are some links that might be helpful, including pointers to some certified oncologists in/near Dallas:

VCA Veterinarians, Vet Specialists & DVMs in Dallas, TX (Dr. Wright is listed as a new associate certified in oncology.)

Veterinary Specialists of North Texas & Animal Cancer Center - Dallas, TX

Texas veterinary oncologist - Dallas, TX

I suspect one of these is the oncologist you want to avoid, but am trying not to leap to conclusions.

Hugs and prayers for Toby and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Anne, besides sending healing thoughts and prayers, the only thing I can do from afar to help with research. Here are some links that might be helpful, including pointers to some certified oncologists in/near Dallas:
> 
> VCA Veterinarians, Vet Specialists & DVMs in Dallas, TX (Dr. Wright is listed as a new associate certified in oncology.)
> 
> Veterinary Specialists of North Texas & Animal Cancer Center - Dallas, TX
> 
> Texas veterinary oncologist - Dallas, TX
> 
> I suspect one of these is the oncologist you want to avoid, but am trying not to leap to conclusions.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for Toby and for you,
> Lucy


Thanks Lucy--there are two new oncologists I can try to get a referral to see and they are in the same building as his ophthalmologist.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks Lucy--there are two new oncologists I can try to get a referral to see and they are in the same building as his ophthalmologist.


Yay! I so hope this turns out to be much ado about nothing much, but I know you won't rest easy until you know for sure.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Yay! I so hope this turns out to be much ado about nothing much, but I know you won't rest easy until you know for sure.


I am seeing some darker areas in his nose leather so I want to be safe. It could be winter nose though! Poor Toby doesn't like me staring at his muzzle!


----------



## Dallas Gold

oh, and the problem oncologist is in the links you sent and has new associates/partners. Two years ago a friend took her dog there and saw someone that's not there anymore. They sure don't stay long at that practice!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> oh, and the problem oncologist is in the links you sent and has new associates/partners. Two years ago a friend took her dog there and saw someone that's not there anymore. They sure don't stay long at that practice!


I figured. Maybe the certifying board should receive complaints? I don't know how certifications are revoked, but there must be a way. Hmmm. Maybe this calls for research. Will let you know if I learn anything useful.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Quick research turns up two links that may be useful in reporting and avoiding problem veterinarians in Texas. The first is the complaint process for the state board: Texas State Board of Veterinary Medical Examiners. The other is a published list of disciplinary records, maintained by a consumer advocacy group: Texas Veterinary Records ~ Disciplinary Documents.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> I figured. Maybe the certifying board should receive complaints? I don't know how certifications are revoked, but there must be a way. Hmmm. Maybe this calls for research. Will let you know if I learn anything useful.


The problem with this particular oncologist happened in 2004. I heard later on they had some payments due on a building expansion and they were trying to get all their bad debts collected--but they lumped all their current accounts in as well in the dunning calls. We probably weren't the only clients that got this call and wondered why we were getting it! I blame poor office management for the snafu. The office manager was her husband BTW. It sure did stab us in the heart when it happened though. I've never had a good feeling about that veterinarian or her practice and probably never will.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Quick research turns up two links that may be useful in reporting and avoiding problem veterinarians in Texas. The first is the complaint process for the state board: Texas State Board of Veterinary Medical Examiners. The other is a published list of disciplinary records, maintained by a consumer advocacy group: Texas Veterinary Records ~ Disciplinary Documents.


Just saw this--thank you- I lost the link when I switched computers! Apparently this oncologist failed to diagnose something which burst and that lead to the death of an animal. She got a 2 year probated sentence (suspended), a fine and an exam. I mentioned to hubby that we might want to consider letting an oncologist look at the black spot for a second opinion and the surgical center had a new oncologist joining in January--his first reaction was yes, let's do that and thank goodness we have an option other than Dr. xxxx because he didn't want our dogs subjected to her ever again. 

Toby had another acupuncture session today--the growth has not increased in size and she said it could be a keratin overgrowth (forgot the term). His other spots on his nose leather are not raised and probably freckles. confused
He did very well during the exam. He also got his bordatella injection after the session. He was due and with all these clinic visits we must be careful.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Taking Toby to the Eye Clinic Tomorrow*

The strangest thing just happened and I think it's for a reason...

I started a new bottle of his antibiotic drop this weekend. This is a fairly expensive compounded medication in a larger size bottle. I got one drop in his eye just now and for the life of me I couldn't get a drop out for his other eye, and the bottle is almost full! My first thought was to use a sterilized needle to open the hole at the top, then I decided no, because I did not want to compromise and possibly introduce any bacteria into his eye from doing that. We've gone so far with his recovery and I just don't want to chance it, especially something going into his eye. I called the eye clinic, hoping they could give me some idea on what to do. I was surprised when they said, oh, we are having a lot of phone calls about this--bring it in and we'll exchange it for smaller bottles. I can't get there before they close this afternoon (besides, it's raining, they are 20 miles away and it's rush hour) so I asked if I could bring it in tomorrow and bring Toby as well for a pressure check while I was at it. She said yes, good idea! So, we'll get to check out his pressures tomorrow and see if the acupuncture is helping. :crossfing

Please say a prayer and send positive vibes that I'll get my Christmas wish for Toby--good eye pressures.  Thank you! 

Oh, and the rainy weather combined with the acupuncture is making my Tobynator feel really good--I've been entertained with zoomies, an upturned bedroom rug and a raiding of the hubby's trash can in his office!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY!!!!! So glad to hear.


----------



## Deber

Again, Anne, I just wish you could have a break and Toby be alright. Praying for this daily and check his thread every day. I wish I could help, but I am here and a close shoulder if you ever need. 

Tob, so glad to hear you like this rain. Kye and Coop are being monsters, damp now dirty monsters (just had a bath yesterday). Wonder why I got light goldens, I should have taken a handful of dirt and told the breeder to Match the pup with that color! Beige carpet, beige dirt, beige dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Deber said:


> Again, Anne, I just wish you could have a break and Toby be alright. Praying for this daily and check his thread every day. I wish I could help, but I am here and a close shoulder if you ever need.
> 
> Tob, so glad to hear you like this rain. Kye and Coop are being monsters, damp now dirty monsters (just had a bath yesterday). Wonder why I got light goldens, I should have taken a handful of dirt and told the breeder to Match the pup with that color! Beige carpet, beige dirt, beige dogs.


Thank you! I'm lucky because Toby doesn't like to get dirty! It comes in handy most of the time, except he doesn't like to go to the bathroom when it's raining outside...go figure! 

Hubby and I have been curious about his pressures--hopefully they are improving, but nervous about finding out they aren't. We sort of agreed to hold off going back until after Christmas, but I really am curious, so this "incident" with the eye drop bottle not working is just the excuse I need to find out.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I love it when "things" happen that cause other "things" to happen that we wanted to happen....such odd coincidences.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good vibes for good eye pressures for Toby tomorrow..... I'm so glad he is feeling so good.


----------



## coppers-mom

Many prayers and good thoughts for you and Toby!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sometimes I'd swear that your Tobynator and my Sunny must be siblings, or at least soul mates. I say that as I'm looking at dog beds that have been moved around the family room and a protective sofa throw that is now overturned on the floor, while also remembering the trash can that Sunny raided while we were upstairs together. She thinks the best toys in the world are paper towels and tissues, preferably used. :yuck: Our little Christmas tree is secured to the table with strong bungee cords, so as to withstand her indoor zoomies. When it comes down to it, she knows that her most important job is to keep her mom laughing and she does that brilliantly! 

I hope and pray that Toby's pressure readings are perfect tomorrow, or at least much improved. Having faith that inexplicable things happen for a good reason may not be very scientific, but it takes us a long way towards being at peace with the Universe.

Hugs and prayers for Toby and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Sometimes I'd swear that your Tobynator and my Sunny must be siblings, or at least soul mates. I say that as I'm looking at dog beds that have been moved around the family room and a protective sofa throw that is now overturned on the floor, while also remembering the trash can that Sunny raided while we were upstairs together. She thinks the best toys in the world are paper towels and tissues, preferably used. :yuck: Our little Christmas tree is secured to the table with strong bungee cords, so as to withstand her indoor zoomies. When it comes down to it, she knows that her most important job is to keep her mom laughing and she does that brilliantly!
> 
> I hope and pray that Toby's pressure readings are perfect tomorrow, or at least much improved. Having faith that inexplicable things happen for a good reason may not be very scientific, but it takes us a long way towards being at peace with the Universe.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for Toby and for you,
> Lucy


Every day, after Toby does his rug rearrangements, I think one day I'm going to miss it so I probably should embrace it as his special Tobyness... today he upturned it twice--the first time I actually got down on the floor and he pulled me along! He had a great time! I had a hard time getting up because I've got a back/hip issue going on!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> Every day, after Toby does his rug rearrangements, I think one day I'm going to miss it so I probably should embrace it as his special Tobyness... today he upturned it twice--the first time I actually got down on the floor and he pulled me along! He had a great time! I had a hard time getting up because I've got a back/hip issue going on!


Embracing the special Tobyness is lovely. And your comments remind me of excellent advice once given - to never love anything that won't love you back. I reminded myself of that when Joker broke a treasured lamp a few weeks ago and again and again whenever Sunny pulls wallpaper loose.

I'm so sorry that you're having back/him issues. Bet you need the acupuncture at least as much as Toby does - and I bet you're taking better care of him than yourself. :curtain: When my back and hips are hurting, I find the culprit is often psoas muscles that are best stretched with gentle lunges and back-bending exercise. This reminds me that I need to get into a yoga class again soon!

Hope tomorrow goes well for you and the Tobynator,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> ...the growth has not increased in size and she said it could be a keratin overgrowth (forgot the term). His other spots on his nose leather are not raised and probably freckles.


I think it's nasodigital hyperkeratosis - Hannah has it (of course) - it affects her feet (including dewclaws). 



Dallas Gold said:


> Please say a prayer and send positive vibes that I'll get my Christmas wish for Toby--good eye pressures.  Thank you!
> 
> Oh, and the rainy weather combined with the acupuncture is making my Tobynator feel really good--I've been entertained with zoomies, an upturned bedroom rug and a raiding of the hubby's trash can in his office!


Fingers and toes crossed for good pressures and more Toby antics!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I think it's nasodigital hyperkeratosis - Hannah has it (of course) - it affects her feet (including dewclaws).


I think that is the term! Thank you! We're still going to get it checked out and monitored though, it's just too tiny to biopsy now.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Update: Pressures Good!!*

:dblthumb2arty::headbang2:greenboun:greenboun

Today's pressures are 11 and 11!! I'm convinced it's the acupuncture, the new steroid drop and/or the power of this forum, maybe all 3. I don't know how I drove us back after the appointment--I was just so happy and floating on air!!  Relief doesn't begin to describe my feelings right now!! As soon as we got back I called and left a message for his acupuncture vet because we were both wondering yesterday! Toby immediately went and upturned the bedroom rug. 

Thank you everyone for your good thoughts and prayers--they are working!! 

Next acupuncture is Dec. 26, next eye check, barring an eye drop bottle malfunction, is Jan.9. 

I just got my best Christmas wish delivered today!:smooch:

Oh, and Toby was totally obnoxious in the waiting area--speaking in his outside voice to everyone. He wanted to visit and couldn't contain his excitement. My Tobynator is definitely back!


----------



## caseypooh

Yipeeeee!!!!! I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Very happy tears welling in my eyes.....I'm so happy for you and your husband. Such wonderful news! Way to go, Toby!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Anne, this is just the best of news. YAY for Toby!!! Cody sends lots of springer roos for his cousin and P&M send sweet golden kisses and wags.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've been praying for this for so long! If the pressures hold on his next recheck I'll probably do back flips all the way home from the eye clinic--all 20 miles! 

Our plans for adding a new family member of the four-legged kind are on hold pending Toby's recovery. Right now it's looking so much better for a new little one in mid to late 2012!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh, before I forget--one more Tobytude incident today--his royal Divaness was evident at the specialty clinic! I've mentioned in previous posts that this big specialty center has a big parking lot with medians that are just filled with gross poop that is not picked up regularly.:yuck: It's very disgusting. Today he freaked out with the smell and sight of all the dog poop, much of it wet due to the rain we had yesterday. He smelled a spot of grass, then wouldn't budge--we had to go out of our way to avoid the median! He did the same exact thing on the way back to the car--he avoided the median! There is either a smell there from a dog he is afraid of, or he is just as disgusted as I am from all the grossness! My Diva Boy!!:smooch::smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What a great Christmas present.

and it is so glad to hear that his Divaness the Tobynator is back.::smooch:

Made my day and I'd join in some back flips. but I honestly couldn't do those before I hurt my back.


----------



## hubbub

WHAT HAPPY NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have to break out the dancing banana - aw, heck, two of them - one for each eye!!! - :banana: :banana:

We had a last minute trip to the the teaching hospital today, in the rain, with nasty wet poop around too - so I absolutely understand, at least there's not too much for us to deal with though. I'll have to come back and update our thread once everyone is fed, walked and settled - but I wanted to check on Toby's pressures first. So glad I did 

Merry (early) Christmas!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for the lovely news! I'm so glad our Tobynator is back to being who he is and with gusto!


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad to hear his pressures are great!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Such great news!!! Go Team Toby !!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is wonderful news. Toby is lucky to have you. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dallas Gold said:


> :dblthumb2arty::headbang2:greenboun:greenboun
> 
> Today's pressures are 11 and 11!! I'm convinced it's the acupuncture, the new steroid drop and/or the power of this forum, maybe all 3. I don't know how I drove us back after the appointment--I was just so happy and floating on air!!  Relief doesn't begin to describe my feelings right now!! As soon as we got back I called and left a message for his acupuncture vet because we were both wondering yesterday! Toby immediately went and upturned the bedroom rug.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your good thoughts and prayers--they are working!!
> 
> Next acupuncture is Dec. 26, next eye check, barring an eye drop bottle malfunction, is Jan.9.
> 
> I just got my best Christmas wish delivered today!:smooch:
> 
> Oh, and Toby was totally obnoxious in the waiting area--speaking in his outside voice to everyone. He wanted to visit and couldn't contain his excitement. My Tobynator is definitely back!


Oh, I seriously got a little teary reading that!! I am so, so happy for you both. You deserved some really good news right about now! What a great gift.

And after I got teary, I laughed out loud at Toby using his outdoor voice. He wa sprobably just wanting everyone to know how great they were looking through his crystal clear eyes! :wavey:


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Toby With Clear Eyes!*










Thank you everyone for your prayers, good thoughts, encouragement and support as we took Toby through his double cataract surgery! His recovery is continuing, but for now, I"m just enjoying looking at his beautiful BROWN, cataract-free eyes.  

Merry Christmas everyone from Toby and his grateful Mom!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the lovely photo of an extremely lucky dog - lucky to have you for his mom, always there to fight for him and wrap your love around him like armor.

Merry Christmas!
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom

Beautiful!:smooch:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

He looks gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Love the up close nose photo!


----------



## SandyK

I am so very happy to see Toby's pressures were good!!!! Congrats Toby!!!! Thanks for sharing the cataract free picture!!!


----------



## Deber

Hurrah! Love the picture of those beautiful eyes and the nose shot is perfect. Toby you have a very special Momma, love her dearly for us all. So glad to hear his pressures were so down. Praying he is over all this and on his way to many more wonderful years. Toby - Merry Christmas and looking forward to a fantastic 2012. 

Merry Christmas Anne, may God be with you in this coming year.


----------



## goldensmum

Oh Toby, you look even more handsome now, and so pleased that your recovery is going well.

Doesn;t that nose just make you want to:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby had another acupuncture session today. I was a little concerned because this morning he sneezed and sniffled for about 10 minutes and his eyes watered and looked more irritated. I also sneezed and sniffled but mine is pollen allergy related. I hoped that was Toby's situation as well. By the time of our appointment his eyes looked better. He did really well again during the session. We are going to continue weekly sessions until the eye docs say the inflammation is basically resolved, then we may increase time between sessions or stop it if it's permanently improved. 

Good news today--they lowered the charge for the acupuncture and gave me retroactive credits for our other sessions--so today's was free (after application of credits) and I have a $15 credit for next time too! This never ever happens at the vets!! I think it was good and instant karma because I dropped off a charitable end of year donation before the appointment for the clinic's pet orphanage. The thing was I thought I was getting a good deal already because the clinic charges so much less than the other acupuncture vet we used for Barkley! So the year ends on a very nice note and in a totally unexpected way!


----------



## Deber

When you do something good, you are rewarded 10 fold! Amazed how well Toby is doing with the acupuncture and know the feeling with all the allergies as we have this going on in our house too. Take care of yourself and now it is your turn.

Toby I am still overjoyed at your picture and your eye pressure results. You are on your way little man. Yea..


----------



## Sweet Girl

Those are some of the most perfect looking eyes I've ever seen! 

:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

My poor poor dog--he gets treats during his acupuncture, he gets treats to get in and out of the car (also known as bribes), he got fed when we got home and now he's whining and whimpering for his 3rd meal-the one that is supposed to be given before bedtime. Of course I never feed him.:no: Poor boy.  I think the acupuncture stimulates his appetite a tad!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Good news.. the vets aren't out to get you???( I know you do not feel that way, the comment was for everyone else.) I am so glad for Toby!! Hope the holidays are going well!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> My poor poor dog--he gets treats during his acupuncture, he gets treats to get in and out of the car (also known as bribes), he got fed when we got home and now he's whining and whimpering for his 3rd meal-the one that is supposed to be given before bedtime. Of course I never feed him.:no: Poor boy.  I think the acupuncture stimulates his appetite a tad!


This tells me that your Tobynator is a normal DAWG! He plays you like a harp...or tries to.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear another good day for Toby.....an mom! Continued good thoughts and prayers for Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sally's Mom said:


> Good news.. the vets aren't out to get you???( I know you do not feel that way, the comment was for everyone else.) I am so glad for Toby!! Hope the holidays are going well!!!


Yes, yesterday confirmed that there is not a veterinary clinic conspiracy to rob me blind!  I appreciate their honesty too! It really helps too, because this year's expenses have been so high with the house repairs and with Toby. 

The veterinarian doing the acupuncture is very pleased with the results on Toby. I only wish we had started this about a month sooner than we did.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank heaven for honest and generous people! I'm so happy that Toby is doing well and that the acupuncture clinic is treating you well.

This year has been a tough one in multiple dimensions, hasn't it? I have a hunch that you'll be as happy to let it slip into history as we will.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Thank heaven for honest and generous people! I'm so happy that Toby is doing well and that the acupuncture clinic is treating you well.
> 
> This year has been a tough one in multiple dimensions, hasn't it? I have a hunch that you'll be as happy to let it slip into history as we will.


Actually, the acupuncture is done at his regular veterinary clinic. He's very excited to go there. Lately I've been driving (rain on appointment days!!!!) and as soon as we round the corner and he sees the building, the excited barking begins. By contrast, he's not too keen on the drive and the visit to the ophthalmology clinic, but, truth be told, neither am I! He may be playing of my dread of driving so far to get him there! 

When I say Happy New Year for 2012, my emphasis is on the HAPPY part!! A couple of tough years are almost behind our belts, with dog health crises, parental health crises and major home repair projects that went on and on and on and on...


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> ...When I say Happy New Year for 2012, my emphasis is on the HAPPY part!! A couple of tough years are almost behind our belts, with dog health crises, parental health crises and major home repair projects that went on and on and on and on...


I'm with you on this! Following a practice learned from life coaching, I am busy with my review of 2011 and thinking about how glad I am that the year is drawing to a close. As I set goals for 2012, one of them is to have more fun! For the first time in years, we have bought tickets to a New Year's Eve event at a nearby restaurant that we enjoy, looking forward to live music and an evening of festivities.


----------



## hubbub

Happy New Year Toby! I hope 2012 is bright and clear for you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Happy New Year Toby! I hope 2012 is bright and clear for you!


Happy New Year to you! We started the year with a nice impressive display of Toby using his Wubba to talk! 

He's doing well, except...he is licking his paw like crazy and I cannot find anything out of order. He goes for acupuncture tomorrow so we'll have the vet give it a look-over too.


----------



## Debles

A Healthy Happy New Year for us all, especially the goldens!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Dallas Gold said:


> Happy New Year to you! We started the year with a nice impressive display of Toby using his Wubba to talk!
> 
> He's doing well, except...he is licking his paw like crazy and I cannot find anything out of order. He goes for acupuncture tomorrow so we'll have the vet give it a look-over too.


 
Ok.... check the hummus. Is there a paw print in it?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Ok.... check the hummus. Is there a paw print in it?


Just checked. So far so good--he hasn't learned how to open the fridge door (yet).  For all I know, that may be his New Year's resolution and if so, we're in BIG trouble!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just back from another acupuncture session. The vet thinks his left eye pressures will be a little lower than the right just based on her feel of the eye globes. She's probably right because that eye is the one they did a modified cataract procedure on. It was the congenital cataract eye. 

We will get the official eye pressures next Monday, with acupuncture next Tuesday. We will also get a thyroid absorption blood draw then because of my suspicions Toby is bouncing back towards hypothyroid levels. I'm seeing a change in his energy and the fur consistency on his flanks--which is usually a precursor to him going hypothyroid. 

BTW, she examined his paw, the one he was licking, and she found a tiny corn that she pulled off. I'm supposed to watch and see if it grows back. It's right next to a toe pad--odd place!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> BTW, she examined his paw, the one he was licking, and she found a tiny corn that she pulled off. I'm supposed to watch and see if it grows back. It's right next to a toe pad--odd place!


This might be the hyperkeritosis. I'll have to get a picture of Hannah's next to her dewclaw. Although she doesn't usually lick that area. I guess she's too busy licking/chewing other spots.


----------



## caseypooh

Happy New Year to you Anne, I'm with you about the happy part. I'm glad 2011 is over, it was a struggle. 2012 will be much better for us, I have a feeling (some Margaritas will help too )!

Give Toby a kiss and I sure do hope his corn stays away. 

Cindy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear that Toby had a good day. Hope the paw licking will stop now that the vet took off the corn. Hugs....


----------



## Sally's Mom

All in all, sounds like everything is going well.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking on Toby and you. I'm glad his acupuncture visit went well.

Today has been so full of emotion on so many counts. I hope you're okay.


----------



## Deber

Hope you had a great New Years and glad to hear that was just a corn! Lets hope this new year will find him back on track and hope his thyroid isn't starting to act up. Hope that eye pressure is still good to on the next visit.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldensGirl said:


> Today has been so full of emotion on so many counts. I hope you're okay.


It sure was an emotional day.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> It sure was an emotional day.


Thank you for coordinating HRH Toby's virtual send off


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby has an ophthalmology appointment this morning, across town. We woke up to much needed rain, but lots of rain means lots of traffic headaches.  I don't want to complain about the rain, because it is a very welcome sight, and is helping ease our drought situation, and it's not snow or ice , but driving in rain on major highways is never a fun experience for me. My brilliant hubby called the clinic to see if the doctor was running on time--he wasn't, he's stuck in traffic and the clinic was trying to call patients to reschedule. Our appointment was at 10: 15, which meant we would need to start out during the tail end of rush hour. It's about an hour drive for me in good weather, and I was padding it slightly by leaving at 9. The clinic suggested we come in at 11:30 instead.  Hubby has another commitment today and won't be able to stay for the appointment, but he will be able to help me load Tobster into the car, which is a chore when you have a very sore back. Toby is perfectly capable of jumping in himself, but he doesn't like car rides anymore because it means poking and prodding! Even his beloved Yummy Chummies don't always entice him in. 

Hopefully his pressures will be good today:crossfing:crossfing. Tomorrow he has acupuncture and we'll be able to taper down if the pressures are holding steady or improving. :crossfing


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Good thoughts and prayers for your appointment today. I hope those pressures look good!
Drive safely.


----------



## hotel4dogs

hoping you get a good report today!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Sir Toby has great results from his visit today and your drive is easy and uneventfful.

Give him a smooch for me.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Good luck with the vet visit today and acupuncture tomorrow! Hope your back feels better soon too.


----------



## hubbub

Oh I hope his pressures are good! I know it would be such a relief for you (in addition to the rain falling...not driving in it )!

Be careful driving!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hope it's an uneventful drive - and that Toby's pressures are all good! 

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are back from our rainy drive to and from the ophthalmology clinic. It rained steadily for me in both directions. Thank goodness there was light traffic on the Dallas North Toll road and everyone driving it was using caution (driving the speed limit)! The other route (I 635) was backed up for miles due to accidents. Despite the hassle of driving long distances in steady rain with localized street flooding, it's a very welcome sight for rain-parched Texas. The good news is we have another 24 hours of it on tap, giving Dallas up to 3 inches total. 

The overall report was good. His pressures were down to 7 and 8, but on examination the doctor found his uveitis was well under control and almost resolved. He was very pleased with the overall progress Toby is making. We are keeping up with the current two topical drops (Prednisolone Acetate and Ketorolac) he gets twice a day and we are adding back in another drop, Tropicamide once a day. Toby will not be happy about another drop, but I will make sure he gets an extra treat as a reward.  The alternative was a round of oral steroids and I do not want to do that because it would mean the end of his eye acupuncture, because acupuncture and oral steroids do not mix. 

Toby is now able to do some short ball chasing ; however, when I mentioned the possibility of a new puppy and puppy play he suggested we wait a bit longer. That is fine, we need more time anyway. Our first priority is getting Toby through his recovery. 

We go back in 6 weeks, but he encouraged me to trek back up in a couple of weeks to recheck his eye pressures. I was somewhat suspicious about today’s readings- it was a different tech and she held his head too firmly, IMO, and holding the head incorrectly can affect pressure readings. 

Toby’s vocal personality came out today as he greeted everyone in the clinic with his cheerful, but loud, outside voice.  He immediately went into beggar mode in the exam room, begging the techs and the ophthalmologist for treats. He knows the exact pocket the ophthalmologist keeps them in too. The doctor referred to Toby as one of his favorite patients, but I suspect he tells all the dog owners that! Once again, he spent about 20 minutes of the appointment typing into the computer. His novel about Toby’s eye adventures is getting long. 

Once again, no charge for the recheck—it is part of the price of the surgery—I love that.

Tomorrow we will starve Toby for his 8 a.m. appointment for a thyroid absorption blood test (per vet instructions) and acupuncture. It can rain cats and dogs for our commute there because it's just down the street and only on residential streets.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad toby got good results and can do some short ball playing.
I'm also glad you can engage in some puppy dreams now, even if they still have to be dreams.

What part of you back is hurting? I got a TENS (Transdermal electrical nerve stimulation) unit from my physical therapist the Thursday before Christmas and it has made a world of difference. They had been using the big one on my at PT, but this little gem can go everywhere with me and is easing my back spasms as we "speak". It is portable and battery operated and well, yummy for back spasms.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I am so glad toby got good results and can do some short ball playing.
> I'm also glad you can engage in some puppy dreams now, even if they still have to be dreams.
> 
> What part of you back is hurting? I got a TENS (Transdermal electrical nerve stimulation) unit from my physical therapist the Thursday before Christmas and it has made a world of difference. They had been using the big one on my at PT, but this little gem can go everywhere with me and is easing my back spasms as we "speak". It is portable and battery operated and well, yummy for back spasms.


It is a very odd back situation--started mid-December in my center back, then went to the right gluteus, back to the center and now is a literally pain in one spot on my left gluteus. During the first few weeks I could not bend at all and now I can bend thanks to the addition of Mobic and a muscle relaxer. I think I'm on the road to full recovery. I go back to the orthopedic doctor in a couple of weeks and if I still have the literal pain in the rear I'll ask him to shoot it up with some cortisone or something! Of course Toby refused to get back into the car after our appointment so I ended up lifting him, but managed to avoid aggravating anything thank goodness!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I"m so glad to hear your appointment went well! Hope your back is better soon, it's amazing how much that effects your life.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So good to hear about Toby's appt. YAY!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom

So glad to hear the good news. Sounds like soon enough he will have a little brother or sister to mentor!

The weather was worse than I hoped for you, but glad everyone was behaving themselves on the drive. We sure do need this rain.


----------



## hubbub

Happy to see that Toby's appt was pretty good! 

I'm surprised he wouldn't get in the car to *leave* the vet - is it possible for someone there to help you get him in and/or out in the future? I would absolutely take him by there again, before he's due, just to take advantage of the free recheck. 

I hope tomorrow's trips are productive and Toby doesn't hold it against you for withholding his food - I always feel guilty eating in front of Hannah when I have to do that 

Why don't oral steroids and acupuncture mix?


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> It is a very odd back situation--started mid-December in my center back, then went to the right gluteus, back to the center and now is a literally pain in one spot on my left gluteus. During the first few weeks I could not bend at all and now I can bend thanks to the addition of Mobic and a muscle relaxer. I think I'm on the road to full recovery. I go back to the orthopedic doctor in a couple of weeks and if I still have the literal pain in the rear I'll ask him to shoot it up with some cortisone or something! Of course Toby refused to get back into the car after our appointment so I ended up lifting him, but managed to avoid aggravating anything thank goodness!


Ouch! When I have had similar problems, a good chiropractor was able to resolve it in less than 30 minutes - or my yoga teacher who could gently put my sacroiliac joint back in place. I hope that someone works similar miracles for you soon. Maybe acupuncture, which does so much for Toby?

I'm so glad that Toby continues to do well. He clearly knows how to play his veterinary staff for all he's worth.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Why don't oral steroids and acupuncture mix?


I've been told since we used it for our first golden in the 90s. I pulled this up to explain it best:



> Prior to the appointment, give your pet all their medications with one exception. Please do not give your pet
> any pain medications or steroids within 24 hours prior of your pet's appointment. Pain medications can mask
> the physical examination results and also interfere with the acupuncture results. Pain medications include:
> Rimadyl, Deramaxx, Metocam, Torbutrol, Codeine, Morphine, Ibuprofen, Tylenol, and aspirin. Steroids include:
> prednisone, prednisolone. triamcinolone, and dexamathasone. If you are not sure if your pet's medication is a
> pain reliever or steroid, please call our office.
> 
> If your pet is extremely painful, GIVE their pain medications. We will work around the situation.
> We do not want to cause unnecessary discomfort to your pet.


DVMNeedles / Appointment Preparation

We were always allowed to give pain meds with acupuncture, but they made us wait 2 weeks from stopping the steroids to do the acupuncture.


----------



## hubbub

Interesting! Thanks 

I hope Toby's appts go well!


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

So glad that Toby is doing well.
What is your back problem diagnosed as?
My Hubby has Spinal Stenosis of Lumbar


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> Dallas Gold
> 
> So glad that Toby is doing well.
> What is your back problem diagnosed as?
> My Hubby has Spinal Stenosis of Lumbar


Karen, after some testing the doctor diagnosed it as a pulled muscle and prescribed a NSAID and muscle relaxer. I think I know the source of the pain now as it's resolved everywhere except this one area. I go back in another 10 days and will discuss the next course of action then. I'm able to stretch and bend now, so I'm on the road to recovery.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are back from acupuncture and blood draw. We'll know more about his thyroid in a few days. He did great in acupuncture, sitting in my lap as the needles did their thing. I asked the vet about combining steroids with acupuncture and she said that's what they teach, but she would go ahead and treat Toby if he needed the steroids. I gather it's not a big deal anymore. She is the same vet who urged me to stop Barkley's acupuncture once we started chemotherapy because the acupuncture stimulates cell growth, which might cause the cancer to grow more rapidly. That theory makes sense to me. 

We are going to a 2 week acupuncture interval. I plan to get a pressure check done shortly after that session--but it will be a couple of days because I have my own eye exam the following day and that will mean I'm not fit to drive until my eyes undilate!


----------



## hubbub

I'm glad Toby did so well with his appts 

I appreciate you asking about the steroids. I was thinking that it might have to do with their reducing inflammation (that they'd feel by touch) after reading the info you posted earlier. It would also seem to tie in to not having pain meds for 24 hours. Just grabbing at straws, but still interesting. 

Regardless, I hope that you don't have a reason to start the steroids


----------



## coppers-mom

yeah - Copper's holistic vet said the acupuncture wouldn't work very well with a steriod, but she said the laser light therapy would have a better chance of "working through it" or something similiar so we used that exclusively towards the end when he was on prednisone.

I sure hope your back is well on it's way to mending. I finally feel better after 5 weeks of physical therapy and the lovely TENS unit. Ahhh - what a relief.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Thinking of you and Toby this a.m. Anne. Hope your back is feeling better each day and Toby continues to improve. Hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Thinking of you and Toby this a.m. Anne. Hope your back is feeling better each day and Toby continues to improve. Hugs.


It's now centered in one hip so I can truly say what a pain in the (rear end) feels like!  

Toby is doing great! He was very relaxed after yesterday's session. I forgot to mention that he sat in my lap during the session. The vet sits and keeps his chin in her lap, the nurse holds the head/neck area gently to prevent movement and I am in the rear to keep him from backing up. He decided my lap was the perfect place to rest. Thank goodness he's less than 60 lbs! No wonder my hip hurt more last night!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> It's now centered in one hip so I can truly say what a pain in the (rear end) feels like!


Right there with you. Glad Toby is doing so well 



coppers-mom said:


> ...and the lovely TENS unit. Ahhh - what a relief.


I should buy a new one, loved getting zapped. It did seem to work.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Update: we need a prescription refill on a drop so we drove up to the clinic to pick it up, and brought Toby along for a pressure check:

6 and 7. The "bad" eye was 7, the "good" eye was 6. The ophthalmologist wants them over 10 according to our last conversation at his more thorough check up. We don't know what the eye inflammation looks like because he didn't see a vet today. He has an acupuncture session next Monday and I think we'll go back from 2 week sessions to weekly, to give the pressures a chance to get up to 10 to 12.

For anyone living in Dallas, Rockwall or Collin County: We took the most southern east/west interstate (635 or LBJ to natives) to get there. It was congested due to construction issues, so we took the northern loop (George Bush Tollroad) on the way home. As we passed by Coit Road exit, I saw the Emergency Animal Clinic on the service road had a new sign added below for Animal Eye Specialists. I came home, googled and discovered this clinic:
Animal Eye Specialists | Animal Ophthalmology | Pet Eye Vet
It is a one veterinarian clinic. She's been an ophthalmologist for 10 years according to her bio on the website. This may be an option for anyone needing an ophthalmologist's examination for their animals. Her credentials look solid! We love the clinic Toby goes to so we won't be changing (even though this clinic is closer), but I'm glad the area is getting more eye specialists. Anyway, she mentions CERF exams on the website so this might be a good option for those of you needing a CERF exam!


----------



## hubbub

Oh gosh, I'm sorry the pressures weren't closer to normal. 

Poor guy's been so patient with the drops - and you all take such good care of him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Oh gosh, I'm sorry the pressures weren't closer to normal.
> 
> Poor guy's been so patient with the drops - and you all take such good care of him.


He was not a happy camper going all the way up there for someone to poke his eyes! He didn't get a lot of attention because everyone was busy. He's not fond of being seatbelted in the car either as he prefers to drive himself  or at least be in the front drivers seat craning to look out the window. Anyway, when we got back I had a ton of things to do at the house and I sent hubby to Target and Kroger for some things. Toby got so upset that he went into hubby's study, grabbed a bunch of papers in the trash can and proceeded to shred them all over the room! I laughed, closed the door and decided to let hubby clean it up since I know better and keep my trash elevated! 

He finally forgave us.


----------



## hubbub

If it makes you feel any better, my friend came home to find her 2 year old golden had started undecorating one of her Christmas trees. Ornaments outside ALL OVER the yard! To make matters worse, the power was out and she had to climb through the dog door since she'd forgotten her house key and usually goes in their automatic garage door.

She told me that by the time she squeezed through the dog door on her hands and knees, she was laughing at herself and not as mad at her pup 

I'm sure he likes driving himself - he's gotten practice on that scooter!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my! Your friend's dog was sooooo baaaad!! How funny! 

Toby is BRAZEN with his countersurfing. I was preparing dinner and was going to bake sweet potato fries. I sprayed the baking sheet with canola oil spray and when I turned to get the sweet potatoes Toby jumped up and started licking the spray off the sheet!:doh: I'm right there!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Hope things improve for Toby...


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Oh my! Your friend's dog was sooooo baaaad!! How funny!
> 
> Toby is BRAZEN with his countersurfing. I was preparing dinner and was going to bake sweet potato fries. I sprayed the baking sheet with canola oil spray and when I turned to get the sweet potatoes Toby jumped up and started licking the spray off the sheet!:doh: I'm right there!!!


Sounds like she and Toby would get along! She is super mischievous, but so sweet. 

I keep meaning to try sweet potato fries - I need to add that to my grocery list!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Hope increasing Toby's accupuncture gets those pressures up quickly. Thanks for the post about another ophthalm. in the area. Always good to know.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for sweet Toby boy and his mom.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Sounds like she and Toby would get along! She is super mischievous, but so sweet.
> 
> I keep meaning to try sweet potato fries - I need to add that to my grocery list!


I actually prefer to make mine from scratch (it's easy but takes time). Yesterday was time compressed so I used the stash in the freezer. My poor hubby--I'm eating soft foods due to dental work (fractured tooth so I am getting a crown and got the temp in this week) and poor hubby didn't get them crispy like he likes them.  Anyway, you just wash and peel a sweet potato, then cut off a part of one side so it sits flat on a cutting board, Half lengthwise and then cut them to size. Either spray with a mister (or Pam spray) and then salt/pepper them, or put a little olive oil in a ziploc, with spices (, paprika is fun too), seal, shake around and then spread out on a baking dish (I use foil on mine and spritz with sprayed oil), bake in a 400 degree oven for 20 minutes or more if you prefer crispier. Toss a few times in between.


----------



## Deber

Thank you Anne for the new Vets practice. I was wondering where I was going to get this done for my two. Good to know we have someone closer

Sorry Toby's pressure was up but feel it will go back down with the accup. 

Toby sure keeps things hopping. Love hearing this as was so worried about him, but heck any dog still destroying is still enjoying!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I actually prefer to make mine from scratch (it's easy but takes time). Yesterday was time compressed so I used the stash in the freezer. My poor hubby--I'm eating soft foods due to dental work (fractured tooth so I am getting a crown and got the temp in this week) and poor hubby didn't get them crispy like he likes them.  Anyway, you just wash and peel a sweet potato, then cut off a part of one side so it sits flat on a cutting board, Half lengthwise and then cut them to size. Either spray with a mister (or Pam spray) and then salt/pepper them, or put a little olive oil in a ziploc, with spices (, paprika is fun too), seal, shake around and then spread out on a baking dish (I use foil on mine and spritz with sprayed oil), bake in a 400 degree oven for 20 minutes or more if you prefer crispier. Toss a few times in between.


Yummy - thanks for the directions! To the chagrin of everyone, I'm not the best cook (I should practice more), I make the same things regularly and my fallback is always a big salad with a seasoned topping (bean mixture, pan fried tofu, etc). I tried to make fries with butternut squash and made a misstep somewhere, they were undercooked or something.

Good luck with your tooth :crossfing I'm going to shoot for crispy!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry you didn't get better pressures at the clinic. Is he still on high blood pressure meds? Could that be keeping the eye pressures down? I think I remember reading somewhere that it could be the case???


----------



## Dallas Gold

Deber said:


> Thank you Anne for the new Vets practice. I was wondering where I was going to get this done for my two. Good to know we have someone closer
> 
> Sorry Toby's pressure was up but feel it will go back down with the accup.
> 
> Toby sure keeps things hopping. Love hearing this as was so worried about him, but heck any dog still destroying is still enjoying!


When Toby was a foster puppy with the rescue they took him to a canine ophthalmologist in Arlington on I-20. I'll be happy to locate the report and give you his name. That may be closer to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get better pressures at the clinic. Is he still on high blood pressure meds? Could that be keeping the eye pressures down? I think I remember reading somewhere that it could be the case???


You are correct--he was initially put on as a precaution for the surgery and for the increased pressure uveitis (which is different from the low pressure uveitis) that MOST dogs suffer from after the surgery. Toby, of course, went the opposite way. His pressures are still much better than they were 6 weeks ago, just down from the 10 and 11 ones that made everyone breathe a sigh of relief. From what I gather, his ophthalmologist is not going to be as concerned with pressures below the low teens IF his eye inflammation and something else I'm not familiar with look like they are resolving under his scope exam. Last time he was very pleased with what he saw and told me we weren't looking at an injection or going back on oral NSAIDs or immune suppressants at this point. The pressures went down from what they were at that time and my hope it is not caused by something else going on in the eye. His acupuncture vet gives me a pretty good assessment of where she thinks he is from her exam of him at the sessions and she said it's looking better, but his globes are a little too soft, meaning lower pressures. The blood pressure meds are actually still protecting him in other ways and may very well be getting the pressures lower. I will ask the ophthalmologist next exam. That may in fact be why he's not concerned as much as long as the inflammation continues to resolve. (and I don't I'm writing exactly what I'm thinking--it's not coming for some reason). 

I'll take him in for another check in 2 weeks, and if it is lower, I'll see about getting an exam sooner. 

He's happy though.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Sorry to hear that Toby didn't get better pressures.


----------



## coppers-mom

I sure hope Toby darling's pressures get back up and boy I laughed at the papers all over. 

DH asked me where his reading glasses were the other night. I found them in the back yard this morning. I brought the pieces in so he would know where they were.:curtain:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to see that Toby continues to make progress. I know sometimes it seems like two steps forward and one step back.



Dallas Gold said:


> My poor hubby--I'm eating soft foods due to dental work (fractured tooth so I am getting a crown and got the temp in this week) and poor hubby didn't get them crispy like he likes them.  ...


Ouch! I have a mouthful of crowns as a result of breaking teeth, so I know this is not fun. Hope you're back to normal soon!

Wonderful images of Toby driving and also of him getting revenge with the papers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I sure hope Toby darling's pressures get back up and boy I laughed at the papers all over.
> 
> DH asked me where his reading glasses were the other night. I found them in the back yard this morning. I brought the pieces in so he would know where they were.:curtain:


hahaha! We've been through that but thankfully they remained intact, though upside down on his face! 

It's in the mid 70s here today so I took Toby for a 1 p.m. walk, wearing jeans and a long sleeve T--it was HOT!! So nice! He was pretty good walking and not grabbing poop he pointed at on the walk until we started walking down the alley behind our house. What I thought was a mud clump was something else and doggie dearest nabbed it. :yuck::doh::doh: So... knowing we have all sorts of critters roaming our alley and streets, including the newest visitors the skunks (with the feral hogs over the hill to our east), I thought it best to "pre-treat" Toby. It didn't look like any dog poop I'd ever seen before. Toby got an oral syringe full of sucralfate dissolved in water. That's going to be his fate for the next 3 days, along with the eye drops. He needs to stay healthy! He has a VERY important birthday next Tuesday. :crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom

Well, you just have to accpet that poop is luscious.:yuck: We had frozen poopsicles a couple of weeks ago and they are obviously even more yummy.

Keep en eye on Darling's excretions and check for tape worm segments. That is all I am aware he might get and thankfully they are easy to take care of.

And ouch - so sorry about the tooth. I hate going to the dentist. Sigh. It is coming up next month I believe.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Well, you just have to accpet that poop is luscious.:yuck: We had frozen poopsicles a couple of weeks ago and they are obviously even more yummy.
> 
> Keep en eye on Darling's excretions and check for tape worm segments. That is all I am aware he might get and thankfully they are easy to take care of.
> 
> And ouch - so sorry about the tooth. I hate going to the dentist. Sigh. It is coming up next month I believe.


Toby isn't so thrilled about the sucralfate (twice a day for 3 days)--if only he could associate the poopy treat with the medication... 

Yep, been there done that with the tapes. He's due for a sonogram next month so we'll add a fecal check to the tab and I'm on eagle eye duty for segments...and to think we just got his poop to a nice firm status! 

My temporary crown is in and things are doing better. it seems I held the tongue depressor too hard while I was numb and that caused some swelling--but warm salt water rinses really help to heal that. It turns out that those fillings they gave us as kids don't last forever (and they have mercury). This was a hairline crack but the dentist told me if it broke off I'd have a true emergency so I decided to get it taken care of sooner than later. My former dentist didn't bother to take the full mouth xrays for the 7 years I was with him so who knows how long this crack was there. Good riddance! The permanent crown will be here in 3 weeks. They asked me not to eat nuts while the temp is in--and nuts are a mainstay of my diet so I made peanut butter yesterday with my handy helper and clean up guru, Toby! I'll share a little bit with him of course!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just checking on you two. Hope you have good weekend. It seems like birthday party is in order soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby went for his acupuncture session today. It was a VERY good day for him! 

His 8th birthday, the official "beginning" of senior-hood, is tomorrow. He woke up this morning bursting with energy. I guess he knows something is up and I think he wants his last day of middle age to be memorable! We had a very nice early morning walk and he jumped with all 4 feet off the ground to my chest level when I put his breakfast dish down for him. I wish he wouldn't do that because he is leaping on tiles and that cannot be good for his joints! 

His Dad was due in from a weekend trip at 10 a.m. At 9 he started barking at me, became very animated and was excited about everything, just like he was as a puppy. Hubby Glympses me from the airport so I knew when he was in our back driveway and told Toby to go "find" him. He immediately ran out the dog door and started barking and squealing in delight. He banged into me a few times in my legs and I'll probably be bruised. 

We walked him down to the clinic today, a little over a half-mile from our house. It is mild and just beautiful outside and a perfect January day. I thought it might calm him down. I was wrong. He was THRILLED to see all the staff! He gave the nurse and vet several sweet kisses and had a good session. His eyes look brighter after the treatments. It's hard to describe. His weight is steady at 56 lbs--perfect for him. His stool is now solid, even after an eating indiscretion a few days ago, and even after helping me clean up a spilled pint of blueberries (though it's coming out now!). 

On the way back home he found a ball, that wasn't there on our way to the clinic, but was right there for him now! I was surprised myself. I laughed and told him it was a Birthday Ball from Barkley. The balls Toby finds now are all considered Balls from Barkley because I asked him to send us a sign from the Bridge and the next day Toby found a ball on a walk. Since he found this ball we made a quick detour of half a block to a soccer field behind the police substation and threw it 3 times for him to retrieve. Thank goodness I was wearing sunglasses because the second I saw him running and leaping in the air, doing his favorite thing in the world, my eyes teared up. He's waited so long to do this and he was so happy. We intentionally cut him short, because he is technically not released for "extreme" ball chasing. 3 times is not extreme. 10 times is IMO. He wasn't winded and we walked down the length of the field on our way home.....and there it was....another Birthday Ball from Barkley.:smooch::smooch: He carried that ball the rest of the way home and inside the house. He is a VERY happy boy and this was the perfect last day of "Middle Age" for him.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Hubby Glympses me from the airport so I knew when he was in our back driveway and told Toby to go "find" him.......Thank goodness I was wearing sunglasses because the second I saw him running and leaping in the air, doing his favorite thing in the world, my eyes teared up. He's waited so long to do this and he was so happy.


OOoh I love that Glympse app! A friend has it and I think it's so fun 

I need sunglasses at work as I'm teary over your post! I'm so happy that today was SUCH a GREAT day for you all!


----------



## goldensmum

Belated Happy Birthday Toby - so good to hear that Toby enjoyed his last day of middle age, and even better that Barkley is still sending balls to find. Would love to see more pics of your boy enjoying himself.

Sending hugs from me, roooooos from Reeva and sloppy kisses from Quinn


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldensmum said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Toby - so good to hear that Toby enjoyed his last day of middle age, and even better that Barkley is still sending balls to find. Would love to see more pics of your boy enjoying himself.
> 
> Sending hugs from me, roooooos from Reeva and sloppy kisses from Quinn


I posted some here! He sure is a sweetie pie these days! http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/109227-happy-8th-birthday-toby-nator.html


----------



## Dallas Gold

This update isn't related to Toby's cataract recovery, but.... for the past two weeks he's been throwing up periodically, usually small amounts of bile. We took his temperature, checked gums, checked for dehydration, gave him a bland diet and coated his tummy with sucralfate. Everything we checked was normal. I gave him a Cerenia at one point and his vomiting stopped, but he wasn't very energetic for several days. I called and made an appointment for a veterinary exam and senior wellness blood panel. 

We just got back from the appointment. We fasted him per instructions and he was NOT a happy camper. We actually ate our own meals separately out of his presence so he wouldn't be more upset with us. We got the chirpy begging bark, the protest barking and then finally, the sigh and poor pitiful me look. Toby is an EXCELLENT actor and master of communicating his emotions, desires and needs. 

We decided to walk him the short distance to the clinic for his appointment. As we rounded the corner to the facility he threw up yellow bile with a tiny amount of a blade of the winter grass he managed to scarf while my husband was holding him on leash. I was carrying the soft stool poop sample, which was a total surprise this morning because his stool was firm throughout these vomiting episodes. 

Anyway, his physical exam went well. He loves his vet and gave her all sorts of kisses while she examined his heart with her stethoscope. My hubby held him up for the exam, which he likes to do, so it appeared like he was a little kid sitting! This dog can be so adorable.  They drew blood, took a urine sample and said the fecal would be checked for parasites and giardia, since Toby likes to grab things left by other animals if we don't hold him to a tight leash. Hopefully all will be well with that, but with a lot of wildlife running around the area, as well as people who do not pick up after their dogs and cats, you can't be too careful. 

We will be scheduling one more sonogram/echo cardiogram to monitor his enlarged lymph gland in his abdominal area and to check his mitral valve issues. If everything is unchanged, then no more will be medically necessary. We might need another one for owner reassurance in twelve months or so though. 

We also discussed how to properly use pepcid and sucralfate, as I had questions. Basically, you dose pepcid first to get it to reduce stomach acids, then wait an hour, give dissolved sucralfate to coat the stomach and esophagus, then wait 30 minutes to eat. That means Toby must wait over 90 minutes to eat...not easily done first thing in the a.m. The evening meal will be much easier since we can start doing this earlier, before he is super hungry. Pepcid is given for 2 to 3 days during the episodes to prevent the burping and GERD, sucralfate will be dosed for 7 days for Toby.

I'm anxiously awaiting the lab tests, hoping that everything looks good and this is just another digestive "episode". His next TLI/PLI digestive and pancreatic enzyme test is in May.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the info! They asked me to give the famotidine to Hannah 10-30 minutes ahead of her meal or 1 hour afterwards. Thankfully I just have to give it to her 1x/day (20 mg).

What dose does Toby take?


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Thanks for the info! They asked me to give the famotidine to Hannah 10-30 minutes ahead of her meal or 1 hour afterwards. Thankfully I just have to give it to her 1x/day (20 mg).
> 
> What dose does Toby take?


He takes it twice a day for that time and I believe it's also 20 mg. The vet mentioned that there are probably millions of other dogs that need to be on this drug but vets and owners are reluctant to put them through the endoscopy to diagnose esophagus issues--primarily because it causes more irritation and is expensive. Toby isn't normally a burping dog or one that gags--so when he does I know he needs them!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for the update, poor Toby (and you!), he has had so many belly issues recently. I do hope it's just hunger.
Keeping fingers, toes and paws crossed that all the labs come back ok!


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that the labs come back ok for Toby as well. You and Toby have been through so much.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just getting caught up. Poor Toby....hopefully everything comes back o.k. and the medications to help his tummy works. Hugs from Gunner and me....


----------



## Debles

Hoping Toby's labs come back good! Gunner has an issue with reflux. We didn't do an endoscopy, our vet had him take Prilosec for two weeks and then we switched to Zantac and he takes it every other day and his burping/reflux went away immediately and has stayed gone.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for good lab test results for sweet Toby. I hope it is just short "disturbance" episode.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Debles said:


> Hoping Toby's labs come back good! Gunner has an issue with reflux. We didn't do an endoscopy, our vet had him take Prilosec for two weeks and then we switched to Zantac and he takes it every other day and his burping/reflux went away immediately and has stayed gone.


We may end up doing this if it continues!


----------



## Deber

Just catching up and hope his lab reports come back good. Hope his tummy issues clear up too, cause know waiting 90 min for breakfast would be a hard one to do for me too.


----------



## cgriffin

Good luck to Toby! I hope his labs come back good and that he can finally catch a break, poor boy!


----------



## BayBeams

I hope all goes well with the lab work. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Belle's Mom

Just seeing this - hope Toby is doing better!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Hope you and Toby had a good day.....


----------



## coppers-mom

How is darling Tobynator?
I hope his belly has improved.
Hugs to you all and hugs and kisses to Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> How is darling Tobynator?
> I hope his belly has improved.
> Hugs to you all and hugs and kisses to Toby.


The belly is doing better with the addition of Pepcid. The diarrhea and vomiting was just a pre-vet visit episode apparently--guess he wanted to be dramatic.  We got his fecal test back and it is negative for parasites and giardia.  Just waiting on the other labs, which should be here today or tomorrow. :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

Glad to hear his tummy is okay. Hope all the other labs come back okay, too. He is very good at making you worry, must have something to do with his name.


----------



## hubbub

Good to hear things are improved! Fingers crossed for good news on the other tests :crossfing


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear his tummy is feeling better. I'll be watching for the test results and praying they are all good....


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Glad to hear his tummy is okay. Hope all the other labs come back okay, too. He is very good at making you worry, must have something to do with his name.


 I was thinking the same thing. WARNING--to those of you thinking of naming a puppy Toby--read this thread and read Barb's threads on HRH Toby. Apparently the name Toby brings on some really odd behaviors and health issues. :uhoh::doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just got the word--Toby's labs are normal, with the exception of a slightly elevated eosinophil, which can be a sign of a parasite infection. As a precaution we're doing a 3 day course of Panacur, given Toby's indulgences for some animal poop from time to time. It could also be due to a recent insect bite, such as a mosquito--and they abound here even now, but I'll just feel better getting him dewormed just in case that's the cause. Yuck.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad the labs were pretty good and hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

All in all, sounds like a good report. Now Mr. Tobes, keep it that way!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Toby is making sure that you educate all of his loyal followers about every possible canine affliction. :uhoh::doh::no: We just hope he draws the line at the more scary ones!


----------



## Dallas Gold

:doh::doh::doh: This morning I took Toby on a very cold and windy pre-dawn walk. I let him sniff a few telephone poles since his sense of smell is so keen and he will literally stop in his tracks a half-block away to steer me towards them. As he was sniffing and marking the pole, he put his head down in the grass and ate some poop buried in it. :yuck::doh::doh::doh: I couldn't believe he did that--and he didn't get any more pole sniffs in after that! I intentionally decided to give him his Panacur as a morning "snack" and I just gave it to him in a half-can of very disgusting canned Prescription ID. They changed the formula and this one is wetter (which is good for the Panacur) and more aromatic for the dogs, not the people. :yuck: I nearly gagged mixing it together. He ate every last morsel and licked the dish so it's obviously pleasing to him. 

My question--will the Panacur take care of any little parasites in his pre-dawn poop eating indiscretion, or will we need to do another round of this stuff in a few months? I'm fairly certain this was rodent or small dog poop.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ah Toby, you are sure keeping mom on her toes these days!!!
No idea of the answer to the panacur question....
Hugs to both of you


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to see the labs were good. Hope that the meds take care of whatever parasite he may have....​


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is my little sweetie pie pup who adores his balls, but eats poop to his Mom's utter chagrin....despite that nasty disgusting habit, I sure do adore his cute face and clear eyes!


----------



## caseypooh

Look at that sweet face!!! I just want to kiss his nose


----------



## Dallas Gold

caseypooh said:


> Look at that sweet face!!! I just want to kiss his nose


Me too--just such an adorable pose and with such a kissable face. He was frustrated because I was on the exercise bicycle and not throwing the ball for him.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I thought Panacur was given in 3 separate doses? My friend has a Flattie eats turds all the time, surprised he isn't full of worms...

Fiona was being a bit of a bad girl last week. Quickly grabbing a coyote/fox scat on a walk and mining for meadow vole treats in the bogs.

Her stool was black for a few days and I immediately thought Melena. She acted perfectly fine though. Only waited as I know my dog well, 3rd poo was perfect, hooray. She goes in next month for a full workup.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Such a sweet boy. That face is so smoochable.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> I thought Panacur was given in 3 separate doses? My friend has a Flattie eats turds all the time, surprised he isn't full of worms...
> 
> Fiona was being a bit of a bad girl last week. Quickly grabbing a coyote/fox scat on a walk and mining for meadow vole treats in the bogs.
> 
> Her stool was black for a few days and I immediately thought Melena. She acted perfectly fine though. Only waited as I know my dog well, 3rd poo was perfect, hooray. She goes in next month for a full workup.


Yes, we are on a 3 day Panacur treatment. One per day, mixed with canned ID. 

Each of my dogs leaves memories of behaviors we never could tame. Beau barked like a hyena in the car, but never at home or out in public, Barkley tended to bark aggressively at black dogs for some reason and Toby will be known for many things--most notably the poop and road kill eating indiscretions. :uhoh:


----------



## PrincessDi

Just doesn't get any sweeter than that beautiful face!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Such a sweet, sweet face. Sending hugs and kisses.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> This is my little sweetie pie pup who adores his balls, but eats poop to his Mom's utter chagrin....despite that nasty disgusting habit, I sure do adore his cute face and clear eyes!


It is good to see Toby's bright eyes! I bet he continues to explore the details of a world he never expected to see so clearly. Bless you for that gift to him.

He looks a lot like my Joker, who is also prone to dietary indiscretions of a dogly kind. Over decades with dogs, each and every one of them has had a distinct personality, leaving indelible paw prints on my heart and soul.


----------



## SandyK

Checking to see how Toby is doing. Love that picture. Even if he is pouting because you won't play ball with him, love seeing those beautiful eyes!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

SandyK said:


> Checking to see how Toby is doing. Love that picture. Even if he is pouting because you won't play ball with him, love seeing those beautiful eyes!!!


Thanks for asking--he finished his Panacur a couple of days ago and he is an Energizer Bunny again. It may just be timing and nothing to do with the Panacur though. 

He's scheduled for a follow up eye exam next Monday, with his semi-annual sonogram/echocardiogram on the other health issues next Tuesday, so we'll know better after those things. 

I guess Toby is missing his fuzzy yellow tennis balls. We actually have some on the casters of our kitchen table chairs so the casters don't damage the travertine tile we have. We've had this for about a year while we figure out a better option in there. Toby was very interested in them when we first did this, but has basically ignored them since. Two nights ago he went over to one of the chairs, worked one off and came to show us, all excited! You just can't duplicate the fuzz on a tennis ball I guess, even though we prefer he not mouth them since they can damage tooth enamel. 

Toby can no longer chase or see tennis balls we throw outside for him. We will be discussing this with his ophthalmologist next week. He's fine inside, but outside he just cannot track them. We think it may have something to do with the bright sunlight. We may end up putting Doggles on him for these excursions, once the eye doc approves. So now we walk him to the soccer field behind the local police substation and throw a ball and verbally point him to it. He enjoys running around off leash as we walk down the field, so he gets to explore, find the ball on the ground and just enjoy being outside. As soon as we get to the other side we leash him up and walk home--nothing extreme, which is still not allowed per the ophthalmology instructions, but enough to lift his spirits and bring a spring to his step. He knows when we are heading in that direction and his excitement is so much fun to see. I think the hubby and I are the most disappointed because we enjoyed watching him in action retrieving the balls. Given he's 8 years old now I guess we should be grateful he won't be doing any extreme jumps which could result in an orthopedic injury.

I'll post an update after all his appointments next week.


----------



## hubbub

I was giggling about Toby rediscovering the tennis balls inside until I got to this..... 



Dallas Gold said:


> Toby can no longer chase or see tennis balls we throw outside for him.


Do you think it might also be the "yellowing" of winter grass that's the problem? Hannah claimed a large yellow (outside only) ball that the neighbor's kids tossed over the fence and I know she plays with it less than her purple outside ball in the winter. I've always just assumed she couldn't see it as well. 

On the bright side, I'm glad to hear the tummy troubles seem to have improved.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad to hear his tummy is doing better. I understand how you feel about the tennis ball. My bridge girl Kimmey was the best ball retriever and catcher ever. She would go to the top of the steps and I would throw her the ball, she would catch it, put it down then push it with her nose so it would bounce back down to me. Once she had cataracts, and then lost the one eye she couldn't see good enough for me to throw them to her. I always felt bad. She still loved to play with the ball but had to limit her activity. I'll be watching for updates from his doctors visits next week. Hugs to all.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I was giggling about Toby rediscovering the tennis balls inside until I got to this.....
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it might also be the "yellowing" of winter grass that's the problem? Hannah claimed a large yellow (outside only) ball that the neighbor's kids tossed over the fence and I know she plays with it less than her purple outside ball in the winter. I've always just assumed she couldn't see it as well.
> 
> On the bright side, I'm glad to hear the tummy troubles seem to have improved.


Good idea--we'll take an orange ball and see if that makes a difference. I think I have a purple and pink one too!


----------



## cgriffin

What a sweet picture and face of your Toby!
Tennis balls come in all kinds of colors, I have blue ones from petsmart for my dachshund.
Best of luck to your precious boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

That picture of TOBY is so angelic!!

Guess that Toby, Tonka and Tucker have that DISGUSTING Habit in common. 
I clean the yard EVERY DAY and I'm always following them with a bag!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry Toby is hving problems seeing the balls and hope he can see the other colors better.

On the other hand, he had me laughing out loud with that oh so perfect pouty face.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

I just love what I would call your "Yankee ingenuity" for putting the tennis balls on the kitchen table chairs. I love how he got on off and brought it to you


----------



## Dallas Gold

It was a nice warm day today and Toby got a bath and outside walk in preparation for his eye exam next Monday and his sonogram/echocardiogram next Tuesday. Poor little guy--he doesn't like baths and we intentionally steered him away from walking down to his field of dreams after for fear he'd get dirty. 

He is such a tiny dog when his fur is wet. Wow! It's all muscle too! Last weigh in was about 56 lbs. I'm having a hard time finding fat to inject his B12 injection! On Tuesday the needle detached from the syringe in the middle of the injection--freaked me out but Toby was very cool about it! I ended up removing the needle and redrawing the cobalamin and using a new sterile needle. He got double treats for his patience.


----------



## Sally's Mom

All of my best wishes to you and Toby!!!


----------



## hubbub

All our fingers and toes are crossed for Toby's appt tomorrow :crossfing

How's he faring with the spread out meds in the morning?


----------



## Belle's Mom

Praying Toby's appt goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just checking on Toby boy. Good luck with upcoming appointments, wish you the best results back.


----------



## goldensmum

Dallas Gold said:


> This is my little sweetie pie pup who adores his balls, but eats poop to his Mom's utter chagrin....despite that nasty disgusting habit, I sure do adore his cute face and clear eyes!


Oh my he looks even more handsome than last time if that is possible. Sad that Toby cannot see his yellow tennis balls, but I'm sure that he will soon educate you into getting him something different - would it be possible for a ball with a bell in (or would he be a naughty boy and try and get the bell out?)

Keeping fingers crossed for today


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How did his appointment go today, Anne?


----------



## sdain31y

Thinking of you and your sweet boy........


----------



## coppers-mom

How's our boy?:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

The news is mostly good. His formerly "bad" eye, with the modified cataract removal, has a pressure of 10 with no fibrin. Basically, we are at normal for it right now. The formerly "good" eye's pressure is 7, which is relatively stable, but the ophthalmologist sees two strands of fibrin in it that need to go away. He likened watching this fibrin resolve to watching paint dry.:uhoh: So... he thinks the reason why Toby can no longer track aerial objects like a ball well is because the fibrin is causing him blurry vision and once the fibrin resolves, his vision will as well. To do this we are keeping on two of the drops, reducing one of the drops to once a week and, if his regular vet approves tomorrow, we will start him on a 325 mg dose of enteric coated aspirin daily. The aspirin will have less side effect on his digestive issues than Rimadyl. He will be rechecked in 5 weeks. 

DH flew in this morning and drove directly from the airport to the appointment. When he arrives home Toby usually greets him as if he just returned home from war--loud and excited barking. This time he was excited, but very quiet! I guess he knows his "public" manners better than I realized!  As soon as the ophthalmologist entered the room Toby immediately went for his pocket, where he keeps the treats--he conned all of them from him in about 2 minutes! 

So, we still aren't "released" yet, but a few ball throws every once in a while are now OK. 

Thanks everyone for your good wishes and prayers. We really appreciate them. I hope next visit I can report he's 100% healed. 

Tomorrow we have our follow up sonogram and echocardiogram followed by acupuncture. His vet is allowing him to eat about a 1/2 cup of food before the procedure, so he won't be so upset about not eating.


----------



## hotel4dogs

It does sound mostly good. Good luck tomorrow with the sonogram and echocardiogram, I will be thinking of you and sending lots of good wishes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks God it is mostly good. When you mention those ball issues, made me little bit sad. Now I know he still needs time. Good luck tomorrow. You guys are awesome parents to your sweet Toby boy.


----------



## hubbub

Slowly, but steadily heading in the right direction  Good boy Toby for holding up the public decorum example.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I keep hoping to open this thread and see the joyful news that Sir Toby of Texas no longer requires veterinary care beyond the ordinary. You surely want to fulfill that wish, too! For now, I guess we celebrate that things are slowing improving and those beautiful brown eyes are so much better than they were.



Dallas Gold said:


> ... and, if his regular vet approves tomorrow, we will start him on a 325 mg dose of enteric coated aspirin daily. ... So, we still aren't "released" yet, but a few ball throws every once in a while are now OK. ...


Our vet has Joker on Ascriptin for arthritis. It's aspirin buffered with Maaxlox to reduce digestive issues. This might be another alternative for Toby.

I hope the next round of testing goes well.

Holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sally's Mom

Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## caseypooh

Me too, sending lots of well wishes!


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping Toby in our thoughts and prayers for tomorrow as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We are back from Toby's vet adventures. The echo and sonogram took some time. We won't know too much until the report comes back. The echo is going up to Pennsylvania to be read by a cardiologist the sonogram company has all their echos reviewed. The sonogram will be reviewed by a radiologist here. A small dark area was noted by the spleen--I'm obviously concerned, but will wait for the review before stressing too much about it. 

Apparently some of the vets at the clinic we use are going to be giving their senior retriever breed dogs annual sonograms to check their spleens. It seems Toby has started a trend. These two vets in particular now believe it is important to get a baseline before they become a senior dog so they can determine changes easier. 

They shaved more of Toby's belly fur today than usual. He looks odd, to put it bluntly. I saved a bunch of it now, because it's clean and it's healthy, and will put it in his box of "treasures". I think it will go well with the partially eaten cell phone and partially destroyed Wubba.

They took a blood pressure--absolutely NORMAL!! The hypertension medication is working! 

He received acupuncture after the session too.

We took some photos. I'll try to upload them later. I've got to get ready for a MRI of my spine, hip and back to see why I have such pain in one hip. I hope I can be as relaxed and calm as Toby was in his procedure today!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I hope all the results are back soon with good news for Sir Toby. I'm sorry you have a little scare to worry about and will pray that it is nothing. Sure hope they find out what is causing you your pain. You are all in my thoughts and prayers, Anne. Hugs....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Photos from today:

This was taken after his echo/sono while he was still in the wedge for the sonogram--he was happy and the technician was taking his blood pressure, which is now normal!!










This was taken while waiting for acupuncture to begin. Toby was begging me for treats. He is a tube--at 55 lbs today. He is eating more for the next few days to get more meat on his bones. 










Voodoo dog during his acupuncture session:


----------



## cgriffin

He is so cute, lol.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Tobes, you are patient extraordinaire!!!! Here's to good results on all the tests.


----------



## Belle's Mom

He is such a cutie.

Praying you both get good reports.


----------



## GoldensGirl

So good to note that Toby's blood pressure is down and hoping for equally good results on other tests of the day.



Dallas Gold said:


> ...I've got to get ready for a MRI of my spine, hip and back to see why I have such pain in one hip. I hope I can be as relaxed and calm as Toby was in his procedure today!


I have my fingers and toes crossed in hopes that this something a good chiropractor can treat for you and not an occasion for more drama. I'm thinkin you and yours have had enough of drama for several years to come. 

Holding Toby and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Glad to see his BP was normal  I hope the rest of the results are just as comforting - his and yours!

Loved the pictures!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Beautiful patient boy. Good luck with your exam too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We'll get Toby's report later this week. Mine, well, my orthopedic surgeon is out of town until next week, so I'm waiting for those results.


----------



## Debles

Hope you both get answers and good results! Toby looks so happy!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The echocardiogram report came back and the cardiologist found no significant progression of his mitral valve degenerative disease. He recommended an echocardiogram in 12 months (as opposed to the 6 we've done the past 18 months) to assess for any changes. The sonogram report isn't back yet.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We took Toby to the lake near our house today for a walk. It was almost 80 degrees so we only walked 1.5 miles. All in all I think he prefers ball chasing though! 

Here he is--you can see he is missing some fur on his underside--well it looks a little bare. You can also see how skinny this boy is and he eats all the time! Those are hubby's legs. The green stuff- weeds!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY Toby!!! Way to go buddy.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think he looks great, love the smile !


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm glad to hear part of the report was good. Hopefully the next half will be just as good. Yea Toby! He does look really good...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He is beautiful. I can't believe you have such a warm weather. I am glad everything was ok with echocardiogram.


----------



## hubbub

What great news and even better that they've suggested pushing it to 12 months!  I hope the sonogram results are just as positive. 

I'm glad Toby got some adventure time in with his family. His haircut is almost as severe as Hannah's (her's is most of the way up each side too) - clipper happy I guess. :no:

He looks so happy soaking up the sun - it brings warms me too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> He is beautiful. I can't believe you have such a warm weather. I am glad everything was ok with echocardiogram.


I know--it will be 80 again today, then 60 tomorrow....winter may arrive late next week though. We've had some strange weather years and this is one, because winter never really arrived and stayed.  One year we had a friend visit the first week of March. it was 85 and we rode bikes around the local lake, then the next morning I was walking our dog at 6 a.m., a front came in and by 10 we had 4 inches of sleet and snow on the ground! They closed the airport a few hours later and our friend, from southern Cal, got to stay with us through a 6 or 7 inch snow event! Crazy!


----------



## caseypooh

Yahoo Toby!! I'm so happy to hear good news for Toby. Thank you Toby for starting my Thursday off happy!


----------



## goldensmum

Toby you are such a good boy, and so glad that you got good news for the echo - will keep everything crossed for the good news for the other part


----------



## Dallas Gold

Second report, the sonogram, came in and it is also good news. I'll pick up a copy later today or tomorrow at the vet clinic, but Toby's vet said the report indicates the dark area on the spleen appears completely normal and the enlarged lymph node is unchanged in size. She was calling me from out of the office and didn't have the report in front of her either so she didn't have the recommendation for a follow up sonogram. If it recommends six months we will do it; otherwise we will just add it on to the 12 month echo recheck. We were planning on an annual sonogram anyway. 

She hasn't gotten to speak with the ophthalmologist as he is out of town for the remainder of the week; however, she did call the office to let them know that they shouldn't recommend 5 grams when they mean 324 mg of enteric coated aspirin. The office manager agreed and said she would brief the staff--but between us--the eye doc actually said it and repeated it to me when I questioned him about it! It doesn't matter because Toby's vet and I decided aspirin is out anyway for him, given his sensitive digestive issues. 

The final issue that's popped up--Toby is irritated in the shaved area--so I'll be applying oatmeal water to it and cold compresses. The file will be noted to shave as little as possible in the future as well--THANK GOODNESS!! Our first priority is accurate scans, but this technician really shaved too much of my boy's beautiful fur off!


----------



## hubbub

WooT! An excellent report


----------



## Belle's Mom

So excited for Toby's good news!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

We took Toby to his favorite field of dreams this afternoon, as a spur of the moment decision on our walk. We had no balls, but as usual we found one in the field. The Ball Fairy had been by. As we were letting him off leash, a neighbor to the field let his young golden out. Toby was OK with the Golden on his back end, but became very sensitive about the dog getting anywhere near his eyes, as if he was in protective mode. We explained the surgery to the neighbor and he kindly put his dog back behind his fence. He had a dog who underwent surgery as well and understood Toby's protectiveness/sensitivity. We were able to throw "grounders" and Toby did a better job today at finding them--we were facing a different direction so the lighting may have played a factor in this. Plus, it's green now, with weeds! Anyway, here is Toby refusing to release the ball to hubby and a photo of him racing back with the ball--you can tell he is right in his element with the ball. Despite trying to get Toby to release the ball, Toby carried it the half mile home, so I guess we will need to replinish the field very soon for other dogs.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Looks like he had a ball....no pun intended


----------



## hotel4dogs

great photos! but what's that green stuff under his feet??


----------



## hubbub

What a beautiful sight!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> great photos! but what's that green stuff under his feet??


That green stuff would be winter grass and weeds! It's GREEN here! Plus the city really needs to mow this field already! Some of the weeds already flowered and went to seed! After the long hard summer we had without a drop of rain, the green is a welcome sight!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY Tobster!!!!! What a great way to start spring.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

TOBY Looks SO BEAUTIFUL AND HE LOVES THE BALL!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> TOBY Looks SO BEAUTIFUL AND HE LOVES THE BALL!!!


Thank you! Playing ball is his absolute favorite thing in the world! Technically we weren't released yet for ball playing per his ophthalmologist, but we decided one or two runs, as opposed to ten or so, was just what he needed to lift his spirits. Sometimes you just have to let the pup enjoy his bliss, in a limited dose. As it turned out we noticed he couldn't track the ball very well, and mentioned it to his ophthalmologist last Monday. He considered that and then told us it was a very good catch on our part because he feels the fibrin in his right eye is causing blurry vision. We hope it resolves soon. We also got "official" clearance for what we were doing anyway-- a few ball throws every few days, but nothing extreme.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

What a cutie. I am glad sonogram test past well. And some throw balls to enjoy. Toby is probably thinking, life is goood again.


----------



## goldensmum

So lovely to see Toby enjoying himself


----------



## coppers-mom

:smooch:Look at the pretty boy - he is focused and focusing!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to hear that Sir Toby is doing well and riding herd on all the runaway tennis balls.

How are _you_? Any word from the MRI and your doctor about the cause of your hip pain?


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's been a while since I've posted here. 

Last week I took Toby with me to the eye clinic to pick up a refill on one of his drops and had them do a pressure check--his pressures decreased to 4 and 6, after starting back up on the Rimadyl the previous week. The ophthalmologist really wants them around 12. We will be back next week for a follow up with the ophthalmologist. 

We put Toby back on Rimadyl per the ophthalmologist's instructions but added in a Pepcid 30 minutes before dosing him as well as Denamarin (Milk Thistle and Sam E to protect his liver). Things are going well on these new additions. We had blood drawn two weeks after starting the Rimadyl and I just got the report this afternoon at his eye acupuncture session--everything is absolutely and perfectly normal.  I am so relieved! I was also interested in the blood test results to make sure his hct and other blood counts weren't decreased because we are monitoring the spot/nodule on his spleen. 

Things are going well and we hope that the next eye check up shows decreased fibrin. His follow up ultrasound for the splenetic issue is the following week.

If you are keeping up with Toby's eye surgery recovery journey--thank you for checking in!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Toby is doing well. Sending hugs and kisses to sweet boy.


----------



## goldensmum

So glad to read that things have been going well for Toby and will continue to keep everything crossed for him and you


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping my fingers crossed for Toby! Good luck!


----------



## Dallas Gold

*We Are There!!*










Toby's recheck was today. His pressures are 5 and 8, which are not what the ophthalmologist wants for post cataract patients; however, there are only a couple of residual strands of fibrin in one eye, with no inflammation. That's excellent news! We are back to a 6 month recheck, as we were pre-surgery, unless something happens in the interim! Hubby and I are thrilled! Our cataract surgery recovery journey is at its end and now we are down to twice a year eye check ups! 

The photo was taken during the exam, when Toby became impatient that the ophthalmologist was not dispensing treats from his pocket quickly enough. Overall he was very good today, considering it took 3 hours to get in. 

We will continue with acupuncture of Toby's eyes to keep them healthy. We are down to one drop twice a day for 7 days and one drop once a week. Since Toby's blood work was perfect we will continue on the Rimadyl, at least for now.

Thank you all for taking this journey with me. I hope that this thread can be useful for others about to go down this path. There are a lot of anxieties and worries that go along with putting your dog through eye surgery. So many things can go wrong--during surgery, during recovery, after. It's not cut and dry like many procedures. With some fabulous support from some wonderful caring people on this forum, our family muddled through it. I will always be grateful for those of you who posted kind words, good thoughts, said prayers and encouraged us along this road. THANK YOU!! It will be 6 months this Thursday since his surgery. What an experience!


----------



## coppers-mom

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
toby's journey has been long and difficult for all of you and I am so glad he is now on a 6 month schedule.

I know the wait today was hard on your back, but did Toby enjoy it? I'll bet he thought it was an outing planned just for his enjoyment as he rightly views most things.


----------



## Dallas Gold

He was pretty tired when he got home, but perked up after another snack and going out to talk to the possums.


----------



## GoldenCamper

So very happy for you! Toby looks very pleased as well with his checkup.


----------



## hubbub

Go TOBY!!!! (and family) :banana: What welcome news!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad to hear that Toby is doing so well!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hurray for Toby!!! I'm so happy for you, too!

arty::banana::banana::banana:arty:
:greenboun:jamming::greenboun

Toby is such a lucky dog to have had your loving care through these months of post-surgical adventures, not to mention your willingness to have the surgery done for him.

I hope that all of your family can relax a bit now. :wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It was a long journey. I am glad it has happy ending. Hugs and kisses to Toby.


----------



## goldensmum

:appl: Great news, so pleased that you have good news. (Love the pic by the way)


----------



## Dallas Gold

*One Year Update*

Toby had his recheck today, approximately one year after the cataract removal surgery. His tests and pressures were excellent and the ophthalmologist saw marked improvement in the fibrin and inflammation in his eyes. I am walking on air right now. It's been a long year, full of ups and downs and worries about his recovery from the surgery. I think complying with the instructions on dosing his eye meds, the passing of time, and the addition of eye acupuncture helped Toby's recovery.

His doc agreed we could drop the Rimadyl for the eye inflammation, on the caveat we bring him in for a recheck in 8 weeks and if we see redness or inflammation we start it back up. We will continue with one drop once a week and a steroid drop twice a day. Since we've given Toby drops every day of his life with us, this is something we can easily comply with! 

Thanks to all of you for your support and good wishes during this past year. I appreciate you all so much!!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

So Happy for you and Toby!!


----------



## cgriffin

Yay! Great news! I am so happy for Toby and for you!


----------



## hubbub

I agree - what welcome news!!! 

I think everyone would agree that something else that really helped Toby was having such diligent and loving owners


----------



## Belle's Mom

Congrats Toby!!!!


----------



## goldy1

I had no idea about how tough the recovery is after cataract surgery - on the people !

Chance had open-heart surgery and the weeks following, once we were home, were a breeze compared to cataract recovery.

The enclosure looks really nice. I hope Toby takes to it. Chance was young during his recovery and because he is apprehensive of baby gates, I made sort of an ex-pen on my deck and in my den that limited him from moving around too much. Because he doesn't like it when the baby-gate falls down, he wouldn't scratch at it or jump on/over it which kept him in his enclosed area.

Your enclosure is quite elegant compared to the homemade contraptions we used.


----------



## *Laura*

Such great news after a long year of recovery. Why to go Toby!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great news. It was a long year for sweet Toby and his mom, I am glad you made it. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## goldensmum

Good one Toby - doing a happy dance here and so glad that you got good news - sending big hugs for your special boy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Missed your update on Monday, Anne. Great, great news for you and Toby! I hope everything continues to go well for him.....


----------

